# FAC ~ Ausust 2014



## Marchwind

I always think of August as the last month of summer. Personally I have loved this summer. It's been cooler most days, which is just fine with me. This is the month of the Michigan Fiber Festival, only a few weeks away. I'll start a thread for anyone going.

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). This is the place where we come to talk about our lives, and not necessarily about fibers. This is also a great place for any new members to jump in and introduce themselves, or start a new thread. If you have questions, please feel free to ask them. No such thing as a stupid or silly question, we all started in the same place, the beginning. The is so much knowledge in this group you are bound to get more than enough help :goodjob:

I retied all my skeins to be dyed. I think tomorrow will be the day. I'm actually a bit nervous about this  it's silly really. Ill try to remember to take pictures and post them.

My finger has been feeling better lately so I have been working on MamaJ's KAL socks. Maybe I"ll get them done by the time she may actually need them :teehee:


----------



## Miz Mary

Get to bring FIL home tomorrow ..... not going to get better .... his oxygen gets completely depleted just moving around in bed ..... gave him 3-6 months ..... 
 
We knew this day would come , and we have taken care of Grandma and DH 's Mom during their last days here at home ... it will be a special time for me, as he LOVES to watch me spin on my wheel , and I can do that sitting in the same room with him .....


----------



## hercsmama

Wow, it's August..hard to believe since it ws just Christmas last month!:huh:
Where in heck did the year go?
I've been trying to take it a bit slower this week, and, for the most part, I did. But some things just must be done regardless of how we feel at the time.
Elmo has a vet appt. today, my vet is coming out to look at a spot on his leg. Right were his "elbow" bend is it is looking raw, and I have no idea why..most likely it is nothing and I'm just being paranoid, but better that than it be something..
i also need to run to Broken Bow to consult with a woman about her house we are remodeling. She is having a time making decisions about fixtures, and has decided that I have good taste so is wanting me to tell her what to do...I told dh I should charge her for "interior design" work, she is making me crazy...
On the fiber front, I had put down that awesome color work sweater I started some time back, and so I picked it back up last night. I'd love to finish it by October..we shall see.....


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

August already.....what happened to summer?
My kids go back to school in a week and a half, one turned 11 a couple of days ago, the other will be 14 in a few more days.


----------



## Woodpecker

The neurapathy was so bad yesterday that I ended up in the fetal position because I couldn't move. I also hurt my back at work too so that made it worse. I did do some embroidering and am now pleased how its turning out. As soon as I finish I will post pics.


----------



## MDKatie

August 1!  Our fair starts on the 11th and I'm no where near ready! We're having a bday party tomorrow for DSD who turned 9 a week ago, so we need to get ready for that. There's always so much to do!


Miz Mary, I'm so sorry about your FIL. It's wonderful you'll be able to spend some special time with him while you're spinning, and how nice that he gets joy from that! Hugs to you!

Woodpecker, I wish there was something we could all do to ease your pain. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with that. Hugs to you, too!


----------



## Kasota

Wow, August already!!!! 

((((Miz Mary)))) I just read your post in the July FAC. My heart just breaks for you. Oh, what difficult days....

Marchwind, I'll bet your yarn will dye up just beautifully! 

Designer Debi, you could make up a whole new set of business cards! 

Dixie Bee Acres, school really is just around the corner. All the young parents at work have been busy with their lists. The stores are overflowing with "back to school" stuff. We're having a supply drive at work to help supply things to kids and schools in need. We do this every year and it's so much fun. 

((((WP)))) I am so sorry you are in such pain. My sister gets neuropathy in her face and it is so, so intractable. I hope it eases for you today...

I'm hoping for an easy day at work. hahahhaha Well, it could happen. I have one big meeting and need to have 1x1 meetings with 4 of my people. I can do it. Might even get out on time. 

My son is coming for a visit! Not this weekend, but next. He is bringing his girlfriend along with him. They have been dating for a few months and he so wants to introduce us. I actually got to talk with her on the phone yesterday and she sounds so sweet and kind. He's had a lot of girlfriends...but with this one it seems different. He just seems so relaxed and happy. Her parents think he's the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Miz Mary and your loved ones will be wrapped in our prayers.  :grouphug:

Just cherish the time you have together and my God bless you for your care and compassion for this loved one. I hope that one day when I am in a similar position, I will receive the comfort, dignity and compassion of falling asleep in my own bed and waking up in the arms of my Creator. 

WP - hang in there, kid - hopefully this is just a "season" of discomfort and will blow itself out like a thunderstrom and then you'll have better days ahead. I know thats how it is going for me right now and I am thankful to be enjoying "sunny days" where my health is concerned instead of thunderstorms!


----------



## Marchwind

Big hugs ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((MizMary))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

I'm trying to see if I can move your post over to this thread. You must have posted at the same time I did last night.


----------



## Woodpecker

You and your family are in my prayers Miz Mary.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

:runforhills: I am NOT ready for it to be august. I need several more months just to get everything done. I am starting a new thread about my biggest project so I don't hijack this one so please feel free to pop by for a min and give advise.


----------



## Taylor R.

Sending thoughts of peace and comfort your way Miz Mary. :grouphug:

School has officially snuck up on me. I realized yesterday that enrollment is today, and I still hadn't found a preschool for my youngest. There is a preschool shortage in our little town and you really need to get them enrolled by the spring BEFORE the next school year...which I did not do as we weren't sure whether we'd be moved or not yet (and they weren't getting my $300 non-refundable deposit). Knowing the kids are going to have to move schools in the middle of the year is seriously stressing me out. I decided to heck with preschool in our current town. I'd just drive her over to our new town so at least one kiddo doesn't have to change schools (and it's only about 5 minutes more drive time). I am seriously re-thinking my decision to start the big kids in our current town, too. Guess we'll be getting school supplies this afternoon...assuming I don't change my mind.


----------



## hercsmama

((((MARY)))
Please feel free to pm me anytime, as all of ya'll know, I just spent the last 4 years taking care of first my Mom, and then my Dad in their final days.
I have alot of helpful tid bits that might make things a bit easier for all of you...

I've been going flat out since 8:30 this morning, I'm soooo glad to be home, and having a few minutes to relax. Drove to Broken Bow, and spent over threehours figuring out this womans fixtures, finally got her to decide. Then it was an 80 mile drive to Kearney, to the supply house, to order them, then 45 miles back home to water the 'paca boys down, it's hot today!
Then off to Grand Island, to pick up another order from a different supply house for another remodel, then the 70 miles home from there! I hate days like this, I feel like I did nothing but drive all day, and I am so not one who likes driving all the time.

I did treat myself to a Caribou Coffee, Dark Chocolate Turtle Cooler on the way home though...I earned it!:happy2:
Now, just finish feeding the animals, waiting for dh to get home, and trying to figure out supper, I think I'll grab a pizza out of the freezer, I'm so not motivated to cook tonight....:boring:


----------



## Kasota

Today I had two boxes come in the mail. One was the book on knitting stitches that I got from the Good Will auction (so very kewl beans!) and the other was Cyndi's lotion!!

Oh, my! That lotion is absolutely the BEST!!!! Mom waited for me to come home to open the box (it was addressed to her) because she wanted me to see it come out of the box. She kept saying, "I think it's the lotion! I hope it is the lotion. Do you think it is the lotion?" hehehehe Hardly had it out of the box and she was trying it out and saying, "Ooooooooo Ahhhhhhhhhh" "This is good stuff! I'm going to try it on my legs!" She has the most trouble with her skin drying on her legs and she says it's just heaven. "I can feel it soaking in to my skin!!!" 

Many thanks, Cyndi!!!


----------



## Kasota

I see PearlB online! How are you doing???


----------



## hotzcatz

Hopefully you'll have some quality time with your FIL, Miz Mary. My friend's husband just died of an aneurysm a week or so ago and that's just such a sudden and shocking way to go. Well, for the folks left at home, I suppose. It was quick and unexpected for him. At least your FIL will have time to say good bye to everyone and get things properly arranged.

(((((WP)))))!!!!!

So what color are you going to dye everything, Marchie?

Yes you should charge for interior design work, HM. Pick a percentage of the cost or time & gas. Or time and materials if you get a contractor discount on the materials. (Of course, you charge her the retail rate on the materials.) Clients frequently don't appreciate things unless or until you charge for them.

Not only is it school time again, but the teachers will be back in school along with the students. Guess I may as well toss the "Honey Do" list out the window now. Not that there's usually that much on the list that I put there, he usually finds his own projects.

What a lovely month this month. Has anyone else noticed we have FIVE Fridays, Five Saturdays and Five Sundays this month but only FOUR Mondays? Woot!

There was a flower show in Hilo today and my friend wanted to go. She just had some work done on her foot so she's not good at driving, well, she's good at driving, really, it's the braking part that's giving her trouble. So, we drove to Hilo and went to a flower show. It was all orchids since it was put on by the Hilo Orchid Society.



















There was a whole huge space full of orchids. My eyeballs got full pretty quickly.

On the way home we dropped by the grocery since she hasn't been out grocery shopping for awhile. Saw something new on the shelves. I've never seen this before:










I mean, they have garlic flavored mac nuts, which are odd. And wasabi flavored mac nuts which are worse. But I'm really not sure about this new flavor at all!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Spam flavored nuts? I think I will pass.


----------



## Kasota

Hotzcatz, those flowers are beyond beautiful! Oh, be still my heart....

Not sure about the Spam flavored nuts. Somehow that is just wrong. LOL!


----------



## featherbottoms

Miz Mary, I'm sorry to read the news of your FIL. Ya'll take care.

hercsmamma, thank you again for the offer of the lotion. This should keep me in lotion until she makes her fall/winter batch.

Woodpecker, one foot in front of the other and just a day at a time. If a day at a time is too much, the make it one hour, or one minute. Hopefully, *they* will figure out what's causing your neuropathy and make it go away! In the meantime, have you considered massage therapy? I have read that it sometimes helps.

Oooo. Our CPA collects orchids. I think she lives in the wrong state .

Have any of ya'll used Eucalan wash for your handmades? I tried some on on a wool/silk/bamboo blend scarf this week and was not at all happy with the results. I made a similar scarf but instead of wool/silk/bamboo it was wool/silk/alpaca and it was one the softest and squishest I've made, not at all scratchy and itchy like this one. I'm going to rewash this latest scarf with my usual stuff - woolite for delicates and a rinse in unscented fabric softener - and hope it helps.


----------



## Forerunner

As has likely been noted, I haven't been online much of late.

I saw that Cyndi had updated the flock as to some of the particulars behind that evolution.

I guess I rather took that direct lightning strike personally, and to heart.

Looking back, I wasn't even particularly "upset" by the damage done and the setback even further into a lower tech lifestyle.
I've been making good use of my time.....washing wool.....working on local backwoods roads that have been neglected outright or damaged by all the flooding over the last few years. Kind of a funny hobby of mine, working on the roads. :shrug:

Anyhoo, I spend most of my time looking forward to cold weather and anticipating my next big score in the high end, natural fiber yarns department. :bouncy:

My big debut is coming up a week from today...... pics and links will be forthcoming, after. 

Just thought I'd peek in and give ya'll the update........


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks featherbottoms. I have thought about massage therapy but I can no longer be on my stomach. I used to love to sleep that way. I go see my nurse Monday, some how they let my doctor take vacation. I'm so blessed with a great medical team that I thank God for them every night.


----------



## Kasota

FR, thanks for the update! It's good to see you post. Best to you on the big doings!!! Looking forward to lots of pictures.... Glad you didn't get lightening fried yourself! That would have made for a REALLY fuzzy FR. 

WP, I am so glad you have a great medical team. Keeping you in prayers, Honey!! ((((gentle hugs))))

I hauled another load of stuff over for the garage sale. Found a really nice quality Yoda mask. LOL! That's just hilarious. Paintball stuff. Motorcycle helmet. Other odd and ends. A dog kennel (the plastic kind that sits on the floor). All that is going in the sale. 

Oh, how I wish I could have seen my sister's face when she was unpacking some boxes and found a gas mask. hahahahahahaha!!!! I wonder what I should ask for that? 

Treasures were found, too. Again. My son made a really nicely crafted chess set. The board is actually a case so all the pieces are stored inside. He used several kinds of wood and stained them differently. Keeping that for sure! 

Gotta make another run. I hope I am at the end of things. Sure am getting closer, anyway!


----------



## hotzcatz

Hang in there WP, at least your entire medical team didn't go on vacation. If I find your doctor around here, I'll send him on home again for you.

Aloha Forerunner! Glad to see you survived your lightening strike. Sometimes it is good to get away from the electronics. Hope you have heavy equipment to play with for the road work? Sometimes a shovel just doesn't seem like enough, plus big machines with knobs are always fun. Which big debut? High end natural yarns? No details? Big fat squishy ones?

Never heard of Eucalan wash before, Featherbottoms, but our shopping opportunities are limited around here. If you're washing something like wool, hair or fur, then you can also use shampoo, too. I think your CPA would have had a melt down yesterday at the orchid show if she collects orchids. Most of them had seedlings (I dunno if that's the right word for baby orchids) for sale. Some of them had bigger plants with flowers on them already for sale, too. Loads of them were in the $5 - $6 range although some of them got expensive. It's the same stadium they have the Merrie Monarch Hula Festival in, so it's a pretty big place and it was mostly filled with orchids.

Eh, Kasota, orchids are just pretty when they bloom and most of them don't smell like much. I usually get a few to put out in the yard, but I need to dig the ones already out there out of the weeds and organize them before getting more so I didn't get any new ones at the show. Roses smell much better, IMHO. Although DH doesn't like their thorns and rose bushes take up a lot more space than orchids, so orchids are good, too. There's a ginourmous orchid place on the way up the hill to Volcano, when you visit here, be sure to drop in there. Plus you can buy them all and they will ship, too.

Yeah, I'm not sure about Spam flavored mac nuts either, Dixie Be. About the only Spam I eat is the very occasional Spam musubi. Folks around here really like the Spam, though, you can find it on the menus at a lot of restaurants. Mac nuts are another thing, though. Just plain ol' roasted mac nuts, maybe with a bit of salt or honey roasted are really tasty things! Hard to crack, though, or I'd plant a tree.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Omg......
Left home at 7:00 this morning, gassed up the truck, delivered about 15 pounds of green beans and some cucumbers to my sister, then dropped by my dads place to give him a jar of pickles and a loaf of zucchini bread.
Then went to feed mill for chicken and pig feed, 500#.
Got home, unloaded the feed and loaded up my wife and kids and we went school shopping. Just now getting home.
4:30, I hate shopping, I really do.


----------



## Taylor R.

We've been doing the school shopping thing, too. I seriously think that we'll wind up spending about $400 PER KID on back to school junk this year. We bought JUST the supplies on the two older kids' lists (and bought frugally, even) and spent almost $200. Thank goodness the girls get lots of hand-me-downs from my brother's kids or I'd have to start dipping into emergency money! The enrollment fees at the two older kids' school doubled this year for some reason.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

HotzCatz, my hubby collects orchidsâ and yes, we did move them to Nebraska! I picked a nice place for them in the dining room.
We have lots. Not all are here eitherâ some are with an orchid-growing friend. I have a few of my own too, but I haven't convinced any of mine to bloom yet.
Some orchids smell like chocolate, and some smell like rotten meat. Orchids are pretty fascinating.


----------



## MDKatie

WP, massage therapists will be able to work with you not laying on your stomach. They work around all sorts of things like that. Pregnant women get massages, and they cannot lay on their stomachs either. It may be worth talking with a few and seeing if it will help.


----------



## Kasota

I had planned to spend the afternoon in the garden. Working in a cubicle so often leaves me feeling utterly desperate to get outside. My sister was going to take mom to run her errands but wasn't able to so that meant I had to do it. There went the afternoon and evening. Tomorrow it will be raining so that means I basically have another week being stuck inside. I don't think anyone in my family understands how hard that hits me. :awh:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Kasota, I fully understand you. I hate being cooped up inside, especially knowing i have outside projects needing done. But I also know the demands and personal sacrifices associated with helping to care for a family member.
Hang in there.


----------



## hercsmama

Kasota said:


> I had planned to spend the afternoon in the garden. Working in a cubicle so often leaves me feeling utterly desperate to get outside. My sister was going to take mom to run her errands but wasn't able to so that meant I had to do it. There went the afternoon and evening. Tomorrow it will be raining so that means I basically have another week being stuck inside. I don't think anyone in my family understands how hard that hits me. :awh:


Bless your heart Kas. Is it possible to find your Mom a "Friend" that can maybe sit with her one day a week, take her on her errands, that type of thing?I had one with my Mom, when she was still able to get around, and it saved my sanity....
Tell your sister, and I believe you have a brother? that you need a break, and that you expect them to help out by sharing the expense of someone to come once a week. If they don't want to do that, then they need to step up on a consistent basis.


----------



## Woodpecker

MDKatie said:


> WP, massage therapists will be able to work with you not laying on your stomach. They work around all sorts of things like that. Pregnant women get massages, and they cannot lay on their stomachs either. It may be worth talking with a few and seeing if it will help.


Thank you! I was wondering about that. I might be able to be on my stomach with some pillows. I would really like a back massage too. I will check into it and see. It is definitely worth trying.

ETA: I have no advice for you Kas but you sure are in my prayers.

Taylor how is you friend doing?


----------



## Taylor R.

He got to go home on Friday night, but only until tomorrow. He's not feeling so hot at home, though, because without all those super IV drugs that were keeping the chemo symptoms in check he seems to really be feeling them. He was so happy to see his kids, even if it just meant laying in bed at home all weekend. He goes back tomorrow for another LP and a bone marrow biopsy. So far the chemo is producing very favorable responses from the leukemia cells. He'll have 4 more rounds of chemo before the 1st of the year.


----------



## Woodpecker

Taylor R. said:


> He got to go home on Friday night, but only until tomorrow. He's not feeling so hot at home, though, because without all those super IV drugs that were keeping the chemo symptoms in check he seems to really be feeling them. He was so happy to see his kids, even if it just meant laying in bed at home all weekend. He goes back tomorrow for another LP and a bone marrow biopsy. So far the chemo is producing very favorable responses from the leukemia cells. He'll have 4 more rounds of chemo before the 1st of the year.


God bless him! He is a warrior that's for sure.


----------



## hercsmama

WP, I hope you get some relief soon.
Taylor, you give that guy a hug from me, he's a real fighter!

Well, I'm off to the Dr. later this morning, something just isn't right.. the way my insides feel, I think they missed something in the x-ray. All my smptoms seem to point to a broken sternum, but that whole not having x-ray vision thing makes it hard to know for sure.
But I hurt, alot, and after a week I should be feeling better, not worse...so off I go to see what's up.
Have I mentioned how much I hate going to the Dr.s? 
Spent the weekend basically taking it easy, as when ever I actually do anything it feel like my insides are trying to fall out..stupid, stupid, stupid.
Busiest time of the year, and I'm not able to get anything done!:flame:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Hang in there Debi. Keep us posted as to what you find out.


----------



## Kasota

(((((Debi))))) Sure have you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Marchwind

Hercsmama wishing you the best outcome. If it is your sternum (it's cartilage), maybe just the ribs, they take a LONG time to heal. You HAVE to remain fairly INACTIVE, if you don't stop it can't heal. I'm hoping it is nothing more than that though.

WP hoping you will find some relief from your pain, it is so debilitating.

I went to Ann Arbor visit my mom on Saturday throughout the day I was progressively feeling more and more tired. By the time I got him I felt horrible. I went to be early got up and went to work came home and more or less collapsed. I tried to help a friend with a rescue project but had to leave. I took my temp when I got home and has a 101 temp. And inspire of the 85 degrees outside I was freezing. I called and told work I wasn't going to be in today. I slept about 12 hours an I feel a bit better but my whole body aches. I hate being sick . I still don't have an appetite but I need to eat, I know that. Lots of fluids, and my herbal cocktails, I think I'll be good enough to go back to work tomorrow.

I started winding the skeins of yarn into balls. I'm not sure if I feel well enough to cast on but we will see, maybe later.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Goodness, everybody, take care of yourselves. I'm so sorry you all are feeling unwell.

Well, whew! We are back from our China trip. I slept until 9 am this morning, something I haven't done in ages, but I think it helped. I have mountains of laundry to do and it's cloudy today, so probably won't be hanging anything outside.

We were in Beijing for most of the week and spent a very long day going to Xi'an. We saw most of the big sights-- Great Wall, Forbidden City, Temple of Heaven, the Terracotta warriors. While it was fascinating, the best sight was our younger children running out to meet us when we got back. They spent the week with their aunt and uncle. 

It's great to be home and to get caught up with you all.

(I'll start a separate thread with pictures.)


----------



## Marchwind

Glad you are home BbC!


----------



## Kasota

Marchwind, I hope you are feeling a little better and that tomorrow you are better still. (((hugs)))

BBC, glad you are home safe and sound! What an amazing trip you had! 

I actually got outside for about an hour after work. What a breath of fresh air! My raspberries are really producing now and every night I pick another big bowl. I planted two more 16 foot rows this Spring and they are doing great. I'll have raspberries coming out my ears next summer. 

Something ate some leaves off my cherry tree. Deer, no doubt. At least they didn't do a horrid amount of damage. I sprayed Liquid Fence around the tree again today. Probably forgot to do that for a couple days. 

I have got to come up with a better method to organize my yarn. I swear the skeins are mating and creating more skeins. How does this happen?


----------



## featherbottoms

Kasota, my husband blames the UPS driver . I have a package from WEBS coming on Wednesday - UPS - and that beautiful yarn will get added to the stash already overwhelming the building we're working on for my weaving studio.

BBC, I read an article today about the Terracotta Warriors. Seems *they* have figured out the "glue" that binds the clay and varnish stuff together. Interesting read. I'll bet it was a wonderful trip.

Marchwind, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Kasota

Here is a picture of a little fledgling robin sitting in one of my potato plants. It wasn't but a few minutes and the rest of the gang fledged, too. Pretty cool to see.


----------



## Woodpecker

No treatment today. The nurse called and said I need to see the doctor. I pray everything is alright with my blood work. It's always something.

Glad your home BBC!


----------



## Kasota

(((((wp)))))


----------



## hercsmama

Morning All!
WP, thinking positive thoughts for you!
Sitting on my bottom end...I promised dh I would do NOTHING today. He is really angry, and I didn't even tell him all of it..ah well.
So I have no idea what I'll do to occupy myself today. Lot's of fiber stuff for sure though!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Hercsmama, good idea taking it easy for a while.

Today stinks already for me. Rain! Not a hard rain, just light showers. Just enough to keep me inside.
Oh well, have to go to school registrations today and, I'm sure, empty my checking account.
I also have a batch of green beans picked last evening that need to find their way into canning jars.
Planned on picking cucumbers this morning for another batch of dill pickles and a batch of bread and butter pickles.
Sweet corn is now starting to be harvestable. Had some for supper last night, would like to can some today or tomorrow.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

hercsmama, instead of doing "nothing" - why don't you consider "active healing"? 

When I was restricted to bed-rest for 6 months  - yes, 6 whole months:shocked:, I read two books that I believe truly helped me immeasurably to faster and more complete (even miraculous) healing. 

One was "Eight Weeks to Optimum Health" by Dr Andrew Weil
and the other was Deepak Chopra's "Quantum Healing: Exploring the Frontiers of Body/Mind/Medicine"

:thumb:

and a healthy dose of fiber never hurt anyone!


----------



## Taylor R.

Sending good vibes, WP!

Debi, I hope you're able to get that mess all healed up.

It's been another long weekend. My baby brother is back from Baltimore (until this evening) and as fantastic as it's been to see him, it's really made a mess of our normal schedule (that and working a couple over-nights).


----------



## MDKatie

Do you ever wish to get a cold or the flu so you can stay home from work? That's pathetic...:grump: I really try to feel grateful I have good employment, but sometimes this job really takes a toll on my mental health!


----------



## Woodpecker

Treatment unfortunately didn't go well. For the second time in 2 months one of my liver counts is off. It actually almost doubled. Due to the joint aches and neuropathy my doctor as ordered a PET scan as well as a bone scan. On top of this I have a small fever amd it's wicked hot. Glad I took of today and was able to go back to sleep after treatment. Thank you all for your support and prayers. I surely need it/ appreciate them.


----------



## hercsmama

(((WP)))

AAAHHHH!!!!! I'M SO FREAKING BORED!!!
I just do not to "do nothing that you can't do sitting" well at all...

I did make a big old gallon of lemonade earlier...maybe if I throw a 5th of vodka in it, this sitting on my fanny thing will be a bit easier to do. Of course then I'll just be lying on the floor, but I will be resting!:rock:


----------



## Kasota

WP, I am so sorry that things aren't going well right now. I am keeping you in my prayers. When are the scans scheduled for? I hope you are able to get some sleep.

Debi, I so agree with the concept of "active healing." When I was so sick last year oh heavens I could not do anything other than lay in bed for several weeks. Honestly took every bit of umph to just go downstairs for nature calls and to refill my ice water. Mentally it drove me nuts because I wanted to be up and doing but my body was not able. As time went I thought I was making progress...once in a while I would feel up to doing something like mowing my entire lawn which is big...and it would really set me back. I finally had to simply accept that healing was going to take the time that it took and my "job" at that point was to simply heal. I suppose I really didn't understand at the time that I was in as bad a shape as I was and I tried to push it too often. ((((hugs))) You will get through this! 

MDKatie, I am so right there with you. I am grateful every day for my job but sometimes it just drives me nuts. I have no doubt that my job takes a toll on my mental and physical health. Oh, to win the lottery! LOL! 

Taylor, sounds like you had a good visit with your brother. I'll bet you are appreciating thoughts of sliding back into "normal." 

DBA, how many kids do you have? Oh, school days.... Your gardens sound very productive!  

I am flat ready to go to bed. Going to do whatever absolutely needs done and then crawl into my jammies.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Kasota, I have two chilluns. Daughter turned 11 last week, son will be 14 tomorrow.
And yes, our gardens are pretty productive this year. Combined, well over half acre, and expanding more next year. Search my topics, you will find a thread on everything I have canned so far this year. It's my full time job, the pay sucks but the rewards are countless.

Getcha some sleep.


----------



## MDKatie

Woodpecker said:


> Treatment unfortunately didn't go well. For the second time in 2 months one of my lover counts is off. It actually almost doubled. Due to the joint aches and neuropathy my doctor as ordered a PET scan as well as a bone scan. On top of this I have a small fever amd it's wicked hot. Glad I took of today and was able to go back to sleep after treatment. Thank you all for your support and prayers. I surely need it/ appreciate them.


Oh man, I'm sorry. I hope the PET scan and bone scan come back with good results! I'll be thinking about you. ((HUGS))


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all! I am going to schedule my scans soon and will let you know when they are.


----------



## featherbottoms

Wishing you all good things Woodpecker.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning to all of you fine folks of the fiber world.

It is quite foggy here today. Another day I will be in the kitchen most all day.
Not getting enough tomatoes all at once to make sauce, so I have been making juice and freezing it. Once I have at least 7 gallons of juice, I will thaw it, boil it down to sauce, and can it.
I have to make at least one, if not two batches of pickles today.
Then I will start on the zucchini bread and zucchini muffins.

I hope everyone here has a great day, and those of you who are broke, bruised, sore, stressed, strained, exhausted, or just plain blah, I pray that you heal and find comfort soon.


----------



## hercsmama

Dixie, mark your calender, they say the first foggy day in August marks the day f the first hard freeze in October. Ours was on the 4th.
I have a bit of running about to do today, but nothing major, then home for more "behind time".
I really need to get busy canning sweet corn...maybe I can just get it all shucked, and off the cobs, and then when dh gets home he can do the canner lifting for me...
Finished hat #1 for the guys, casting on #2 this afternoon.:dance:


----------



## Kasota

Winter is coming. I can feel it in my bones. The summer flowers are fading and the fall ones are getting closer to blossoming. I snapped a couple pictures of my precious lilies.


----------



## MDKatie

hercsmama said:


> Dixie, mark your calender, they say the first foggy day in August marks the day f the first hard freeze in October. Ours was on the 4th.


Really? I've never heard that before! We had a heavy frost on Monday. I'll mark the calendar! I noticed it because it hadn't been foggy in months!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

*Kasota* - it definitely is beginning to feel like fall, isn't it? I have even noted several of my "sentinel" maples beginning to turn color. These particular ones start turning in late July! 

Thoughts of pumpkin pie and pumpkin spice muffins and pumpkin rolls and pumpkin soup are already beginning to rise in my head. Yum. 

The grass is slowing down so much so that I only have to mow every other week. . The baby osprey have left their nest, my Hermit Thrush has gone silent, the Phoebe's have gone silent, the Loons have quieted, and a Whippoorwill starts calling the moment I flip on a light switch in the predawn hours. 

The spotted fawns are zooming around and growing by leaps and bounds and those infernal clouds of hungry mosquitoes have finally disappeared, but the dadgum deer flies have replaced them. 

Fall.  I love fall. 

But that means time for washing fleeces outside is almost over. I better get on it! 

*WP*, you know you are in my prayers as are you *hercsmama*.

I cannot emphasize strongly enough:frypan: to either of you that YOUR JOB:drillsgt: is to HEAL - NOT just "_doing nothing_" - there is a big difference. Kasota hit the nail on the head. One approach to healing is passive, one is active. I _highly recommend_ the active participation in your healing. :soap:
:bdh:

:grouphug:

In other news, it looks like another string of gorgeous days. 

I have a friend coming over to use my picker on Friday, Cabin Fever and I have a car show on Saturday (where I will get lots of knitting done :teehee: - my job is to "black the tires", then I am free to sit in my new camo canopied lawn chair and enjoy the day).

Then on Sunday I will be doing a day-long spinning demo at the Historical Log Village's Artisan's Festival. I get the porch of the General Store all to myself and it is a wonderful day of spinning and engaging the public in the fiber arts. This is truly one of my favorite days of summer.  Now I only have to decide which wheel I want to take to spin on.


----------



## ezybrizy

Hi Fiber Arts Forum! I am brand new to Homesteading Today, and since I'm most interested in spinning at the moment, I wanted to introduce myself to this part of the community first . My name is Bri'Ana but you can call me Brizy or EzyBrizy! I've been lurking around the Homesteading Today boards for about a day, trying to decide if I should actually post something. I read in the Crafts board that you guys can teach me lots of great things, so I'll take the plunge into the fiber abyss .

A little about myself: I'm 20 yrs old and have been married for a year and a half (young, I know! But I've always been told I have a mind much older than my age). I live in Georgia, pronounced Jo-jah round here. I'm from the country about an hour from Savannah, but I've never really considered myself "country". As I get older though, I find myself appreciating the green grass, the sun, the pecan trees, the sounds of crickets, and the slow pace. I've been to a few different places far from home before, like Amsterdam, Germany, Czech, New York, and I can say that there's no place quite like my home in the South. 

I read that some of you are already feelin fall coming around?! It's much cooler here today with a nice breeze thank goodness, but still in the 80s. Right now I'm sitting in my rocking chair on the porch watching Japanese Beetles shoot here and there. I think it's their mating season and my husband is incredibly excited because he loves collecting beetles that he finds, he has a small collection. 

We have a German/English angora rabbit that we got about a week or two ago after our first EA died. I'm very interested in learning to spin all the wool I've collected and turn it into something useful or maybe profitable! I made my own drop spindle for 2.50 thanks to hobby lobby coupons, and I tried to spin some wool yesterday but it looks terrible lol! Hopefully I can find alpaca wool to combine it with and the spinning will be easier. 

Well that's my little intro, I have class in a while so I need to prepare for that, but I look forward to getting to know everyone and learning new things! I believe the more I learn, the better a person I can become, and I'm always trying to be a little better .


Discovering My Self&#127802;


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hercsmama

:happy:Welcome to the boards!
We just love newbies around here!


----------



## Kasota

Oh, welcome aboard indeed! We surely do love new people! I'm glad you decided to post! What sorts of fibery things do you like to make or are interested in learning about? 

WIHH, I cann't believe summer is almost over and I have not washed even ONE fleece!!! It seems the Spring was so cold and rainy and then work got crazy and then the gardens! And then getting ready for the garage sale... Egads I have GOT to get crackalackin! I have Friday off but will be getting ready for my son and his girlfriend to visit on Saturday. I will be baking up a storm, for sure! Saturday will be spent with him but maybe Sat even or Sun. Sigh. There is just not enough time in my day. Either that or I need to clone myself. 

Tell us more about the festival! Where is it?


----------



## Kasota

So I am dinging around on Craig's list and I found this. I think I can use these for drying racks for when I wash fleece. I am ever the optimist that I will have time to get that done before Winter! 

I can pick them up tomorrow.


----------



## ezybrizy

Thanks DBA, hercsmama, and Kasota for the welcome ! 

Kasota, what I'm most interested in learning is how to spin yarn and how to knit. I'm pretty much at square one with both of these endeavors, but I have made a drop spindle and I have some fiber. I haven't weighed the spindle yet but it's light enough to not break the angora wool I tried to spin. I would really, really like to learn different Andean techniques of spinning.
And as far as my knitting progress goes, I can cast on with a fast speed and knit stitch, but purling confuses me. I made my own knitting needles from the same dowel I used for the spindle shaft by making a dull point at the ends and sanding very finely. A 59 cent dowel has many uses apparently! 


Discovering My Self&#127802;


----------



## Kasota

Ezybrizy, I am just learning to spin and knit, too. The people here have been such a wonderful encouragement to me and I'm sure everyone will help you, too. As far as learning different knitting stitches- I sometimes knit in front of my computer so that I can watch a vid and follow along. I have been crocheting forever, but knitting I found more confusing until people here helped. I am sure before long someone will come along and say, "It's just sticks and strings...."  

Here is a good link that has all kinds of vids. http://www.knittinghelp.com/

You do have to watch this group, I will warn you. We are a total enablers! I wandered in here one day and before I knew it I was gathering up all sorts of knitting goodies and a spindle and a wheel...


----------



## hotzcatz

Wood Pecker & Hercsmama, how's the healing going? Have you figured out the sitting quietly part yet? No tossing hay bales! Knitting is good. Reading is good. I'm sure drinking fluids is good, too, but maybe a doctor would know that for sure. Napping is good!  

You can also use racks like that to build bunny cages, Kasota! Then you'd have "fleeces" which wouldn't need washing.

Be lazy and just spin the fleeces raw. Then wash the yarn afterwards. I'm too lazy for much fiber prep. I mean, it would be nice to have prepped fiber to spin, but prepping it seems to take a lot of time if it is done right and it doesn't save that much time while spinning, at least, around here it seems that way.

Aloha EzyBrizy, e como mai! Bunnies are the best "micro-sheep" around. We have a few here who provide fiber to spin. A spindle works to spin bunny fiber when you have just a few bunnies. When you have more, then you may want a wheel, but starting with a spindle is a great way to start. You get a much more "hands on" feel for yarn construction. What's your bunny's name?

Is it fall over there again? You just finished off with winter! What happened to summer? Have your gardens even had time to sprout?

I'm not sure what the season is doing over here. We've had a really wet summer when it's usually dry and there's a couple of hurricanes, Iselle directly followed by Julio who are supposed to show up starting tomorrow. I was out earlier tying the bunny hutch down, but it started raining so I came inside for a bit. Guess it's cleared off enough to get back out there and finish tying down the hutches. Need some sort of something to keep the rain from flying in, too.

We're on the Island of Hawaii, aka "the Big Island" and traditionally, hurricanes avoid us and go whack into Maui, Oahu and then trash Kauai. Hopefully these hurricanes will downgrade to windstorms with rain and not cause much trouble. They don't always do that though, there has been several hundred mile an hour winds that tear things apart like Iniki did to Kauai back in ninety when ever. But, even if the hurricane misses our island, we will probably lose power for awhile. Oh, well, now the rain is back, so no bunny prep just right yet.


----------



## amberley

I have been so busy this last week, I am worn out, but it is good worn out.

For us, summer is on the way, which means our main growing season is almost done. We have been harvesting beans, sweetcorn, squash and sweet potato non-stop. The tomatoes, cucumbers and peppers are almost ready too, so we have been working from about 5.am whilst it is cool, till 11.am and then again from about 3 till 5 in the afternoon.

My thoughts are with all who are healing or tired or just plain working too hard.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning to all.


----------



## Woodpecker

Not too good hotkatz, thanks for asking. I see my GP Tuesday God willing he will have something figured out. The week I have treatment I never feel well so hopefully next week will be better.


----------



## hotzcatz

If it's already morning there, then it's definitely past my bedtime! G'night!


----------



## hercsmama

Hidely-ho good neighbors!
Been up since 2:30, and have already managed to clean out my closet and a dresser. Have 3 big bags to hal to the Good Will later this afternoon.
Today I'll be canning Creamed Corn, and running up to Broken Bow for a bit
Nothing to dramatic.
Hat number 2 for the guys is almost done, and number 3 is ready to be cast on...
I still need to start on mine.. but I'll get there eventually.


----------



## Kasota

Hotzcatz, stay safe in the storm! I hope it misses you! 

Today is my Friday. I have tomorrow off! Woooot!!! And NO project meetings at work! :happy:


----------



## 7thswan

hotzcatz said:


> If it's already morning there, then it's definitely past my bedtime! G'night!


I'm thinking about You this morning. I watch the weather alot, as my Dh works for the road commish and we have to cut hay and all these animals. I hope the 2 storms miss you and you are able to cover all those Buns.


----------



## Kasota

Debi, I could wonder how a person who has been told they can do anything they want provided they are sitting is cleaning her closet and canning. I've no doubt you are going stir crazy. Remember to rest a wee bit... ((((hugs))))

WP, I hope the doc appointment goes well!


----------



## MDKatie

Thinking of you, WP!

Welcome, Brizy! 

Crossing my fingers the storm downgrades, Hotz!

Here at our place we're focusing on the fair, which is next week. There's always so much prep work involved! I'm just trying to take things one day at a time. There's only so much one body can do.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota said:


> Debi, I could wonder how a person who has been told they can do anything they want provided they are sitting is cleaning her closet and canning. I've no doubt you are going stir crazy. Remember to rest a wee bit... ((((hugs))))


I was thinking the same thing. *Hercsmama* - behave yourself if you want to get well and not make things worse for yourself and everyone else. 

If I were there, dadgummit, I would hogtie you :cowboy: and then I would happily do whatever you directed me to do -but YOU are NOT to be doing it!  :grumble:

I am not sure you understand how serious your injuries are - and blood clots breaking up from bruises and floating away *are not to be taken lightly*. Have you seen the news lately!?!?!?

*hotzcatz*, I am keeping an eye on those hurricanes headed your way. It will be an interesting couple of days in Paradise - but I know you are prepared for the outages. Still, you and yours will be in my prayers. Take care of those micro-sheep! Don't want them blowing all over the island!

*ezybrizy*, welcome to the fold. Sounds like you are off to a good start- improving and making do! I think many of us started with dowel knitting needles! 

*Kasota,* love the racks -they will come in handy for drying fleece. SCORE! :thumb: 

The festival I am spinning at is a small one just a few miles from our home near Crosslake.

Lots of summertime tourists and lake cabin people will stop in, lots of children and fun heritage art activities. I can remember "way back when" when my own youngest son got to shoot his first black powder rifle at one of these. I love the setting - amid the tall pines along the river- the settler's log cabins that have been saved and reconstructed on sight, the old school house, the livery stable, the general store, and we all "try" to dress in "period costume" (1880's era) There will be a couple of dozen vendors and I always manage to check out the wares and spend a few $. 

My favorite is the woodchip carver Mr. Grittner. He is well over 90 years old now and I buy his Christmas ornaments every year. I don't know what I'll do when he is gone. He is adorable and such a treasure. 











These are the ornaments. 












a couple of our nearest neighbors play traditional music, this is Bridgett and Kai on the fiddle and guitar. Kai builds traditional timber-frame log cabins. 

Sunday should be a fun-filled, relaxing day of spinning and sharing with the community what I love the most.  

Kasota, you should plan to come next year and spin alongside me. Wouldn't that be fun? Shoot, come this year! Maybe we could fix Granny Annie up with Mr. Grittner. :kiss:


----------



## Marchwind

Busy! Wow, things just have a way of taking off in directions we don't necessarily intend them to. 

Welcome to The Fold EzyBrezy! I'm glad you joined us 

WP keeping you in my thoughts

Hotzcatz stay safe.

Hercsmama do we have to send someone to sit on you to keep you still :nono:

I'm getting an other foster puppy, just temporarily. I pull him today, he was sent to be fixed this morning. He is a sweetheart, about 6 mos. old, it looks like someone took a pair of scissors to his ears  but he is so dear and very snugly. He will stay with me for about a week to recuperate, and get some good food into his system while we work on transportation. He will then be going to a rescue in Wisconsin. I'm getting excited for fiber Fest and my classes. I also got in my email the confirmation of a class I'm taking through my guild. It is a tablet weaving workshop with Inge Dam. I don't know who she is or much about her but I guess it's supposed to be a good workshop. Our guild subsidizes the classes so this was only $50 for a two day workshop. The list of things we need to bring is very long. I need to get 75 cards to take. I have cards but I don't know where they are. SvenskaFlicka do you sell cards?


----------



## hercsmama

Well, I sat on the floor and went through the dresser, and I just dropped the stuff from the hangers in to the bags......and I sat at the kitchen table shucking corn, and cutting it from the cobs...dh lifted the bags, and the canners, and the big pot of corn.....and he did ask me to wait until he gets home, about 5 to start the serious canning. So I promise, I am being careful.
I really am...dh won't let me be anything but, he even got irritated when he caught me swiffering the floor...

I almost forgot, the Bulls are back!
So happy to see them. We lease part of the back of our property to our neighbor, as ya'll might recall from last year. Well, this year he has turned his bulls loose on it!
They are HUGE! These are his 1 and 2 year olds, that he will be selling in the next year or so. Our neighbor is a breeder, never see a cattle truck go on his property, all private sales of very expensive breeding stock. So you can imagine wht these boys look like.
I'll try to get a few pics of them, just beautiful!
The Sheep were a bit concerned about them, but have gotten over it, but the 'Paca Boys, are a bit more intimidated! LOL. I'm sure in a day or two, everyone will adjust..


----------



## MDKatie

Hotzcatz, please be safe and I hope you make it through with just some rain and wind! Keep us updated on how you're doing!


WIHH, Mr. Grittner is adorable and I just want to hug him and be his friend! If I send you money could you get me one of his star ornaments? I think my husband would really like one for Christmas.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

WP- you are ever in my prayers. :grouphug:

and MDKatie, I would be happy to act as your "buyer/purchasing agent" - I think the woodchip stars are $10 or $12 each.

I give them to our grown children each Christmas and my Christmas tree is loaded with them .


----------



## Miz Mary

Hotcatz, I hope your ok in the hurricane !! Do you have to move all the bunnies in ?! 

Woodpecker, I hope you start feeling better soon , dern it all ! 

Debi, SLOW DOWN lady !!! Gracious, you ARE ambitious !!! Please dont over-do ! 

ezybrezy, WELCOME !!! I think you may be our youngest here ?! YAY !!!! 


Life observation ...... taking care of an elderly MALE is more difficult than an elderly female !


----------



## Woodpecker

Kas this is my Friday too. I was going to go away but am not up to it. I'm still running a small fever and all my joints ache. I plan on resting in the AC instead.

Hotkatz you stay safe! 

WIHH would you be my buyer/ purchasing agent too? Those are really sweet. I started a tradition when I got sick, every year I give my mom/brother an ornament for the Christmas tree.


----------



## BlueberryChick

WP, I'm praying for you to get some relief. Try to relax and enjoy the AC this weekend.

You all are so busy! I feel like a bum. I am spending the afternoon knitting while my children swim. We should have another month or so of pool weather. While air temps stay plenty warm for swimming well into September, the water cools off a lot after Labor Day.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

This (Thursday) is MY Friday, too!!!! :nanner: :bouncy:

Oh, BBC - that scene by the pool looks soooooooooo inviting. How long has it been since I actually relaxed poolside? I cannot even remember! I just want to dive in there and enjoy that beautiful water. (sigh) 

Your yarn and bag are so cheerful! More socks? Or is that a cardigan?


----------



## MDKatie

Yeah, BBC, way to make us all jealous! I'm putting on my suit and hopping in the car!


----------



## Taylor R.

This Thursday is more like my Sunday :awh: I've got to work most of the weekend..and the next weekend....and the next weekend. I appreciate the paychecks and opportunity to earn them, but not losing out on all of our family time before we get back into the school swing. Unfortunately I'm going to need those hours to get comfortable in our budget after all of the back to school expenses.

BBChick, the pool looks amazing! We haven't been swimming much this summer as hubs' leg is just now healed enough for the water. We tried it once after he got his stitches out and it popped right back open...gross. My sweet little man requires a whole adult's full attention when he's in or near water so I can't take all three of them to the pool by myself.

Jeez, I'm feeling like a negative Nancy today..so on a positive note, I got our bedroom cleaned and part way re-organized yesterday (yes, it took literally all day!). Between my fiber stuff, all of the kids clothing, our clothing, shoes, linens, books...it was a task. I got rid of a TON of stuff, and I think we may have to have a garage sale soon to get rid of some extra stuff. Letting go of the clutter feels AMAZING! Shocking what a family of five can bring into a house in a short period of time.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Come on down! We can have lemonade and then crank up the grill for supper. I would love nothing better than to knit by the pool with all of you.

WIHH, it's sock--just plain vanilla, but with awesome self-striping yarn. I did manage to finish my Tea Leaves cardigan and I found the perfect buttons...wait for it... in my sewing room! They were apparently just waiting for this project.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have been cleaning a lot and sewing up a storm! I decided to enter a new dress in the state fair, but I haven't even finished it yet! 
I wish I could knit by a pool. .. It's cool and cloudy here!


----------



## hercsmama

I'd love to come lounge poolsode too!

Kelsey, the fair is in like a week and half! Are you going to make it?
Now I have a good reason to make dh take me, woohoo!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Woodpecker, I would be happy to! I will pm you when I have the ornament in my hand. I just hope he makes it there this year!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Sorry, but knitting by the pool just doesn't sound appealing to me, guess I'm the odd man out.


----------



## Woodpecker

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Woodpecker, I would be happy to! I will pm you when I have the ornament in my hand. I just hope he makes it there this year!


I pray he does, thanks WIHH!

Count me in to sit and knit by the pool.


----------



## weever

Just poking my nose in and wishing you all well. WP, prayed for relief and no evil test results.


----------



## Forerunner

:yuck::yuck:


Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Sorry, but knitting by the pool just doesn't sound appealing to me, guess I'm the odd man out.


Oh, sign me up for the same. :yuck:


----------



## Kris in MI

Stopping by briefly. Lots of work going on in the garden still, canning and freezing beans like a mad woman (and donated a few pounds of them to the FFA to sell at the farmers' market today--my youngest dd is FFA Secretary this year).

*BBC*, I love that yarn! Would you be willing to share details on it? Who makes it? What colorway?

*Ezybrizy*, welcome! This is a wonderful place for inspiration, advice, and enabling in anything fiber :dance: I just started knitting in early 2013, and everyone here welcomed me in and now I'm thoroughly addicted.

*Woodpecker and hercsmama*, keeping your health in my prayers.

*WIHH*, I love those ornaments! Any chance I can put in an order too? A star or a cross would be lovely.

*Dixie Bee Acres*, I'm not a pool person either. Earlier this week found me knitting beside a river, in the Manistee National Forest, where hubby and I camped and went kayaking.

Picture below doesn't show the actual knitting being done, but it is of the river


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kris in Mi- you got it!


----------



## ezybrizy

@ Kasota: Thanks so much for the link!!! I'm going to download the knittinghelp app tomorrow, it is just what I'm looking for. It has a ton of videos that you can watch even when you're offline so I won't have to worry about stopping in the middle of a stitch to find a youtube video, especially when I can't connect to the internet. I am already trying to hoard fiber and equipment, I want it all!!!!Muhahaha 

@ hotzcatz: Aloha! Thanks you for the welcome! My Bunny's name is Jet and his official theme song is Benny and the Jets lol. He's Opal (I think that's the classification?), he's a very smokey dark gray with a jet black face and ears. I have a bunch of books on hold at the library about spinning with spindles and spinning yarn and I can't wait til they come in! I hope your family and farm is safe with this hurricane, we all should have emergency go bags because the weather seems to get worse and worse every year. 

@ MizMary: Thank you for your welcome! I'm the youngest?! I'm starting out wanting to homestead pretty early I guess!

@ kris: Thank you for the welcome! I can't wait to learn this art! Everyone has been very welcoming here!




Discovering My Self&#127802;


----------



## hercsmama

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Sorry, but knitting by the pool just doesn't sound appealing to me, guess I'm the odd man out.





Forerunner said:


> :yuck::yuck:
> 
> Oh, sign me up for the same. :yuck:


Ya'll are just afraid us girls will make you shave your backs!!:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## hotzcatz

A bit of wind is expected in a couple of hours. They say it's only a "little" hurricane and the winds will only be between 50 - 75 mph with gusts up to 85. From eight to midnight, so it should start in a couple of hours. The picture above was from this afternoon, by now, the hurricane is brushing up against our island. We're on the upper north east side of it. Oh, our island, Hawaii Island, is that big one near the bottom.









We've done a bit of hurricane prepping today so hopefully we're ready. The power was out for about an hour and a half and it will probably go out again later. 










About a third of the herd is in the carport. Mostly the white ones with a few of the tortoiseshell and fawns. There's three hutches but the other two are a bit more sheltered and should be fine. When the power goes out, I'll be able to knit and spin and clip bunnies. Some of them need haircuts but we've been a bit busy prepping for the hurricane so they didn't get any haircuts today. There's my stylish hubbie with his socks, flip flops, swim shorts and soaked tee shirt. He had foul weather gear on along with stylish ensemble earlier but he'd gone to the grocery store and decided he didn't need the foulies.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

hercsmama said:


> Ya'll are just afraid us girls will make you shave your backs!!:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


That would be a new fiber for you to spin into yarn........


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Deleted: double post


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

How are things holdimg on in Hawaii, Hotz?

Good morning folks.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Kris in MI said:


> *BBC*, I love that yarn! Would you be willing to share details on it? Who makes it? What colorway?


Kris, it's from Regia, 4-ply color, Super Jaquard. The colorway is 7203. 
It is so much fun to watch how the colors line up and my 8yo daughter thinks I'm a knitting genius. She refuses to believe it's just the yarn.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Sorry for the double post! Apparently my iPad needs a cup of coffee this morning.



Kris in MI said:


> *BBC*, I love that yarn! Would you be willing to share details on it? Who makes it? What colorway?


Kris, it's from Regia, 4-ply color, Super Jaquard. The colorway is 7203. 
It is so much fun to watch how the colors line up and my 8yo daughter thinks I'm a knitting genius. She refuses to believe it's just the yarn.


----------



## Kasota

> Ya'll are just afraid us girls will make you shave your backs!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

At least they don't have to worry about getting waxed. That would ruin the fiber! :hysterical:


----------



## BlueberryChick

No back shaving required. The anti-pool and hairy back people can take a chair down to the river nearby. (It's pretty much a glorified creek here, but it's peaceful.)


----------



## Kasota

> hairy back people


Oh, heavens. You are cracking me up.


----------



## kandmcockrell

stay safe Hotzcatz! My SIL lives and works at Kalani Retreat so we are watching it closely! Hope you all stay safe!


----------



## Kasota

Hotzcatz, I hope you and your DH and all the bunnies stay safe and sound in the storm! Keep us posted if you are able!


----------



## hercsmama

Hotzcatz, thinking of you this morning! Update when you can...

Blissful quite morning here for me. Just chilling with my peeps, (the dogs) and having my coffee.
So, we are on day 5 of foggy mornings here, keeping track on the calendar, we'll see what October brings...
I really need to get some pics taken of a few things around here to post. I know I'm terrible about that, but I get so frustrated with having to wait for my stupid phone to send them to the computer...
The corn canning is progressing, 36 pints last night, and another batch going in tonight, no I did not lift the canners, dh does that part.
Did I tell ya'll that we are getting our High tunnel? I can't recall, but we are. Next Spring I will be growing in a 30x72 High Tunnel!! I'm so very excited about it!
After this years late blizzard, hail storms, and flooding rains, it'll be awesome to only have to plant once, instead of three times. LOL.
Off to deal with laundry, and grab another cuppa!


----------



## Marchwind

Hotzcatz check in when you are able to please.

Here is a morning picture of the baby. He is so sweet, a bit shy but getting along with everyone here. He has also developed kennel cough (pretty typical for dogs pulled from the pound) . Poor mite has had a rough start to his life. You can sort of see the hack job on his ears.


----------



## 7thswan

He's adorable.Thank You for takeing care of him and giveing him a chance.


----------



## Kasota

Debi, no lifting heavy laundry baskets!!  Congratulations on the high tunnel!! Whoooo hoooooo! What a wonderful thing! 

Marchie, my heart just breaks for that wee one and what he went through. Those poor ears!!! I honestly do not understand some people. 

I have a 50% off coupon for Michaels that I need to use today. Need to get crackalackin and bring the shelf I bought over to my sisters. We'll use it next weekend for the garage sale. Then off to the storage locker to snatch up the boxes I emptied so I can put them out for the recycling pick up today. Then weed the garden, get my hair cut, bake cookies and make some blueberry bread. 

I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## MDKatie

Hercsmama, I told my sis about your fog/frost thing, and she said she has heard the number of foggy days in August is equal to the number of times the snow will fly in winter. Hmm...I wonder. I know it has been foggy here these past few mornings. I've still got the 4th marked on the calendar...waiting to see when it frosts. Curious!

Marchie, that poor boy! Whomever did that to his ears needs to be shot! That's just awful!


----------



## Woodpecker

I Pray you stay Safe Hotkatz. 

I hope everyone has a good day. Im going to try to get my mind off things somehow.


----------



## featherbottoms

Hopefully, it's still early for hotzcatz to be online. Hope they get up to everything ok there.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

We got our first foggy morning of the month two mornings ago. I wonder what October will bring as well!


----------



## Kasota

Ack! I was weeding in the garden and pulled out some itch weed and it flung around and whapped me in the neck. I hate itch weed!


----------



## 7thswan

Kasota said:


> Ack! I was weeding in the garden and pulled out some itch weed and it flung around and whapped me in the neck. I hate itch weed!


What is itch weed,is it Nettles? Urine helps the itch go away if you can't find jewel weed.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Sour dock also helps with itches trombone plants.


----------



## Woodpecker

Funny you should mention it but I was picking some comfrey for Loretta yesterday and got the same effect as stinging nettles. Ouch!


----------



## Kasota

They are stinging nettles. Blech. I know some people are fond of them for a variety of reasons but I am not one of them. Normally I yank them out when they show up but I neglected an area back by my shed. It had grown to nasty proportions and I was being soooo careful (hahaha) but then it took on a life of it's own and attacked me.  

I'm a tough old bird though. We battled it out but I won. At least this round. 

I used some stuff I got from a friend of mine who makes up a lotion for my skeeter bites. I don't know what all she puts in it but it sure saves me. 

I am not sure if I know what Jewel weed or Sour Dock is. I will Google it. Sounds like they would be handy to have around. Do they help with all itchy things? 

How this happens I do not know - but I never seem to get as much accomplished in a day as I imagine I will. What's up with that?? 

Onward...


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Well, this evening proved interesting. Went to the farmers market, sold some produce, and came home with 3 rabbits.....
I have been wanting to get more rabbits for a while, just never was right place at the right time. Another vendor joked to me this evening that he was going to try to get me in the rabbit business.
Then offered me two californian rabbits (which I think are does) and a male new Zealand cross. $12 for the three, couldn't hardly say no.


----------



## Kasota

DBA we need pictures! 

I'll bet you that as soon as Hotzcatz gets wind of this she's going to be leading you down angora bunny lane...or trying to! I can hear her now. "What's a few more cages? As long as you are feeding some meat bunnies you may as well have some that can give you fiber. If you didn't want to spin it you could sell it at the Farmer's Market." 

Ok, I am done channeling Hotzcatz now. 

Well, I didn't get my hair cut and it was too hot to turn the oven on and bake cookies. I will have to do it in the morning. I did get most of the gardens in shape so I won't have to hang my head in shame when DS comes tomorrow with his girlfriend. 

Somehow I found myself in a store and bought 5 new shirts for work. Sorely needed. I tend to neglect buying clothes because I would rather buy things for the garden or fibery things. Got some very nice business casual dress shirts that were normally 45.00 each and I only paid 17. Can't kick at that!


----------



## MDKatie

DSS came home Wed and had a fever/sore throat. He went to the doc yesterday and sure enough, it was strep. I woke up with a scratchy throat. Our county fair starts Monday, and the goat show is first thing Monday morning. There's no way I wanted to chance not getting meds until Tuesday (if I did indeed pick up strep from DSS), so I called the doc and he gave me a script over the phone! Whew. I started the meds today and hopefully can knock it out before it even starts! Normally I wouldn't be so quick to pop pills, but there's no way I wanted to chance it!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota, I managed to get cookies baked today but never made it to my garden! Funny how our priorities got switched! 

I had a friend come over and we used my Patrick Green picker and got a whole Jacob fleece picked. 

It started to cloud up and we thought we might get wet, so I sent the picker home with her for her to do a Clun Forest fleece. 

Don't worry. She's a retired nurse, she has her tetanus shot, she has a lot of good instruction and a half day of experience, so she is good to go.


----------



## Kasota

Oh, no MDKatie! Strep you surely do not need! I hope you are both better soon. 

I hope Hotzcatz is ok. 

WIHH, I do not understand pickers. It seems like they would just jumble the fibers all up and get things going every which way. Do you use a picker before you wash or after? What do they really do? That's funny that our tasks got prioritized the opposite way. I really SHOULD have baked the cookies but I get so tired of being in a cubicle or simply being indoors that I go stir crazy. At least that's my excuse for being a little crazy in general. Works for me.


----------



## hotzcatz

Jello! Power is back on! Yay!

Sheesh, power goes out for one measly little hurricane and some folks get into stinging nettles, other folks get bunnies (Woot!) and other folks get off to pickin' fleeces. Can't leave you folks alone for a minute!

There's still some areas of the island out of power. The Puna area (south of Hilo) had lots of trees blown down and they took out the power lines when they went down. Some buildings and homes were damaged, although I don't think anyone was badly hurt or killed. There's been some flooding and road closures, but most of it was over on the Hilo corner of the island. Some power is still out up on this corner of the island, but they got our power back on by late afternoon. It went out sometime around midnight. It gets REALLY dark when the street light and all the assorted electronic LEDs are out at night. We ran the generator for a couple hours to recool the refrigerator around lunchtime. Then the grid power came back around dinner time.

The winds were brisk for a bit, but nothing really fierce. Lots of leaves blown around. An avocado came off the tree, I'd not even noticed they were up there. It will be awhile before they are ripe, though. There was a grapefruit on the ground and some tangerines, too, but that was about it for wind "damage" here. We are forty some odd miles north of Hilo.

The bunnies are all back home, they were happy to get back into a bigger space. I did get two bunnies sheared and was just starting to spin it up when the power came back. 










So, things are more or less back to normal and it doesn't look like Hurricane Julio is gonna do much so we can take the boards off the big windows tomorrow.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good to hear the hurricane was not much more than a hiccup for you.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good Saturday morning to all.
Slow going so far today, it seems.
Back pains have had me awake since about 3:30 this morning, the last thing i need right now.
Have many projects needing to get started and finished today and tomorrow.
Muscle relaxers and pain meds have me a little more comfortable now, lets hope they continue to work, I need to get a rabbit cage hung today, need to get to work on making tomato juice/sauce, and a nice sized red oak tree fell at the edge of the field across the road from my house. Guy who owns it told me if I want it, to take it, but needs to be done soon.
Well, I'm not going to turn down firewood.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Kasota

Hotzcatz, I am so glad you are okay! I was hoping it was just that the power was out and you were not caught in the flooding they showed on TV. 

DBA, hope your back pain goes away. I would tell you take it easy but that would probably work with you as well as it does with Debi.  

Beautiful day here. Son will be here later this morning. Yay!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Hotzcatz, good to hear that you made it through the first storm okay.

DBA, yikes! Back pain is a bear; it seems when my back hurts, everything hurts. I hope you have a better night tonight.

I am sitting in my favorite corner contemplating my morning. We almost always do household chores on Saturday morning, but got them done yesterday because most of the family has plans for today. So here I am with a couple of hours of leisure time!

(Well, so much for that. My boys just came back in. The parade they were attending was canceled due to rain.)


----------



## Marchwind

MDKatie get well soon, strep us nasty! Hotzcatz glad you are alright. Kasota dock leaves rubbed over the area work well. That would be Burbock, those big elephant ear things with the cockleburs.

Here's another picture to share with you. This is my baby boy (#78) hamming it up with some of his crew.


----------



## IowaLez

Hi guys!


Well, I am happy to say that Stan and I are doing okay. I sent an email 2 weeks ago that got him in some big trouble with family, and I spent 5 days in the psych ward in Waterloo, not by my choice. It&#8217;s not as bad as in the movie One Flew Over the Cuckoo&#8217;s Nest with Jack Nicholson, in the old days, but similar in many ways. We all become cogs in a big slow wheel of bureaucracy.


But, it all made him think about things, and do a lot of soul searching, he told me, and he is now wanting to do couples counseling with me and not have me leave and move out, that&#8217;s a first, and it is reigniting our relationship, or, really, his with me.


I made a wonderful new friend down there, Brad and I spent almost every minute of every day together (he is 42 yo, I am 54). At first I was kinda afraid of him, the men in the ward aren&#8217;t allowed to use a razor, and it took me that first morning to realize that was why they all looked kinda freaky. So I took my lunch tray to his table, and made friends. He taught me about storing food in the fridge so no one would touch it, and how to avoid having my leftovers removed at midnight. He did this incredible lesson in white objects, my Styrofoam cup, his, our white plastic forks and spoons, a small plastic plate, and a tall, clear plastic cup, and he showed me an incredible display of grouping them in threes and the importance of them all being white. I know it was slightly nuts, but it was really cool as he explained it to me. It blew me away!


He fascinated me with his kinda Neanderthal brow and deep fiery intense dark eyes, that just screamed a sorta insanity at me, and I was totally smitten. Two manic bi-polar people can really get intense! He also spent a lot of time with a photo of his little daughter, she is 2 1/2 but the pic was at 1 1/2 yo, and although she is blond, she has his brow and eyes. We are going to keep in touch. I worked with him some on his greenhouse and garden plans on his family 160 acre farm not really that far from here, and I told him how he could build a second, mezzanine level inside his steel building like ours, that farmers store their big combines in.


Now, no, I&#8217;m not in love with him, but just drawn in by his mind. No cheating intended on Honey. It&#8217;d be like robbing the cradle at my age.
But now that the (stupid) lady psych doctor added Haldol to my daily pills (between the FAP drug study at Mayo, my heart disease, and etc, number is 11 pills just in the a.m. regimen now). I feel a lot better. She even accused me of having PCP in my urine test, which I have only done once, and _was tricked into it, a cigarette had been spiked with it, and I didn't know that_, back in 1977 when I was 17 and hanging out at the beach at a lake in Mpls, and she made me angry.


So. Here are some pics of my cat sweater that I made for my Mom back in about 1991. It is white corriedale and a strand of silk, on the cat&#8217;s body, the tabby stripes are brown alpaca, and the blue eyes are dyed silk caps, and the rest is a mixture of gray corrie, the alpaca, and fawn colored angora wool, and some natural reddish mohair. She gave it back to me when I was up there helping her pack. She doesn't have any trouble with wool moths, so it is in perfect shape.


Also, here are pics of Stan's salutes built for the PGI convention this week in Mason City. He has 50 salutes going up in two shows, half during the opening national anthem, and the other 25 in the closing show, a week from today. I helped paper some of them, and each weighs about 5 pounds, is about 18 inches tall, 4 inches in diameter. These don&#8217;t go straight up like a rocket, they tumble as they go up, and then they go BOOM as they begin to descend. A low breaking one can shatter a window. And when you watch the burning fuse go up and up, tumbling, and then begin to go down, you just hold ur breath going &#8220;Come on! Blow up! Blow up already!" And I start to cringe until it does. If these were shot at dusk, they would be lampares, with a pop bottle of diesel in them to make the big cloud of black smoke when the fuel vaporizes. Both usually feature a brilliant white flash, and that is from titanium metal powder, the burst is from powdered aluminum in a highly explosive mix called "flash". Most shells are set off electrically using a product called "e-match" and the very thin wires are connected to field modules and those then back to the main box with the contacts for all the cues numbered in them, never by hand. You don't want to do anything over 4" by hand. It is too dangerous. I have seen what a large shell misfire blast looks like when it hits the side of an ocean cargo container, very thick steel. Even a smaller shell would blow your hand clean off in a millisecond.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

*Kasota,* to answer your question - pickers can be used *after washing* to "open up fiber" for spinning, for combing, or for carding. It does help allow VM to fall away but is not a necessary step for every fleece or every fiber.

If you are spinning a fleece with well-defined lock structure, this is likely NOT a step you would need. 

If you have semi-felted or over-scoured a fleece while cleaning it, or if you have accidentally semi-felted a fleece while dyeing it, this COULD be the step you'd get some benefit from. 

IF you were processing a whole bunch of fleeces, this certainly would open up the fibers a whole lot faster than doing it by hand. 

Picking produces a cloud of fiber - there will be short bits and long bits all potentially whipped up together. This process does not organize a fleece - it actually disorganizes a fleece. 

*Hotzcatz,* thanks for checking in- glad y'all didn't get blown off the map. That would have been bad. I would actually like to visit Pearl Harbor one day.

*Lez,* what can I say? You're amazing -amazing that your attitude is such a positive one after all you have been through. 

I hope and pray that you are about to begin a "new chapter" in your life and that your future will be filled with security, peace, honesty, respect, appreciation, and wellness. Love the kitty sweater, too!

*Marchwind,* its great seeing your boy so happy in his firehouse. That is a special brotherhood. 

We spent the day in the company of the firefighters at Crosslake - this was their annual fundraising event car show and I took the opportunity to take a ride on one of the big red fire trucks. Cabin Fever's Willy's Military Jeep won a first prize! I got a lot of knitting done. Working on mittens in August!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Has anyone heard from Paula (aka PKBoo) lately?? She hasn't been on HT for a few weeks and I haven't even seen her posting on her FB page.

(sorry it is just a short check in ... busy canning ... today it was 67 half pints & 2 pints of mushrooms already on the shelves and another 12 half pints 'shrooms & 9 pints of 'shroom broth in the canners now. Tomorrow is the last of the chicken processing for the year and the start of canning of tomatoes.)


----------



## Marchwind

Cyndi I thought I saw a post from here a while a go. Have you tried sending a PM? I'll check around. I imagine she is busy like the rest of us. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning FA folks!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

go back to bed.  I am up making ready to head out for a day of spinning at the pioneer village!


----------



## hercsmama

Goodness!
I get busy for a day or so and miss whole pages!
WIHH, I know I don't need to ask, but Pictures please!

Things around here have been as usual, insanely busy. I mentioned to a friend of ours the other day, that it'll be nice when winter gets here and work slows down a bit for dh. These 12-16 hour days are getting old..
Well friend laughed and said not to expect a slow down, he owns an Electrical company that we do a lot of work with, and apparently, he and dh have three meetings with other contractors next week about several more big commercial jobs to carry them over the winter. Can't complain about the money, but I admit I was looking forward to a break...
Dh brought home a new to us truck on Thursday. It's a big old 1 ton, 4x4, with a 5th wheel hitch! He is trading our little 1/2 ton 2wheel drive for it, straight across!
He said it's mine, for hauling about sheep and picking up feed and such. The little truck struggles sometimes with the big trailer, so he went out and surprised me with this monster!:bouncy:
He also made an appointment for me to go into Kearney and get a wrap put on it. I'm supposed to bring in the logo and info for the farm, and they will design a complete cover up for me! How cool is that?:happy:
All I did was mention to him, about a month ago, that I thought it would be neat if I could get a wrap for my Suburban, and that the truck ws having a time with the big trailer...love a guy with ESP.
We've managed to get about 4 inches of rain in the last few days, so that's good, and my tomatoes are starting to come on like crazy.
I did manage to finish hat number 3 for the guys last night, so tonight I'll likely cast on mine.
Ya'll take care, and have a Blessed day!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Congrats on new truck, Hercs, and I fully understand about tomatoes, mine finally started ripening. Picked 3, 5 gallon buckets full last night and 2.5 night before last.


----------



## Kasota

Good morning, everyone! 

WIHH, I hope you have a grand time at the festival and that you take lots of pictures. Congrats to CF for first place! 

Debi, how very awesome about a new-to-you truck! Methinks you sure do have a keeper in that DH of yours. You both seem to be forever trying to find nice things to do for each other.  

I had a wonderful day yesterday with my son and his girlfriend. She seems like a very sweet young lady and there is a gentleness about her that is so relaxing to be around. Hard to put words to, but that is as best as I can do. She loved the gardens and was asking the names of this and that, was in total wonderment about the number of bees. She and her family are gardeners, too, and she had a real appreciation for what I have growing.  I took them out to Olive Garden for lunch and we laughed and talked and talked and laughed. My son looks very happy. She looks very happy. 

It was a very good day.


----------



## featherbottoms

A new truck is a nice surprise. So cool!

Kasota, it sounds like your first meeting went very well. Overall, it sounds like you have had a very good two or three days. Nice, relaxing, quiet, and fun.

We thought it was going to turn to fall a bit but it was 99 yesterday when we were driving back from Odessa. I think it's supposed to be in the mid 90s all week. It's been really dry, too. Overall, we have had less than 8 1/2" of rain this year. We did get 1/2" a couple days ago so that helped some. Fortunately, we've not had any serious fires this year. Hotzcatz, glad to see you weathered that storm.

Sounds like everyone is doing a bit better, except maybe Dixie Bee Acres there.

WIHH, hope you get to take some pics. We like seeing you in action.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Aww, Kasota, I'm glad your son found such a girl! She sounds very nice! 
Hercsmama, yay for a new truck! I think in Nebraska if you have your business logo on your vehicle you need commercial license plates. Might be a thing to check. I'm not 100% positive though. :shrug:
Well, I'm done with the bodice of my dress and it is looking fantastic! I just need to get the skirt onto it and hemmed and I'll be done. Entry day for the fair is Thursday! I also finished my Rainbow socks. I'm going to better two pairs of socks, two sweaters, a skein of yarn, two woven scarves, and two historical dresses. I'll let you know how they all do. 
I talked to the guy who owns the storefront yesterday, and it sounds like I'll get into maybe next week? He's really busy with work and has been using it for storage. He doesn't seem super keen to get it cleaned up for me-- you'd think he'd want the money!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

It's Monday, yay!!! (Sarcasm)


----------



## Marchwind

Hercsmama, yay for new trucks that actually can haul stuff.

This is MFF week :clap: today is my Tuesday/Friday, I'll be off work for a week and probably not about this place much. I always try to be good and I do take lots of pictures. My problem is putting them onto here. From my phone I'm not able to put pictures on here and from my iPad or iPod I can only post one picture at a time using the upload from my device option. I think I'll load them all on to my Flickr account and then post the link for you all.

Did I tell you all about the classes I'm taking at MFF? I know I'm getting older my brain is getting worse. I am taking two Kumihimo classes, woop!!!! Of course I'm broke so I won't be buying anything. I have to save my money to get the thing for my tablet weaving class next month.


----------



## hercsmama

Marchie, have a wonderful time!!
Well, I'm thinking we will be heading for Minnesota by the last weekend of the month. That's what I'm shooting for anyway. 
Fixing to head out to Kearney for a bit, and take care of those things I have neglected lately..
Then home for a bit of careful puttering in the garden, and to go over lamb pics to post to the internet. I have just got to take the time to get this done, or I will never get these girls sold.
Going to squeeze in a quick canning session, and some knitting time later.
Ya'll take care!:icecream:


----------



## hotzcatz

Aloha kakahiaka or ohay&#333; gozaimasu depending on your choice of Hawaiian or Japanese for "good morning" around here. Ohay&#333; gozaimasu would probably be used more frequently since most Hawaiian folks would just use "aloha". Or just plain o'l "g'morning" works, too. Depends on your level of coffee consumption, I'd reckon.

"Ah-low-hah kah-kah-high-ah-kah" would the the Hawaiian and "oh-high-yoh goh-zai-eh-mahs" would be the Japanese. Both Hawaiian and Japanese are easy languages to learn as long as you don't have to write the Japanese. Chinese and French are much harder to learn.

Mondays are lovely! Not only do all the students go back to school, but the teachers do, too!

Maybe I'll get around to plying that bunny fiber on the wheel at the moment, although I'm actually supposed to be doing drafting instead. And, there's a package at the post office! Woot! It might be yarn! It was actually there late last week, but we had that hurricane sniffing around the place so it seemed better to leave it at the post office where it would be insured if the place was destroyed. But, now it's all sunny again so I can go see what the package is. The post office opened fifteen minutes ago, so I guess I'd better go see.


----------



## Woodpecker

So glad you are okay hotkatz. I stayed home from work today due to a stomach bug. I lost 6 pounds in a week. I only want to gain back 3, I've been taking it easy.

So cool that CF won that award, he sure looks proud.


----------



## Kasota

WP, I hope you are feeling better! Stomach bugs are no fun. How is your neuropathy? Any improvement? 

Only three days in this work-week for me and one is already over. I have Thursday and Friday off for the garage sale. I hope it goes well and I don't have too much stuff left over to try and figure out what to do with. LOL! I will be glad when this sale is over. It has been a lot of work. I still have some things to haul over there - my bike, the generator, the pink wringer washer, and so forth, but I am getting closer! My brother will haul the genny and the wringer washer over for me. I can stuff the bike in my car. I have a few wooden chairs I need to get over there, too. Thursday we will be pricing things like crazy women and then the sale is Friday and Saturday. 

It rained buckets here. I am glad I didn't have to water the gardens after work.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

I woke up with a stomach bug too. Bleck it sure takes it out of you. I've napped most of the day and hopefully will be back to normal tomorrow. I work at the library so hope that it isn't something going around the school kids. 

I also didn't get anything done for fair next week. I need to get everything done since I'm going camping half this week and then get home in time to turn exhibits in and get the pens set up and decorated then the ewes go in.......... :run:


----------



## Woodpecker

I hope you feel better soon lambs.are.cute. Stomach bugs are no fun.

Kas since I've been sick and not working the neuropathy is much better even though it did act up last night. I'm convinced that a lot of this pain has to do with my job. I need to get that under control because I can't stop working even though that be real nice.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning everyone.
Today my children start school again, part of me thinks "YES!" While another part oof me thinks, yikes, i have lost my help. Lol. Now the bean picking, tomato picking, etc is all on me, not easy with my lower back pain, but I will manage. Have started wearing my back brace when in the garden, it seems to help some, but really slows me down.

I can't seem to pull myself away from the tv this morning. I usually have the news on while doing anything inside of the morning, but barely hear it. This morning, though, the Robin Williams story..... I just can't not watch. But I did go out and sit on the front porch with my kids while they waited for the bus. I used that opportunity to talk to my kids about depression, and to be the kid who speaks up if they hear any school mates talk about being depressed or mention suicide.

For any of you that have school aged kids, I urge you to do the same.


----------



## MDKatie

Robin Williams....what a sad, sad thing. He was such a brilliant comedian, and it makes me sad to think he was in such a dark place. He brought smiles to so many faces. I hope he's finally at peace. 

Our county fair started yesterday. We showed goats yesterday morning, then went back in the evening to work in the 4-H Milkshake booth for a couple of hours. Of course we got a little fair food before heading home! It was a fun day. The goats did ok, not great but not terrible either. My handspun yarn got a first ribbon (no other yarn in the class, lol), and my tam got a second or third place, can't remember.


----------



## Marchwind

LAC sending healing thoughts to you. Tummy bugs really are horrible.

WP still keeping you in my thoughts. Have you looked into applying for disability? If you can't, are not able to work your job that might be something you can think about. 

DBA the news about Robin Williams has hit me so hard I'm even surprised by it. I saw the new last night and just fell apart. He was one of my favorite people and his loss will be felt far and wide. He had his battles, as we all do. He had been fighting daemons for years. I am sad they won.

I'll report back this afternoon about progress on events at the MFF. Camper will begin arriving this afternoon. Workshops begin tomorrow.


----------



## hercsmama

It's so sad he didn't know how many people cared about him, isn't it?
Everyone I know is genuinely sorry for his loss..:awh:
LAC, feel better soon.
WP, as always keeping you in my thoughts.
DBA, you be careful with that back!
Katie, Yea on the Ribbon!
Marchie, Have fun!

Me? Well, I've already printed up and dropped 6 invoices in the mail. Keith is out feeding for me, and I have more lamb pics to go through this morning. Otherwise a fairly quite day here.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Good morning everyone!

I have wood-chip ornaments! Mr. Grittner was there at the artisan festival I demo-ed spinning at this weekend. He was amazed when I told him how popular he has become on the HT fiber forum and that I was purchasing his work to send to others. He is such a delight and an inspiration. 

I will be getting those ornaments posted and mailed out this Friday. I promise.  

Sadly, the weather did not co-operate for the artisan festival and it rained and rained and rained all day. It was sooooooooooo humid, fiber was almost impossible to draft!

I spun all day on "Patience", my Norwegian wheel, while two new spinners joined me and spun on their Kromski's. Patience always draws a crowd because so many in the area are Scandihoovians or have a Norwegian connection. 

I have photos and will post them perhaps tonight. 

In fiber news, I have started some new mittens for the grandsons, AND...


drumroll please...


I am thrilled to announce that we are expecting our NINTH grandchild due in January and from the ultrasound yesterday


we will be welcoming another HEALTHY bouncing baby boy!

:nanner: :clap: :bow: :bouncy: :grin:


Dr Autumn and Dr Noah and their Lucy are thrilled, as are we.


----------



## Taylor R.

How exciting WIHH!! Congrats!

DBA, those are wise words. My kiddos are a little young to 'get it' just yet, but we are constantly discussing those sorts of harsh realities and how they can help in an age appropriate way.

I'm having serious misgivings about the kiddos going back to school. My son's anxiety makes 'normal' school so difficult for him, and I've always said that he has to learn to cope and sending him off to school is inevitable, but it's really not. We've always intended that I would go back to work full-time on a regular schedule when my kiddos all started school. Now I'm just not sure that's what's best for our family. Ugh. Rough decision. I'll be doing some research on homeschooling, I suppose. If I pull them, it won't be until the end of the semester so I've got time to get my ducks in a row.

Now for our last summer activity: Deanna Rose Farmstead, where the kiddos will play and pet and watch the animals for a few hours.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Cyndi, PKBoo just posted on FB.


----------



## Woodpecker

Congratulations WIHH! 

I haven't looked into disability yet but if I get to that certain point where I can't do my job I will have to. I like working though as it keeps me busy. Hopefully once I start nights things will get easier again. Only 3 more weeks to go.


----------



## hercsmama

WIHH, Congratulations!!! How wonderful. I could certainly do with another one, but not from my boys yet!!
My DD and Sil are just dragging their feet about it all. Some silly notion that they want to buy a house and have stable jobs first. I keep telling them that that's not how we do it in this family, but they won't listen! LOL!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Taylor, I was home schooled all through high school, so if you have any questions, I would be happy to answer them! 
Congrats WIHH!


----------



## Woodpecker

WIHH I don't have FB is PKBoo ok?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

she is fine, WP! I told her we were worried about her!


----------



## IowaLez

Hi Folks,

WIHH congrats on the future grandbaby! So much fun having the little ones around! Although I have my plate full with just the two girls, and the high number of "princess dresses" it takes to keep them happy...

WP, I hope you feel better. I do keep you in my thoughts.

Well...

I am not taking the Haldol any more. I am having bad side effects and my lower leg pain is excruciating, a rare side effect that I have with that class/kind of medication. I have dealt with it before, and if not stopped it turns into tardive diskinesia, which is really bad. I have been waking up at 4am with the pain in my calves, so now Felix has decided that 4am is the correct time for canned gushy breakfast food and going outside to go potty. He doesn't want to believe it isn't so, and so he and Missy start walking on top of me (20+ pounds of cats) and digging at the covers around my face with their little paws, trying to pry me out and wide awake.

:angel: I LUVS DEM MY KITTEHS!

I am feeling strong today, as yesterday I called the county clerk of court and have sent her my appeal request to set aside the judgement of my sanity or lack thereof. I have so much evidence to defend myself with, it isn't funny, and this time I'm not using any stupid lawyers. They just like to tell you they don't get paid enough and they aren't going to do much for representing you. I'm doing this all by myself now. My gut instincts say to take the lead in handling my situation for my own protection.

I have successfully handled a previous palimony suit, and a child custody suit all by myself, and I am not afraid of public speaking or doing presentations. In this type of matter, evidence is not at the same level as a criminal suit, or even small claims court. 

"Success is preparation and opportunity meeting." I keep that motto held close these days.

The clerk said _no one has ever appealed a ruling like this before_, so she told me how to write my appeal request on notebook paper in my own handwriting, and I mailed it yesterday, so she has it now. She said she had to ask the judge how we proceed. The confusing thing is that in Waterloo they said weekends and holidays don't count, but the clerk here is saying every day does count... So????? If I have 10 days to take action within, it would make a difference...

Beautiful cooler weather here. No rain since June, tho. So very dry and dusty. Today the road maintainer spent a long time grading the class B road that is our cross street. It has lower importance when it comes to maintenance than A roads. 

Stan is coming back tomorrow to do chores and whisk me off to the PGI convention for 3 nites of pyro shows. I was wrong when i told you guys they were salutes, Stan built lampares, they have the pop bottle of deisel fuel in them that vaporizes. For closing night, Friday, Stan has 40 going up at once, according to current plans. Somebody decided that having 25 lamps go up during the opening national anthem was disrespectful to our veterans!!!! Too big a "boom" for our vets???? So Stan has 4o left for the end. I really do want to see them go up all at once. It will be so AWESOME! It will also be good to have a mini vaca there.

I don't know what to think about Stan right now, I have to see how the next two weeks play out, I guess, with counseling beginning. I don't know if I'm just wasting more good time after bad. I am just taking the good right now, enjoying that, and trying to keep calmer and not be upset some more. It isn't all over with, by any means, and things can't go on the way they have been the last 6 years, I'm just not doing that any longer. I went back and read some emails I wrote in 2007, and they don't sound like my upset and hurting emails written to friends since we moved here. Things have definitely changed, and they need to change again, for the better.


----------



## Woodpecker

I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers too Lez. If you ever need anything please don't hesitate to shoot me a PM.


----------



## Kasota

WIHH, that is such awesome news!!! Whoooo hoooooo! 

Lez, sure am keeping you in prayers! 

One more day to get through. I put in 10 hours today. Oh, heavens I am tired!


----------



## MDKatie

Congrats on the new grandbaby, WIHH!!! Very exciting!


----------



## BlueberryChick

WIHH, congratulations on the new grandbaby!

Taylor, I've been homeschooling for 17 years. I'm happy to help answer questions from a mom's perspective.

I'm in the process of getting ready for the new school year. My son will be in 7th grade and my daughter in 4th. This will be the most challenging year in quite a while, probably since the oldest was in high school. We are studying Latin again this year and adding a little Greek (yikes!) and my son has pre-algebra. Wish us luck!

I'm also getting ready for SAFF, the fiber fair in Asheville, NC, this fall. I will have a booth and I'm already getting nervous about having enough product done. Eeek!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

just a couple of pictures from the Artisan's Fair at the Pioneer Village. 

This a new spinner- Kristin- spinning alongside me in our corner on the porch. 

There were potters and quilters and rug hookers and tattters and woodchip carvers and spoon carvers and potters and basket weavers and paper bead makers and soap makers and felters and ropemakers and blacksmiths and all sorts of creative and productive people. 

(You will notice my friend Sherry with all the angora fiber stuff and her huband's lucets for making cord.) 

I love this opportunity to share my fibery passion with the community at large.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Those lucets are a very simple item to make, yet very useful. I have made a few in the past.
Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

If you don't mind explaining, what is being done in the second picture, with the multitudes of spools of threads?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

SvenskaFlicka can explain it better but I think it is called bobbin lacemaking which is a method of making lace by hand.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobbin_lace


----------



## hercsmama

Yep, that would be Bobbin Lace. My Granny used to do that, I have quite a few of her pieces still.
Do not ask me how it's done, I used to watch, but never did learn.. I still have Grannies Bobbins around here somewhere as well though....:teehee:


----------



## PKBoo

I'm here, and I'm fine - thanks for thinking of me! I can't believe how time has flown though - I haven't even logged on here for weeks yikes!

Long story short - when we were going to move out of state, a woman we know who was down on her luck, was going to move in and maintain the farm while it was up for sale. Well, DH got a job (thankfully!!! and he LOVES it!) and she had already given notice to her apartment building. 

So she moved in. I've known her for a few years, and she is a hard worker. (or she was before she moved in!) She came over a bunch of times to help me when DH was out of town. So we thought this would be a good thing! Win-win for both of us

No. She was like a 12 year old in a 42-year old body. She would try to get out of the chores she was supposed to do. She would just not show up when we had things scheduled. And the kicker - she quit her job! 

I spent hours trying to help her find a job, finding online resources, counseling her, yada yada yada.... Bottom line, she did not do anything to help herself. I didn't let her get away with any of her 'shtuff' that she was trying to. 

She is now in her own place, and we ended on a good note thankfully. So this is my one and only week this summer that is all mine! I start school next week, but I am enjoying this week all by myself!!! I am going to get my loom warped tomorrow - I need that relaxing beat of weaving!

I have gotten a lot of spinning done - I promise I'll post pictures! And I have been making cheese, cheese, and more cheese! Goats are doing wonderfully, and I have spent many hours out there with them this summer 

I do miss all of you, and seeing all of your wonderful fibery things!


----------



## Woodpecker

I didn't know they had Coke back then!

That looks really neat. Were there other vendors besides Mr. Grittner?


----------



## Kasota

WIHH, despite the rain it sure looks like you had a grand time! 

PKBoo, it's good to see you post! Sounds like you have had a real "interesting" time of things with your friend. Glad you could get it resolved on a good note! 

All the kids going back to school sure have my best wishes and so do the parents!  

Today is my "Friday."


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yep, that be bobbin lace. It's kinda like braiding, with all your thread wrapped up on bobbins. I've been learning, but it's slow going. 
PKBoo, I am also glad you got things resolved. Sounds like a difficult situation for sure!


----------



## hercsmama

Kas, Yea for Fridays!!:sing:
Wp, thinking of you...
PkBoo, so good to hear from you! Been there, done that, on the "friend" thing. So glad it resolved itself well..
Kelsey, how goes the dress for the fair?

Totally not fiber related, but I keep meaning to post these pics. I got these two little chairs at a junk shop near here, only 10.00 a piece! The little table just seemed to want to go with them, so I grabbed that for 2.00 as well.
Just like the ones my granny had! I've wanted a pair for forever, but the real ones are kind of pricey. A bit of sanding, and some Rustoleum, and they are sitting on my front porch.
I left the table as is, really liked the look of the way it was.
A gratuitous Cat in the Spinning Basket pic as well. Just to keep things "according to Forum", LOL...:cowboy:


----------



## hercsmama

My cat is upside down...that'd be a neat trick if I could actually pull it off for real. It's probably keep her out of the basket....ound:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

okay, all you Wally Grittner ornament shoppers - I got your goods!

*Kris in Mi, Woodpecker, and Mdkatie* - right? 
If I missed anyone please let me know. 

Just to be sure, please send me your mailing addresses (although I think I have had them all at one time or another :teehee 

Kris in Mi, I just got yours.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

My dress is DONE except for hooks and eyes at the ends of the sleeves. So I have like ten minutes' work left.
I then need to gather up all my fair entries and Philip's, because tomorrow is entry day!
Woot!

I'll take a picture of my dress later today to show all of you!


----------



## hercsmama

I will get to see it in person!!
Dh and I are heading over there on either the 23rd or 24th. Which building will ya'll's things be in????


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I dunno. I'll let you know when I know? Lol


----------



## Kasota

Debi, I love those chairs! You did a really nice job fixing them up. 

Svenska, do we get to see a picture of your creation? I always love seeing things that you make! 

It feels so good to know I don't have to go back to work until Monday.  I really accomplished a lot today so I even feel like I can take the days off guilt-free. :happy: The weather is supposed to be nice, too, excepting Saturday has a little "iffiness" to it. 
Neighbor kid got the lawn mowed while I was at work. Tree service took down two huge rotting trees in the back corner while I was at work. Now if only someone would do the laundry while I was at work. Oh, wait. Mom did that, too. 

I'm feeling kinda spoiled.


----------



## Marchwind

Well I have been way too busy to take pictures. Yesterday we were setting up and checking people in. Today workshops began and we were busy. Then as I was leaving today I was asked if I would baby sit this older woman who is raking all these classes but she is really too old to be taking them. Apparently she can't do the work, or understand the projects and keeps trying to get the instructor to do it for her. So I was picked to spend all day in workshops with this woman doing her work for her, ugggggg. Thankfully the instructor is a friend and I like her a lot. I think this is going to be my job ALL WEEK :sob: I have my two classes, that should be my saving grace. I just hope this woman isn't cranky.

WIHH I should have know you knew Sheri Gormley, isn't her husband Bob? Have you been to the house they built? She was one of my Angora bunny friends.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning, hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Woodpecker

Hercsmama can you give me the steps you used to restore those chairs? I have 2 from my grandmother that I painted but the paint is peeling. One of the chairs is a Rocking chair, I used to sit on the porch while grandma would rock and we would talk.


----------



## Taylor R.

Welp, back to school night was last night. My daughter's teacher seems like a great fit for her, though she's in general pretty agreeable at school and hasn't had a teacher yet that she didn't get along with. My son on the other hand...that poor woman is in for it. She did do her research and found out as much about my little man as possible from his teacher last year and his para. However, he's pulled way ahead of his grade level over the summer. A bored little boy is a hard to handle little boy. Thank goodness he's super charming and lovable enough that she'll hopefully feels like he's worth the trouble. Oy vey.


----------



## hercsmama

Woodpecker said:


> Hercsmama can you give me the steps you used to restore those chairs? I have 2 from my grandmother that I painted but the paint is peeling. One of the chairs is a Rocking chair, I used to sit on the porch while grandma would rock and we would talk.



First I gave them a good scrubbing. Just a couple of those green scrubbie pads, and the hose.
Then I got some medium grit and fine grit sand paper, and got busy. Went over every inch with the Medium first, and then the fine. Then another hosing down with the green pads. These had quite a bit of rust I needed to knock back, as well as loose paint bits.
Then I used three cans of Rustoleum, the one with the primer in it. 2 good coats on each chair and they were done.:grin:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Debi, I like those chairs too! 
Last night Philip and I took some photos of my new dress! Some little girls followed us around the park "spying" on us the whole time. ..
I am very pleased with it as a whole.  I need to take in the back closure a bit though.


----------



## Kasota

Kelsey, you do such lovely work! You are so beautiful in your dress! I love the color, too! 

I am off to do garage sale prepping. Have tags, will travel. lol! Have to remember to run by the bank and pick up $ so I can make change. It's a flat beautiful day here!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

the dress is unbelievably gorgeous, Kelsey. 

That bodice is amazing. 

Now tell me, what era this dress is and what country/ethnicity is it?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

It's a dress from 1830. I was inspired by this dress from the Met: http://www.metmuseum.org/collection...es|Silk&img=2&imgNo=2&tabName=related-objects. That dress was made in Britain in 1830, but I like to think my dress is American. 
I am very pleased with how it turned out. Except I need to tighten the back closure. Plenty of time for that after the fair!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

By the way, those tendrils on each side of my face were curled into tiny ringlets, they were! But it's so humid they just fell out right away. Phooey.


----------



## hercsmama

Kelsey it's beautiful!
The humidity has been something else hasn't it?

I'm really looking forward to seeing your dress up close and in person.:goodjob:


----------



## Taylor R.

I sent my babies off for their first day of school this year. Hopefully all goes well...especially since I can't find my phone anywhere so they'll have to call my husband at work if something doesn't go well.


----------



## Woodpecker

hercsmama said:


> First I gave them a good scrubbing. Just a couple of those green scrubbie pads, and the hose.
> Then I got some medium grit and fine grit sand paper, and got busy. Went over every inch with the Medium first, and then the fine. Then another hosing down with the green pads. These had quite a bit of rust I needed to knock back, as well as loose paint bits.
> Then I used three cans of Rustoleum, the one with the primer in it. 2 good coats on each chair and they were done.:grin:


Thanks! It sounds like I have my work cut out for me. I'll get it done one of these days.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Woodpecker- I heard that Long Island nearly got washed away yesterday!!!! Did you get swamped?


----------



## Woodpecker

We got a lot of rain and the tied was really high but other than that my area was ok. Thank you for asking! Loretta's chicken coop got really wet she's fine though.


----------



## Woodpecker

Wow I just watched the news and saw the other areas of Long Island that got hammered. Thank God it wasn't mine!


----------



## Kasota

WP, I am glad that you and Loretta are okay!! The pictures of the flooding out there just break a person's heart. What a mess!!

I spent the whole day getting set up for the sale tomorrow and I am not done. Egads. I have more stuff than I though I did. We still have to price and set out the vintage linens but that will be okay and we have some clothing to put out. And I have three boxes of electrical "stuff" to price. But we are good to go and will just price and set out more stuff as the sale moves along. 

I did put an ad in the paper and people were driving by to scope us out. "Is this where the sale is going to be tomorrow?" One person (a neighbor of my sister's) said, "I know the sale is tomorrow but I work..." So I let her come and look things over. She bought 150.00 worth of stuff, so I guess the sale is off to a good start. 

Right now I am tired and dirty and suspect I stink...so I'm going to go crawl into a hot bath and clean jammies so I can get crackalackin' early in the morning. Mom is going to pack us lunches so that we can survive the hordes.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Do you have any vintage tablecloths?


----------



## Kasota

Oh, Kelsey. I DO have vintage table cloths. Are you looking for anything in particular? I did find the cabinet hardware...pulled it from the sale...not sure if it is something you would want or not. It is bright brass. Nice stuff, but maybe not the brushed or antique look you were hoping for. I was going to take a picture and I forgot. :ashamed: I have them in my car but I am in my jammies and don't want to go outside. LOL! I might scare the neighbors. 

I wish I had a smart phone because I could take pictures and send them to you at the sale tomorrow and pull them if you wanted them...but I have 4 people on my cell phone plan and cannot afford smart phone rates.  But if you are looking for something in particular I could pull it, take a picture tomorrow afternoon and if you didn't want it I could put it back in the sale on Saturday. I think I have some with that have embroidery on them and some that are printed. Also lots of smaller pieces of vintage linen.

I also have a bunch of lace tablecloths. Not handmade lace, though, but they are older. And I have a nice round one that is red plaid that I used to use at Christmas when I had a house large enough for a table.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, I have a table that seats six now, so long tablecloths would be nice. I'm interested in the lace, and maybe the embroidered ones if they are simpler. 
Sorry, I don't think I'll be interested in the knobs if they are bright brass. Thanks for checking for me though! I appreciate it!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning folks, its FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

coffee good

my day off

whipporwill in the waning gibbous moonlight

gibbous from Middle English to have a bulge or humpback

good to know

starting the day at 57ÂºF and a bit on the humid side

I have plans to spend most of the morning in the neglected garden. Weeding, tying and bundling up asparagus ferns and tomato plants

Must harvest tomatoes, greens, peppers, raspberries, basil, okra. Cut flowers. 

The dehydrator will be going and the canner will be rocking.

Hopefully, it will be a productive albeit messy day in the kitchen and garden. 

Cabin Fever has a funeral out of town for the mother of a co-worker.

Summer is waning, you can feel it in the air. Time to get myself in gear- like the little red scurrying squirrels out there packing away the pinecones.

Autumn is coming. Must be ready.

After all, the old timers are forecasting a winter WORSE than last year, Kasota. WORSE. More snow.


----------



## Woodpecker

The pictures on the news broke my heart too. I hope and pray we don't have a bad hurricane season. Living on the Island has it's own challenges. 


Kas what kind of vintage linen do you have? I hope you make big bucks at the sale!


----------



## Kasota

WIHH.....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! It cannot be worse! Say it ain't so! 

Oh, heavens. September is almost upon us. I do have to say that I love September. It is cool. The skeeters are not as bad because there will no doubt be some very crisp nights. The gardens are winding down and are less work, unless you count putting the perennials to bed. The mums will be in full bloom and the bees will be oh so busy getting at the season's last flowers. They will swarm my Lamb's Ear, which is one of their favorites anyway but has an advantage of blooming until it frosts. 

Svenska, I will look and see what I have that might suit you. I think I have a long white one with a very simple embroidered pattern that is only in blue (kind of a cornflower blue) and is smaller snowflakes. I will see if any of the lace ones are large enough. 

Off to plant the signs on the street corner...


----------



## MDKatie

Morning ladies and gent(s)!! It's Friday! :bouncy: Good luck with your sale, Kasota!!

Our county fair is almost over. We've been busy this past week! The kids had their rabbit show yesterday and did pretty well. I sold a couple of lambs to a 4-H girl, and one of them got 2nd place in his market class in the open class show yesterday. I'm thrilled, because he was competing against some VERY high dollar lambs!! 

Tonight is the livestock auction and DSS is selling his pen of 3 meat rabbits. I hope he does well. 

I'm just pooped, and going into the weekend running on fumes. A few nights this past week I've been in the barn at 9:30 pm milking goats, only to get up at 5:30 and milk them again. I'm so ready to dry them off!! I plan on drying them off this next month, and I'm excited to not have to milk anymore!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

How brilliant am I?
Due to my back issues, I am pretty much having to wear a suspenders and belt type back brace almost constantly now. It doesn't seem to be helping much, but I guess it is helping me to avoid hurting it any worse.
But, now I did something stupid, just got finished running several dozen jalepenos through the electric juicer to make hot sauce. Didn't even think about wearing a mask over my mouth and nose until my throat started burning, and to top that off, when I was done, I came out to the front porch with a cup of hot coffee and lit a cigar..... Yeah, not too brilliant.


----------



## Miz Mary

SMELLS like Fall in the air !!! Crispy mornings .... drizzle ..... weatherman says 80's all week .... I hope so, we need to paint the deck ! 

I've had the dehydrator going for days .... zucchini, peaches ... now tomatoes ! 
Apples will be next ! 

We have out of town guests coming this am ... going to throw in some banana bread and make an Itailian cold pasta salad right quick .....

If anybody hears of a 4 harness loom for trade/sale ,let me know please ! 

Have a blessed day !!


----------



## hercsmama

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> How brilliant am I?
> Due to my back issues, I am pretty much having to wear a suspenders and belt type back brace almost constantly now. It doesn't seem to be helping much, but I guess it is helping me to avoid hurting it any worse.
> But, now I did something stupid, just got finished running several dozen jalepenos through the electric juicer to make hot sauce. Didn't even think about wearing a mask over my mouth and nose until my throat started burning, and to top that off, when I was done, I came out to the front porch with a cup of hot coffee and lit a cigar..... Yeah, not too brilliant.


LOL!
that's like the time I was making Poppers. I neglected to wear gloves while seeding a HUGE pile of them. No issue until about 15 minutes later. My hands were on fire, and then I wiped my eye!!:shocked: :hysterical:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

hercsmama said:


> LOL!
> that's like the time I was making Poppers. I neglected to wear gloves while seeding a HUGE pile of them. No issue until about 15 minutes later. My hands were on fire, and then I wiped my eye!!:shocked: :hysterical:


I've got a worse one than that. Couple years ago, i cut and cored about 20 jalepenos to make Bacon and cheddar stuffed peppers on the grill. No gloves, not even thinking about the oils on my hands.
Proceeded to the grill, cooked them up and brought them and some chicken breasts in to the dining room table.
Then I went to the bathroom to...well, relieve myself. Then obviously, wash my hands and go to the dining room to eat. I finally thought about the peppers oils being on my hands about 5 minutes into dinner when I started to feel a little uncomfortable...
Kept fidgeting in my chair as the burning (down there) kept getting worse.....

YIKES!!!!! Even getting up and taking a cold shower didn't help, applying aloe vera didn't help. Took a while to quit burning. Lesson learned that after working with hot peppers, wash hands before going to the bathroom.




Now, go ahead and laugh at me, you know you want to


----------



## hercsmama

:huh:
ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Taylor R.

We're laughing _with_ you DBA, never at you!!

Working an overnight tonight, wedding tomorrow, farm projects and football party at our house Sunday. Another busy weekend!! I take solace in knowing they will slow down...some day. I should be cleaning my house while my youngest naps, but instead I'm going to happily eat Sun Chips and scour the internet for ways to help my little dude cope better with his sensory issues at school. The advice of his OT is helpful, but I'm going to have to get creative and the school district is going to have to be open to it if public school is ever going to really work for him. If only there was a closet he could hang out in when he starts getting over-loaded...

ETA: Look what I just got in the mail from BBChick!! I LOVE it, the pocket, the snaps..le sigh.


----------



## kandmcockrell

hercsmama said:


> LOL!
> that's like the time I was making Poppers. I neglected to wear gloves while seeding a HUGE pile of them. No issue until about 15 minutes later. My hands were on fire, and then I wiped my eye!!:shocked: :hysterical:




I did that, but instead of wiping my eye, i took my contact out. Not thinking, because my mind was on the fact that my eyeball was burning and melting out of my socket, i put the contact in the case. One week later, after wearing glasses the whole time and using soothing eye drops, I PUT THE SAME CONTACT BACK IN MY EYE!!!! Apparently, i am a glutton for punishment.

As far as fiber things go, i will be going through my yarn and such this weekend trying to organize and move it to a new area so i can put my DHs guitars where it is now. I need to get cracking on christmas stockings, but first, i need to get my oldest little one to sleep in her bed at a good bedtime and stay there all night.


----------



## hercsmama

Taylor R. said:


> We're laughing _with_ you DBA, never at you!!.


:hysterical:
Speak for yourself!!LOL!!!!:happy2:


----------



## BlueberryChick

I'm so glad your bag arrived safely, Taylor! I have a bag like it and the zip pouch divider is my favorite thing!

And I got a package from hercsmama today! A box of alpaca yumminess...







Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I know what I'm doing tomorrow!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

hercsmama said:


> :hysterical:
> Speak for yourself!!LOL!!!!:happy2:


Hey now!!!!!!! 










 LOL


----------



## Kasota

Oh, DBA.... tooooooooooo funny. I do hope you are feeling better but egads! 

I remember one time when my brother was young he was working on a model airplane. Mom told him he had to stop and go take his bath. He didn't want to stop and then he got yelled at. "Go take your bath now!" So he did. He took his bath but he also took his model airplane with him. He figured he could get a couple more things glued on while sitting in the tum and mom would be none the wiser. 

That's when we heard him holler. Apparently airplane glue doesn't feel any too good on a young man's privates. It was soooo hilarious. Mom went running in there. Brother screamed for mom to get out. Mom came running back out. Then she yelled for my other brother and sent him in. "He has glue on his wiener!!!!" "I'll go in there but I'm not touching anything!!!" ahahahahahaha....


----------



## Kasota

Day one of the garage sale went really well. Sold ooodles of stuff. Still have oooodles to sell. I'm hoping Saturday's sales will be as good or better than Friday's were. I'm tired, though. 

And people are strange. I had a manger scene set I was selling and a woman wanted to buy Baby Jesus. I told her I didn't want to break up the set. She started to yell at me. "This is NOT a set. It can't be a set. If it were a set there would be angels and there are no angels. So where do you get off saying that it is a set?" Weird.....

Someone stole a brand new pocket knife out of the box it was in. Other than that I don't think I had anything go missing. There were only three adult men in there at the time and it had to be one of them. Who steals a cheap pocket knife? 

Most of the bigger ticket items are gone. Just a couple left. We'll see what tomorrow brings. 

I have also discovered that men really like grab bag deals on nuts/bolts/clamps/etc. 
A gallon zip lock bag filled with "stuff" with a reasonable price and they start piling them on the the table. One guy actually asked if he could buy the tarp in the corner so he could load up all his loot on it. He was so cute...looked like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

What I wanna know is... Why would anyone want to buy just a baby Jesus?


----------



## hercsmama

BC I'm so glad it got there alright!
I was a bit lost, as I didn't have either your or Kelseys last names...hopefully Kelsey's got there today too....:teehee:
Isn't that color great? 
BTW, that is Suri Alpaca, so it spins up like silk, very shiny!!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Kasota, my flabber is gasted, my gob is smacked.

What are people thinking? I'm with Kelsey--why just the baby Jesus?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Kasota said:


> Day one of the garage sale went really well. Sold ooodles of stuff. Still have oooodles to sell. I'm hoping Saturday's sales will be as good or better than Friday's were. I'm tired, though.
> 
> And people are strange. I had a manger scene set I was selling and a woman wanted to buy Baby Jesus. I told her I didn't want to break up the set. She started to yell at me. "This is NOT a set. It can't be a set. If it were a set there would be angels and there are no angels. So where do you get off saying that it is a set?" Weird.....
> 
> Someone stole a brand new pocket knife out of the box it was in. Other than that I don't think I had anything go missing. There were only three adult men in there at the time and it had to be one of them. Who steals a cheap pocket knife?
> 
> Most of the bigger ticket items are gone. Just a couple left. We'll see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> I have also discovered that men really like grab bag deals on nuts/bolts/clamps/etc.
> A gallon zip lock bag filled with "stuff" with a reasonable price and they start piling them on the the table. One guy actually asked if he could buy the tarp in the corner so he could load up all his loot on it. He was so cute...looked like a kid at Christmas.


Makes me think of the Doors' song, "people are strange......"


----------



## BlueberryChick

hercsmama said:


> BC I'm so glad it got there alright!
> I was a bit lost, as I didn't have either your or Kelseys last names...hopefully Kelsey's got there today too....:teehee:
> Isn't that color great?
> BTW, that is Suri Alpaca, so it spins up like silk, very shiny!!


We were posting at the same time. Yes, I'm glad it got here safely too. My local post office is wonderful and it would take a lot for them to fail to deliver a package. And it is absolutely beautiful! I can't wait to spin it.


----------



## Kasota

I have no clue why she just wanted Baby Jesus. Maybe he is missing from her set...

Here is another thing I learned. I know many women love "sets" of things. At my craft fair they love to have three matching or themed pots with different herbs. They will sell way better as a set. 

I did not know the same thing worked for men and their nuts and bolts and fasteners. My brother works at a recycling center. Someone brought in a huge box of matching jars - the wide mouthed jar that marshmallow creme comes in. So I had (over many decades) collected a 1/2 box of this nail or a little bag of that left over from a project. Like what any farm would have. I divided them up in the little jars and the men loved them. They would talk to each other and ask, "How many are you getting?" "I'm getting at least 6, maybe more." I had dozens and dozens of these jars. They were scooping them up like crazy. They looked so happy. 

Men also love bags of good quality rags. I had TONS of old towels, wash cloths, etc. I made up "rag bags." Men scooped them up. "These will be great! Now my wife won't yell at me for ruining the good wash cloths and towels!" "Hey, don't buy them all...leave some for the me!" Another man would show up and guys already there would recognize him. "Hey, Jim! She's got RAGS! Really nice ones over there...." Who knew than men would be so happy to find good rags?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good night at the farmers market this evening.
It seems like I usually come home with more zucchini, cucumbers and banana peppers than I take, tonight sold out, except for cucumbers, which I gave another vendor my last 4.
Sold out of bell peppers, tomatoes, green beans, and pumpkins.
Brought home 4 or 5 gourds and about a dozen jalepenos.


----------



## Kasota

You brought home jalepenos? Oh, please do be careful!  Congrats on a good sale at the market! 

I peeked out in my garden after supper and I have a bunch of squash! I had some plants that I didn't think were going to do anything and lo and behold I have all sorts of squash! It's been such an odd year for gardening and out cold wet slow spring but me so far behind I didn't count on getting much at all. I'm pleasantly surprised!  

It has been a great year for cabbage, lettuce, cauliflower, cabbage, peas and beans.


----------



## Woodpecker

Mom passed out last night and DB and I took her to the hospital. She is due for tons of testing today but God willing can come home. No clue on what happened either.


----------



## Kasota

Oh, no. (((((((WP))))))))) I am so sorry! Keep us posted on how she is doing!


----------



## hercsmama

(WP), please let us know how she's doing!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Oh, WP, I'm so sorry! Yes, please keep us posted on how she's doing.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Thanks to hercsmama, here's my project today:















I don't have any lingerie bags, so I used an old lace curtain panel. It allowed me to lift the alpaca out of the soak and transfer it to rinse water as well as to towels for getting most of the water out. It's now a great surface for drying the fiber on my patio table. The temperature is supposed to reach 90+ degrees today, so I'm hoping it will dry quickly.

Have I mentioned how gorgeous this fiber is?!


----------



## hercsmama

BC, I'm so glad you like it!
As I recall, that bag is from a gentleman by the name of Galihad, it is a 2 rating with a 24 micron count....I think. I'll have to check on that..:happy2:
I just love Suri Alpaca!
I just checked, he has an 18 micron...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I got my Alpaca too! Actually, it showed up Thursday. 

It's so soft. I need to borrow a drum carder from my mom and wash it and get to busy!


----------



## featherbottoms

Woodpecker, I hope your mom is ok soon. And I hope you are doing better this week.

SvenskaFlicka, you make some amazing dresses. You are one talented lady.

WIHH, congrats on the newest addition. He will be much loved.

I had my semi annual clinical trial checkup yesterday in Albuquerque. We left about 530 am and didn't get back home until 10 last night. It was a very long day but everything looked pretty good. I go back in Feb for one more big checkup with the scans and xrays. If everything is still good I'll start a yearly schedule of just checkups. Feb will be my 5 year mark so I am going to stay optomistic that everything will continue to be fine.

Everyone seems to be so busy! I feel like a bump on a log . I have 4 or 5 plastic totes with Alpaca fleeces that either need washing or are cleaned and need to go to the next step. Plus one whole tote with top and roving that are ready for spinning. And I really don't know how to do any of it yet. I am thinking about selling some of the Alpaca simply because I won't ever have time to mess with it all. I have enough yarn to weave a lot of shawls and wraps and scarves and I just don't know where really learning to spin will fit in at.


----------



## MDKatie

That alpaca is gorgeous! I can't wait to see the finished yarn or project!


Kasota, that is so cute about how those men go crazy for your jars of nuts/bolts/etc. And the rags! LOL. I bet my DH would love that too. That lady with the baby Jesus...how rude! You really have to wonder about people sometimes...

WP, I'm sorry to hear your mom passed out. I hope they can find the reason!

Our fair is over! Today is the last day, but friends of ours are feeding the rabbits so we don't have to go. DSS sold his rabbits at the livestock auction last night. 6 days of a fair is too many! We have to go back tomorrow to get our building entries and pick up the rabbits. 

We cleaned out our pantry this morning because we were over run with those dadgum pantry moths!! We cleaned out everything, threw away anything opened that had any signs of moths, and sealed up anything else that wasn't already sealed. I found a bag of oatmeal that was just twist-tied shut, and I think that was the main culprit!! Hopefully now we won't have any more issues.


----------



## featherbottoms

MDKatie, we had those pantry moths when we lived in GA. Ruined a bunch of long term storage items. I bought some of those mylar bags after than and put larger quantities in those. I have yet to see a pantry moth here in NM.

Hope Kasota is having a good sale today. She's gonna be worn out.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

MDKatie said:


> That alpaca is gorgeous! I can't wait to see the finished yarn or project!
> 
> 
> Kasota, that is so cute about how those men go crazy for your jars of nuts/bolts/etc. And the rags! LOL. I bet my DH would love that too. That lady with the baby Jesus...how rude! You really have to wonder about people sometimes...
> 
> WP, I'm sorry to hear your mom passed out. I hope they can find the reason!
> 
> Our fair is over! Today is the last day, but friends of ours are feeding the rabbits so we don't have to go. DSS sold his rabbits at the livestock auction last night. 6 days of a fair is too many! We have to go back tomorrow to get our building entries and pick up the rabbits.
> 
> We cleaned out our pantry this morning because we were over run with those dadgum pantry moths!! We cleaned out everything, threw away anything opened that had any signs of moths, and sealed up anything else that wasn't already sealed. I found a bag of oatmeal that was just twist-tied shut, and I think that was the main culprit!! Hopefully now we won't have any more issues.



Ugh. I HATE pantry moths! I have never yet had an infestation of my own, but I keep everything that I can well-sealed. Someone needs to make pantry bins that seal well somewhere in size between a 2-quart sterilite container and a 5-gallon bucket! 

Today my littlest brother is coming over to make cookies with my hubby and me. Who knows what other shenanigans we will get up to!


----------



## Woodpecker

Thankfully mom got discharged at noon. They kept her overnight to observe her but found nothing wrong. She did have a really hard PT session yesterday and was really dehydrated so maybe that was it. Thank you all for your concern!


----------



## Kasota

WP, dehydration will certainly do that to elders! I have to watch that with my own mom. She will get all dizzy because she didn't drink enough water. Since she is a little more forgetful these days I have two tiny dipping sauce "bowls" that I put popcorn kernels in. They are tiny and don't take up much space on the kitchen sink. Every time she has a glass of water she moves a kernel over. That way she knows if she drank enough water. Plus, the little bowls are a reminder to her. It has really helped! 

Featherbottoms that is great news about the checkup! Whooo hoooo!!!! My mom is now 8 years free and clear. I know what a relief it is to get that clear/clean check up!  

Today's sale was not as good as yesterday. It rained. And rained. And then it rained some more. Still, I was able to sell a few of the bigger items like my bike and the kerosene heater and some tools and dog carrier...plus a slew of smalls...and most of the grab bags of nuts and bolts are gone. I do have one goodly size box left of electrical stuff that I had left over from building the barn. I used waterproof junction boxes, outlet boxes, etc so I have a bunch of those and I have about a dozen or so unopened bags of metal roofing screws also left over from building barns and lean-to's. I also still have the genny. I'm sure I can sell those things on Craig's list, though. 

Next weekend my sister and I are going to go through what's left and sort it out. Some things I think we will re-purpose for the November craft sale. Plants always go really well and I have some awesome pieces I could turn into planters. Some things we will bring to Savers or Good Will. I figure while we are there in the garage sorting through things we will put the Garage Sale sign out in front of her place and just see who wanders up. We'll probably sell a bunch more of the smalls that way and who knows maybe some of the Christmas stuff. 

All in all I think the sale was a rousing success! I still have a LOT of stuff left, though. Lots of dishes, serving pieces, Christmas items, etc.  I don't think people are yet in the Christmas frame of mind and I also think a lot of people were getting kids set up for school this weekend. In light of that and the rain - I am happy as a clam and I have a bunch of extra $ in my pocket. I am torn between using it for my shed project or buying something fibery with it like a drum carder with some of the money. Did I just say that?


----------



## kandmcockrell

Got a question for you. I have a skein of 100% bamboo fingerling weight yarn that I would like to make a shawl out of. Do you think the following patter would work? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/glam-shells

I really want something very lacy and would like your expert opinions.


----------



## hercsmama

Cute pattern!
The problem you will run into, using 100% Bamboo, is it won't hold it's blocking, and for that shawl to work, it is going to require serious blocking.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-love-wrap
I did this one, in a Cashmere/silk. It really doesn't require the fierce blocking to show the pattern, like the one you posted does.
It might work out better for you. Not to mention, it's an insanely easy pattern.
Go down to a 5 or 6 needle, and double the cast on. It should work out fine for you that way..


----------



## hercsmama

Ever have one of those nights where it is almost a relief to finally be able to just get up?:hohum:
Ugh.
All I did was toss and turn, wake up, roll over, and do it all again. Hate that.
Just too much on my mind, and I could not turn it off.
Ah well, it's supposed to be really hot today, humidity is way up again, so maybe I can justify staying inside this afternoon and catch a nap.

A friend of dh's came over yesterday,a nd they got number one of two calving sheds moved over here from a neighbors about 5 miles away, they'll grab the other one this morning. These are freebies, and I couldn't be happier to get them!:goodjob: they are only about 6 ft. tall, and the front openings are only 4 1/2 feet high, so perfect for the Sheep to spend the winter in. Should hold in heat really well for them.
They also brought me over a half round sort of mini Quonset, so I can stack all the bedding straw in that to keep it dry.
Things are starting to look like a sheep farm around here, LOL!:cowboy:
I do need to get out into the gardens this morning, and pick tomatoes. Trying to decide if a ketchup making session, or a sauce making session is first...I'm thinking ketchup..
As to fiber stuff, I managed to finish all the hats for the guys, love the pattern I used, and have got mine on needles now..
Off for some coffee..take care all!


----------



## IowaLez

Hi My friends,

Just quickly coming on the forum to let you all know that I am done with the fence sitting, and I am done for good with Stan. I am done, my decision is final. I am moving on with my future life, he is part of my past.

The lies and deceit are layers and layers deeper than I knew, and they keep morphing into yet more lies. If he actually loved me, things wouldn't be this way. I am done waiting for him to make the decision to come back to me. He won't, ever. I now know that. I will never again beg or plead to be loved by him. I told him, in a vulnerable moment, I wanted and needed my "husband" back, and he said, "well, that's a pretty broad term".

%^^&@)#!!!!! Is what I say to that now.

I am safe, I'm okay. I hope things stay that way.

I am sorry I can't read all the posts you all have made up until now, and respond to them. Know that I care about all of you on here, my friends and fellow fiber lovers. You have all been so kind and patient wit me as I went thru the stupid things of going back for more carp time after time while saying I was leaving.

Well, I really am now. Really. I'm done. Freedom and a new life are ahead of me now. I am scared, and feeling anxious, but I will be okay.

Luv U Guys!


----------



## kandmcockrell

Hercsmama, do you mean cast on twice the stitches?
And thanks for the input!


----------



## hercsmama

((LEZ))



kandmcockrell said:


> Hercsmama, do you mean cast on twice the stitches?
> And thanks for the input!


Yeppers!
As you have fingering weight, and the pattern I posted calls for worsted, a few adjustments are in order.:thumb:


----------



## Woodpecker

Hugs and prayers for you Lez.

Hercsmama we need pics of your place!


----------



## Miz Mary

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Ugh. I HATE pantry moths! I have never yet had an infestation of my own, but I keep everything that I can well-sealed. Someone needs to make pantry bins that seal well somewhere in size between a 2-quart sterilite container and a 5-gallon bucket!
> 
> Today my littlest brother is coming over to make cookies with my hubby and me. Who knows what other shenanigans we will get up to!


PANTRY MOTHS are horrible !!! I have been battling them all this year !! They can even get into sealed plastic containers !!! Magic little buggars !! I may get ahead of them this year !


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

hercsmama- you share the bestest patterns! Thank you :kiss:. 

Love the simplicity of that summer wrap. I think I will double the number of cast on stitches to make it wider, slip every edge stitch and make this for my sister.


----------



## kandmcockrell

Thanks Hercsmama!


----------



## Kasota

Debi, I love that shawl! I have a bunch of cashmere/silk that I could use. And I love "insanely easy." :kiss: I will have to caste on twice the number, too, since my yarn is fingering weight. I hope you get a better night's sleep tonight. Sounds like your place is really shaping up! Of course... we need pictures! 

Lez, I surely do wish you the best. Keeping you in prayers!

I am still all worn out from the garage sale. Spent the day sorting through several bins of old paperwork. 99.9% needs to be shredded. Old tax papers, bank statements, records from when I had my retail store. So I sat on my backside and shredded and shredded. I am no where near done, but I made a start. I WAS planning on knitting all day, but I am going to do some re-arranging now that I have a wee bit more space here and there and in order to make it all happen those bins I dragged home from the storage locker need gone through and emptied. I have some heavy duty plastic storage drawers on order that I can use in the basement for non-fibery things. Then I'm going to re-vamp my sewing area and free up a big table I have for fibery things.  I think I have a plan!!!!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Kas,
What manner of a store did you have?


----------



## Kasota

DBA, I had a pet shop in a bedroom community west of Mpls. The town was so cute. Reminded me of Mayberry RFD....shops with huge display windows and striped green canopies...lots of people walking and visiting. It was 1/2 block off of a rather large lake and the community was really affluent, which made for nice sales. I did everything from saltwater fish, freshwater, exotic birds to terrariums and of course supplies for pretty much anything/everything. Bunnies and an occasional kitten. No puppies. All my birds and exotics were domestically bred. I set up whole ecosystems, complete with live plants and running water for things like chameleons. I had odd duck things like hedgehogs and sugar gliders. It was a lot of work but was really fun. I sold it when I bought my farm.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Well I'm half set up for the county fair. I got all the big stuff except the sheep in today and the rest goes in tomorrow. :run: I am not ready for this to be happening, this year is going by too fast. It took over 2 hours to enter my spinning and fleeces, find my pens and tack room, dump my tack in the sheep barn, and wait for my wrist band to get in and out. The fair in their awesome (sarcastic) wisdom decided a few years back that all livestock exhibitors need a wrist band instead of a season pass. Sure you can't loose it but there have been so many problems of large livestock catching the bands and ripping them, then the office demands that you prove what happened........ At least they made them more flimsy. The first year they were really tough plastic and a horse kid got it caught and was drug before someone got a hold of the horse and unhooked him. Now they break, but not before leaving a nice ring on your arm. 

I love shredding. I spread all the junk mail especially the credit card apps that I really DONT want. It is amusing to use the shreaddies as hen house litter, and see the hens add their comment to the companies who won't stop mailing me offers. I get around 4 a week all year long......

A pet store sounds like a lot of fun. What was your favorite animal?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning everyone. 
Weather forecast shows hot and muggy all week, with a chance of thunderstorms almost every day this week, yay...
Plan on canning tomato juice and/or sauce pretty much all week, or until I run out of tomatoes.
What are everyone else's plans this week?


----------



## Kasota

Good morning, everyone! 

It is dark and wet and gloomy. For sure feels like Autumn this morning. 

LAC, I'm looking forward to pictures and stories from the fair. My favorite animal at the store was our store mascot, a big Umbrella Cockatoo I rescued from someone who was keeping her in a dark warehouse in a cage so small she couldn't even spread her wings. She was awesome and would do tricks and do shows for the people in the store. Once she had space and lots of training and interaction we discovered she was quite a ham and loved crowds and people and putting on shows.


----------



## MDKatie

LAC, have fun and good luck at the fair! Our fair just ended, and I'm so relieved. It's probably tied for the most fun and most stressful week of the summer. Post pics if you can. We love pics! 

Dixie Bee, good luck with your canning! I have not canned one single thing this year at all...I've been so busy. I miss seeing those gorgeous jars full of food though. I'm thinking about buying peppers and making some hot sauce and some candied hot peppers...if I can fit it in! I'll remember your advice and wear gloves!

One week until school starts! We still haven't gotten school supplies. I think that's on our to-do list for tonight!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Today my kids start their second week of school. Part of me is happy to have a little peace and quiet, but sometimes it seems too quiet, if that's possible, and I do really miss them helping me with the household chores, gardens, and animals.

Oh, and canning, thank you. Due to the slow tomatoes development this year, I am way behind. Only have about a dozen quarts of tomato sauce done, need about 4 dozen more. I haven't even started my salsa (need 36-48 pints), or canned roasted tomatoes, need about 24-30 half pints.


----------



## Vahomesteaders

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Today my kids start their second week of school. Part of me is happy to have a little peace and quiet, but sometimes it seems too quiet, if that's possible, and I do really miss them helping me with the household chores, gardens, and animals.
> 
> Oh, and canning, thank you. Due to the slow tomatoes development this year, I am way behind. Only have about a dozen quarts of tomato sauce done, need about 4 dozen more. I haven't even started my salsa (need 36-48 pints), or canned roasted tomatoes, need about 24-30 half pints.


That's the nice thing about homeschooling. We do school until about 10 or 11 then it's back to farm work. The kids love it. I couldn't imagine not having them around the farm all day anymore. We are canning mators and pickles today. Just finished up some carrots and green beans. Still lots to do. Potatoes are ready so that's the next canning venture.


----------



## Marchwind

Protect your wool! This may help you in your battle. There is also a free download booklet.
http://www.noordinaryhomestead.com/overcoming-a-pantry-moth-plague/. They don't just eat food, they will get into and eat your wool.


----------



## MDKatie

Marchwind said:


> Protect your wool! This may help you in your battle. There is also a free download booklet.
> http://www.noordinaryhomestead.com/overcoming-a-pantry-moth-plague/. They don't just eat food, they will get into and eat your wool.


:hair:hair:hair Holy crap, my stash needs some work! I need to get bags for everything. I hope bags are enough to stop them. I may do bags, then plastic totes. Maybe I'll put some of those sticky traps in the totes, too. I just bought some of the pheromone sticky traps on Amazon, and they should be here soon!


----------



## Taylor R.

I've been super lazy with the canning this year. My step-dad has really gotten into canning this year and I keep taking him jars and tomatoes and he's been doing a lot of it for me :ashamed:

It's our first full week of school, too. I don't really know what to do with myself at this point.

I got lots of fibery stuff done yesterday. I started a new pair of socks, plied two bobbins of my Stormy Seas singles, and washed some of my Shetland fleece. I LOVE getting a whole day to do my thing on the weekends. It doesn't happen very often as I work so much on my husband's days off.


----------



## hercsmama

Morning all!
I'm late this morning as son #2 (my 23 yo) invited me to Breakfast this morning!:happy2:
I haven't seen him in almost a month, and he just lives 30 miles away, he even paid, which was so nice. The boy is growing up into a wonderful man.:happy2:
Josh is my "Gentle Giant", at 6'5" and 300 pounds, he is truly the kindest soul I have ever met, just adore that boy. I just wish he'd meet a nice girl, he's that poor guy that all the girls just love, because he's so sweet, but none want to date, because they are all too stupid for words and are still going for the Bad Boy's. Ah well, some day a girl who actually deserves him will come along.:bored:
He just started his second year of college, he's going for a degree in Ancient History, and minoring in English.
He really wants to be a writer, but is going to get a teaching credential so he can teach High School History, and actually earn a paycheck while he writes.
My agenda for the day is pretty much what it has been, picking tomatoes and watermelons. Then a canning session, with breaks in between to go out and hose down the 'Paca boys.
Going to be Hot, Hot,Hot all week here, so extra hosing time is n order for them.
Hopefully I'll have a bit of fiber time in there somewhere too!


----------



## Kasota

Hello, all! 

Good info on the pantry moths! Thankfully, I haven't seen any around here. I have all my fleece in those extra gigantic zip lock bags. My mom cannot tolerate even a speck in her cupboards so she is regularly cleaning. Knock on wood - no moths here. I feel a little paranoid about them after reading that article, though. 

I picked a few things from the garden and took time to snap a couple pictures of some late blooming lilies and the ornamental cabbages and the pinks on the deck. My peppers have all been deformed this year but they taste good! It's just been so cold and damp.


----------



## Kasota

Debi, I'm glad you had a chance to have breakfast with your son! I have a nephew in the same boat. Nicest kid you would ever want to meet but the girls haven't noticed him yet. Yet.  

Taylor, sounds like you have been as busy as a bee! Glad you got some fiber time! 

DBA, I'll bet you will be glad for the weekend to come around so that you have your chickens all back in the roost! Hopefully they can help you get some of that canning done! 

Vahomesteader, that is so awesome that you can homeschool! I would not have had the patience and endurance for it. I sure admire those who do! 

LAC and MDKatie - I'm looking forward to pictures of the fairs!


----------



## lambs.are.cute

I'll get some tomorrow. I got them in safely which was doing good today. They are not happy but they are safe. It was a cool 98 for setting up the pen :run:. Thankfully it is scheduled to be cooler for the rest of the week. I do know my shawl won best of show.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning folks.
Another warm, wet, and humid day here.
I have about 35# of tomatoes set to go through the juicer, but also have a sick child, and he seems bad enough he may need to go to the docs office. So, I don't know what I will get accomplished today.


----------



## Kasota

DBA, sure hope your little one feels better soon! 

I could have slept until noon...but I am up crackalackin' and ready for a new day. I think. Maybe. After a cup of coffee....


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

YEE HAW! I have the day off!!!! The boss is on vacation and we are running a skeleton crew at work until Monday, so I get an impromptu day off to play! :dance:

It is gonna be a humid one out there but not too hot- only in the low 80ÂºFs if that. I do plan on getting out to do a little work in the garden- hopefully, there will be hot peppers and raspberries and a few tomatoes and okra to bring in. 

After that, I plan do enjoy my day with knitting and spinning.


----------



## hercsmama

Dixie, I hope your son feels better soon.
Kas, those veggies look awesome!!
LAc, Woohoo!:rock: for the win!!:banana:

WIHH. yea for an extra day off, gotta love it when that happens.:grin:

Well, off and running already today, I ad a Dr. appt. yesterday morning, after Breakfast with my son, and the Dr. raised the amount I can lift to 40 pounds, 50 if I don't feel any twinges. So we'll see what happens, as I have another 100 bales of straw that needs stacking. they are really light, so I think I will be able to get it all done in one shot, if not, I'll do some today, and some tomorrow.
Also need to run to 
Broken Bow this morning. I loaned my fixture books to a customer, and I need to get them back for another. The woman I loaned them to was supposed to get them back to me last Tuesday, she's kind of a nut, so I let it go. But now I really need them back, why can't people just do what they say they will, when they say they will do it? Whatever.
I am printing out our route for the Minnesota trip this afternoon, we are having to push it back to the second week of September, due to dh's work schedule..I'll post an exact date by Friday.
Off start stacking!:rock:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Debi, watch yourself doing the straw. I went two days with no back pains at all, but, yesterday decided to spend the afternoon in the garden, bent over. Even wearing the back brace as a precaution, I still ended up in a lot of pain last night.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

loved the pics, Kasota- those brightened this gray gray morning!


----------



## Taylor R.

It's amazing how quick this house can get away from me. Today is laundry day...and boy is there a lot of laundry. My dryer broke again and it took a bit to figure out what was wrong with it and then get the part needed. By the time two weeks had gone by, I had laundry baskets stacked in every room of the house. Still haven't caught up yet. I can't wait until we move to a town where we can have a clothes line.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

I forgot to get photos of my sheep but I do have photos of the fiber arts section. None of the people demonstrating since I don't want to post without permission and forgot to ask. We have multiple spinners and several weavers and some knitters. 

First up the big prizes


And my shawl which won best of class


And running left to right here is the display. It is on a corner.



photobucket.com/user/sheepgirl21/media/imagejpg5_zps81393a09.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## lambs.are.cute

And then the group projects. It is a place setting made of fiber, etc all grouped together by color. There is a yellow, green, and teal place setting on display.


----------



## Marchwind

Congratulations on the award for your shawl, it's beautiful. That is a very impressive display. Was this at a fiber event or at a state or county fair?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning all!


----------



## Kasota

GM, all! 

LAC, your shawl is just so beautiful! I can only imagine the hours of work that went into it! 

My big meeting got cancelled for today! Yay! I might actually get out of work on time and be able to come home and knit. I made a mistake on my shawl but I have a lifeline just a couple rows back so it shouldn't be too bad to fix. I forget who told me about those life lines, but I surely am grateful!!!


----------



## hercsmama

Morning!
Had a power outage last night, sometime after 2, have no idea why. But it's back on now so all is well.
I managed to get about half the straw moved yesterday, I'm going to leave the rest until tomorrow, as I need to go run errands this morning, and it is going to be pushing 100 by noonish.
Ya'll have a Blessed day!:icecream:


----------



## MDKatie

Morning everyone! Great pics, LAC! That's nice you have a decent sized fiber arts section. We don't have very much at our fair, unfortunately. 

I found out that my needle felting class is a go! It'll be in March, so I've got lots of time to prepare. I'm going to start planning what I think I should teach. I'm trying to decide between felting a sculpture or a picture, and I think I'd rather do a picture. Now I just need to decide if I want to have everyone do the same scene, or different ones. Doing different ones may make it hard to plan for, as far as finding colors of wool and such. I'd like to provide kits for everyone, with needles, pads, and fiber.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

fabulous fair entries and displays! We have no plans to go to the State Fair this year, but when we have, we always spent lots of time admiring the fiber entries.

I enjoyed my "day off in the middle of the week" yesterday and managed to really get a grip on the basement.  I now have a plan for storing my fleeces a little more orderly and hopefully I will be getting that little project knocked out very soon. 

What kind of clear storage containers are y'all using?


----------



## Kasota

WIHH, you can just say you have a plan and then not say what it is!! What are you going to do? Just how many fleeces do you have? Are you re-organizing the yarn and the library, too?


----------



## MDKatie

I only have a few storage containers at the moment. Most of my yarn is in ziploc and trash bags. I'd LOVE to get enough ziplock bags for all of it...but it's going to be pricey.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Note to y'all
I have been visiting the FA section for a short while now, but never was very active until the first time I opened one of the FAC threads. I read a little, few days later read some more.
A week or so later I posted for the first time.
Since then I have noticed the FA section of HT is so much different from the rest of the site.
You folks seem more like a group of friends getting together to chat, whereas the rest of the site is mostly very, I don't know, almost stand offish.
Y'all are a real class act!




So, why d'ya let me hang around? Lol.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Long day at the fair. It did cool off and only got up to 96. Showed the girls today. I was glad hat she actually knew something about fleece. 

This is the sheep half of the barn. 


And Mimi. She won grand Romney ewe. 

And my sister and her waiting to show


Blue bell who is sure that she's going to starve because I let her feeder run out the other day for an hour. She hasn't stopped nibbling since. Oh and children are the spawn of evil out to kill her slowly.


And sweet pea as far away as I can get. She WANTS OUT!!! We got for a lot of "walks" which ends up with me trying to keep up with her while she runs pell mell around the barn for a few laps. Then we walk for another hour and maybe at that time we can go back into the barn for a short rest. 


And them with their blankets off. 



This is a former county fair. Well if you want to be specific since half our population lives over the county line it is a former two county fair. But the two county commissioners and the fair board started arguing with everybody and came the great split. Now it's the same fair but with out the word county on the sign. What is the difference between a county fair and a not?


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Also I have a question for you all. Mimi got grand because of her fleece uniformity and her conformation. The conformation I see but her fleece is not as soft and doesn't have the best lock structure. The second ewe has very fine and soft fleece with beautiful crimp and lock structure but she looses that on about 2/8 of her, mainly what would be skirted anyways, I'd just have skirt a bit larger area on one hind leg. She doesn't have the conformation either but is just a little off. 

As a hand spinner which one would you prefer? They both have different faults and neither is major problems hands pinning wise just different. Today just got me thinking.


----------



## Kasota

DBA, I surely do know what you mean about the Fiber Forum! I think we truly are a different sort here! And you know what? You fit right in. We are all ever so glad that you are here!!  

LAC, great pictures! Congrats on Grand Ewe! Woooot! 

From a genetic standpoint, uniformity of fleece is harder to obtain than some other traits. That is one of the reasons it can rank h igh when judging that breed of sheep. 

When I taught population genetics at the ag university one of the things my students had to learn to do was to figure out how long it would take (breeding cycles) to get from point A to point B with their breeding/farm program. My students would make up a mathematical formula that included frequency of a gene in a population, heritability of the gene for each trait (which would be things like birth weight, feed conversion, ease of lambing, fleece quality, etc.) You "weight" each trait according to the importance you place on it in your breeding program. Plug in all the numbers of the forumula and at the end you have a number. The numbers help you decide who to keep and who to cull. When you can increase the frequency of a gene in a population (or a constellation of genes that give you what you want) that is when you start making real progress. 

So for an individual fleece, I might prefer a smaller piece of fleece that was of higher quality because I am just going to be working with that one fleece. But from a breeding program standpoint, I would have a high weight on uniformity AND fleece quality...basically taking the best of the uniform ewes and breeding them perhaps to ram that had a uniform fleece but also a finer fleece. The ram being 1/2 the flock, you would be able to increase the quality of the wool and keep (hopefully) the uniformity going. 

I hope that helps make sense of why that particular judge placed a higher value on uniformity. He or she may have been thinking in terms of a larger breeding program.


----------



## Taylor R.

DBA, we like you and we're glad you decided to hang around!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Thank you ladies.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

Ah that explains it. I just don't like this ewe for other reasons and I guess it biases me more than I thought. She looks like a ram, she's so thick boned and her face is rather masculine AND the biggest problem is she has hair/wool everywhere except her eyeballs and hooves. Her legs get twice as thick by shearing time and they must be shorn or they will get worse and shearing them dulls my blades so badly. It's pretty nerve wracking for me to shear them since she kicks like a mule constantly. She even has wooly armpits.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning folks.
Raining again today here.
Planned on getting some work done in the garden today, but now, who knows.
I do have a lot of tomatoes already picked that need to become tomato sauce.

What is on the agenda for everyone else today?


----------



## Marchwind

DBA you are too sweet . Good morning by the way! This is a very wonderful warm group of people here. I no longer visit other forums on HT, used to all the time. My goal here is to be as inclusive and friendly as possible. IMO there is no need for petty arguments, sure we have had a few but I don't stifle conversation. I don't delete posts (admin may), but I feel we all have our right to speak and share. How else are we supposed to learn. To be honest though, there are a few things, very few, that I really strongly discourage, those are talk of butchering animals in a way that is mean or disrespectful. For example; being mad at a sheep and talk of just what and how you will send them off to freezer camp. We all know that culling is part of animal husbandry but it hat sort of talk doesn't belong here on the fiber forum, that's what the sheep forum is for. I also discourage any openly religious talk, not the, please say a prayer for.... Or, praise The Lord.... But proselytizing and preaching isn't welcome here either. Not everyone here is religious, nor are they all Christian. It's all part of the all inclusive thing I guess. But I do welcome open conversations about opposing views, for the most part. Sorry got off on a babble there :facepalm: but yea, we are a great bunch of people and we like you. I just hope your DW doesn't mind you hanging with a bunch of women 

LAC your sheep are so beautiful! Congratulations on the best ewe prize! Speaking from a hand spinners pov confirmation down much matter to me, I want the fleece. As I've said before Romney is my favorite fleece to spin but it isn't always soft. I think you have the best of both with your girls.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Marchwind said:


> I just hope your DW doesn't mind you hanging with a bunch of women


What makes you think she knows where I sneak off to and with whom???
LOL!
Yeah, she's good. For the most part, this forum is about 95% of the "socializing" I do.


----------



## Kasota

> She even has wooly armpits.


 Sounds like my BF :hysterical:

Marchwind, we probably don't tell you often enough but you sure do a wonderful job here on the Fiber Forum. I appreciate all that you do!! 

What will I do today? Oh, hi ho hi ho it's off to work I go. Yesterday I had to let someone go. It will leave the team unsettled so I will be reassuring people and that will take much of my day. When I get home, though, I am hoping to find some knitting time. I so want to get that shawl done so that I can start on some hat/scarf sets for the November craft fair! I need to get crackalackin!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

DBA, this is pretty special group. Marchwind does a stellar job of allowing us all to contribute and share despite our diverse backgrounds and beliefs. 

I am so grateful to have actually MET (in real life) several of the folks that post here - Kasota, Marchwind, BlueBerryChick, Mrs. Jo, Lathermaker, Iowa Lez, GeoPrincess55, ***(who am I missing?!?!?) and I aspire to meet many many more. 

LAC - your sheepies are adorable. Thanks for posting the pics!

Work today - it's windy, stormy and raining (all my tomatoes on the vine are gonna explode) and after work, some knitting!

*:doh: *

*****ETA: SVENSKAFLICKA!!!!!!! and Mr. SVENSKAFLICKA aka Philip!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

You're missing me! Lol
This is the nicest Internet forum I've ever been a part of. 
Oh, and good morning from Alabama! This is literally the furthest south I have ever been in my life. Until yesterday, I had never been south of the Mason-Dixon. So yeah. .. We're hoping to arrive in Jacksonville around 3:30. Here's hoping!


----------



## BlueberryChick

SvenskaFlicka said:


> You're missing me! Lol
> This is the nicest Internet forum I've ever been a part of.
> Oh, and good morning from Alabama! This is literally the furthest south I have ever been in my life. Until yesterday, I had never been south of the Mason-Dixon. So yeah. .. We're hoping to arrive in Jacksonville around 3:30. Here's hoping!


I've met Svenska, GeoPrincess, MrsJo, WIHH and Kasota, all lovely and brilliant people. (I think I might be missing someone, too.)

SvenskaFlicka, are you passing through my neck of the woods? I'm about halfway between Columbia, SC and Augusta, GA.

And welcome to the south!


----------



## Taylor R.

I finally got out my hand cards yesterday and started working on my llama fleece..and I kind of suck at hand carding. It's spinnable, though, and I'll get better  Llama is HARD to get from one card to the other, it's so fine and slippery.

I think I somehow got nominated to do a historical spinning demo next month. I'm still scratching my head about how it happened, but I guess I'll go for it. The folks from our local museum called and asked if I'd do it :huh: My wheel most definitely doesn't look like a historic wheel, so I don't know if I'll use it or just my drop spindles (which I'm way more comfortable demonstrating on as I've been using them a lot longer and I'll be far more likely to be able to answer any questions that arise about drop spindling than I will wheel spinning). Once I know for sure what they want from me, I'll be back to get advice!

Hubs has the whole week off work next week, so now I've got to figure out what we're going to do with all that time when neither of us have to go to work. I try to encourage him to save his vacation so that we could maybe actually..I don't know..go on a vacation, but he prefers to take it to get stuff done that needs doing. In the mean time, I've got to get the house cleaned in preparation for my 38 hr weekend at work. Part time my patoot!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Nope, BBC, we're scooting south of you. Gonna cut from Columbus to Tallahassee. 
Otherwise I might stop! Lol


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

can't believe I forgot you, Kelsey! :doh:

whatcha doin' down south!?!?!?!?


----------



## hercsmama

This is an awesome place alright!:grin:
Kelsey, are ya'll going to be home in time for the Fair this weekend?
Dh and I are heading over there Sunday around lunchtime, I can't wait to see your dress!
The usual stuff here today, going to be hot again, and tomorrow is supposed to be a scorcher. I always feel so bad for the animals out there. We have shade, and plenty of water, regular hosing down of the 'Paca boys, but it s just so oppressively hot.
I'm off to Kearney in a bit, need to go do some banking, and then I just might treat myself to a coffee drink at Caribou, they make this Turtle Mocha Cooler, Frappuccino thing, that is to die for..:grin:
Then home to spend my afternoon either knitting, or cleaning out the pantry..gee, that's a hard decision right there! LOL


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Well its break time again. Cut up two 5 gallon buckets of tomatoes. That's two buckets of the cleaned, cored, and cut tomatoes. Have about a third ran through the juicer and just put a pot of juice on the turkey fryer, out on my front porch.
Time for a cigar and glass of iced tea.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Tomato juice boiling on porch, jalepeno juice boiling on stove, just over 13 pounds of green beans picked, I need a break. Hottest day of the year here today, and what feels like 100% humidity.

My clothes are soaked, I am soaked, that's it, I turned AC down to 79*


----------



## hercsmama

You're better than me Dixie, I came in in the same condition, and turned mine down to 75*!! Holy Moly, it's a hot one out there.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I usually keep mine at 80*.
Right now my front porch is like a sauna. It's an enclosed porch, but just a storm door and storm Windows to the outside, everything opened up, but still feels like the Amazon out there.
Knowing my luck, if I moved the boiling pot outside completely, it would start raining again.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

DBA - where are you? It's 1:00 pm and we have just topped out at 69ÂºF. :grin:

I &#9829; Minnesota summertime! 

(we had our ac on for about 2 hours one muggy afternoon - lots of folks up here don't even bother to have ac)

We haven't even reached 90ÂºF all summer long.

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin...uery=46.731071,-93.958031&cm_ven=googleonebox


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Nope. Well go to the fair next weekend. We'll be driving back Monday and Tuesday. 
WIHH, we're going to the International Sons of Norway convention.  Because it makes sense for a bunch of northerners to visit Florida in summer!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

WIHH central Indiana. Today is the first day we have topped 90* this year. 90*, I can handle, its the humidity getting to me.


----------



## Taylor R.

We've had a very mild summer for NE KS this year, thankfully. There have been a few scorchers, but typically we get a few reasonable days in between 90+ days from mid June to mid September, so it's been a blessing. We even set a record low in July!!

We'll be attending a celebration of life for my great uncle this evening..in a tiny building with no AC and 100 people in it. Yikes!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Very mild this year for us as well, we usually stay in the 90s at least half of July and most of august.
We too have had some record lows this summer.
My dad told me yesterday that long range forecasts are calling for snow and below freezing temps in September this year.
I hope he heard wrong.
I found a site on the web that is calling for slightly warmer than normal weather all winter, and an old timer I know says it will be a mild winter because the hornets nests are lower in the trees....
I hope those hornets are right, i don't have near enough firewood if i am gonna have to start burning in september.


Oh, a pint and a half of hot sauce done, with no hot pepper oil incidents, and 7 quarts of tomato sauce in canner now, and what looks like 5 or 6 more quarts still in the pot.


----------



## Kasota

DBA, you sure have been working hard! Egads! Glad to hear you haven't had any more pepper incidents. 

Kelsey and Philip - hope you have a delightful trip! 

Everyone seems so very very busy! 

I'm glad tomorrow is Friday. My garden feels so "done." Except for the beans, peas and squash everything is doing a whole lot of nothing. My tater tops all turned yellow and it's time to dig 'em up. The onions and carrots I guess are still going. Driving home today I saw some leaves blow across the street. Winter is coming. It rained most of last week and it's been raining this week, too. UGH. Cold wet spring and I think a cold wet Autumn. 

I need a greenhouse.


----------



## Marchwind

I start to melt at 80*, especially if the humidity is high. These last couple of days we have reached 100% humidity  and it wasn't raining. How does that happen? This whole week is steamy and sticky. I haven't had to use my ac all summer and I love it. I'd much rather gave the windows open and fans on.

Safe travels SvenskaFlicka!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Y'all mind if I post some pics, completely non fiber related?
If too much, just say the word, I will delete them, no worries here.

This has been occupying my time between rain showers.

Peppers for farmers market tomorrow


Nice big thick walled bell



Somehow missed this cucumber the last couple of picks. Oh well, the chickens liked it



Tomato anyone?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Double post, sorry.


----------



## MDKatie

I love the pics! That's a ton of peppers and tomatoes! And that cuke is huge...a monster!


----------



## hercsmama

Dixie those are great pics!
But what I really want to see is that tat, is it a Calavera?
My next one is going to be a Calavera on my left forearm, something a bit girlie, maybe with a red polka dot bow, for my mom, she loved red polka dots....


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Hercs, I don't know who the original designer was. I found a pic on the internet, tweaked it a bit, made a couple changes, and went with it. This one took about (if I remember correctly) about an hour or so to do the linework, I think the shading and color work took about an hour and a half or so.
This was a tribute piece to my Grandad.
Sorry for pic quality, bad phone camera.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Yikes, that pic really stinks, let me try again tomorrow in daylight.


----------



## Kasota

Good morning, everyone, and happy Friday! 

It is pea soup fog here this morning. Gotta love Fridays, though, whatever the weather!


----------



## hercsmama

Dixie, that's great!:happy2:
Kas I agree, Friday is just the best day, isn't it?:nanner:
Today will be the hottest day this week, we are in the mid 70's right now, and looking to go over 100, with crazy high humidity. But if we all survive, it is supposed to start cooling down tomorrow, crossing my fingers for that!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning all.
Raining here again, surprise surprise.
Hoping to not get rained out at farmers market this afternoon.
Darn humidity and ragweed is making me miserable today.


----------



## 7thswan

Good morning. Dixie, I had to pick all of my peppers last night-this cool wet weather has them rotting right on the vine before they start to turn color. They are still tasty. So I'll be busy today, have baskets all over the kitchen with produce,and more to pick today.

I washed some alpaca, it is attempting to dry under a canopy. Crazy weather here.


----------



## Kris in MI

Foggy here this morning. This whole week has been humid and foggy/raining. And wouldn't you know it, my dryer is broken! Getting towels and jeans to dry out on the line has been requiring about 4 hours in a row of non-wet weather. Forget trying to dry anything in the house on the drying racks--too humid and not enough air flow.

I canned up most of a bushel of peaches yesterday--ran out of sugar and jars, so I'll have to make a run to the store this morning before I can finish processing the rest. Once those are done I have a refrigerator full of green beans to take care of (picked them Wed evening, but knew I had to get those peaches done first before tackling beans; I had just spent 8 hours on Sunday canning beans).

Meanwhile, since I finished a pair of socks this week I have cast on another pair--time to tackle the "Make For Christmas Gifts" list :happy2:


----------



## lexierowsell

DBA- we would like you to send a little of that rain on down here, k thx. 

I haven't participated in an FAC since March or April, and boy how things have changed! 

My DH, Steve, and I have a 50 acre organic diversified farm. I have 30ish sheep (some Rambo, some dairy EF x BFL), 3 dairy goats, 5 jersey cattle, 65 laying hens, work horses.... And about 2.5 acres of vegetables. 

Until this spring we were completely wholesale-based farm. We had a break up with a client, and re evaluated our purpose, changing our path by 180*. We are now a completely subscription, direct to consumer, CSA-type farm! What a blast we are having. 

Recently Steve was away in Georgia to lay his father to rest. A great man, had struggled through years of Alzheimer's, and is now at peace. Steve was gone for two weeks, and I managed the entire farm and CSA by myself. I can say confidently that it's too much for one person to do, but I did it, mostly. I had a well failure that didn't make much of an impression in the house, but, as it turns out, rendered our irrigation useless. So I was running the irrigation double because everything was dying... 

Anyway, Steve got home Wednesday pm, saw the gardens Thursday am, and amidst much self-blame, I cancelled our CSA until everything is replanted. 

I hope everyone is well, and everyone remembers, "everything is exactly how it's supposed to be."


----------



## Marchwind

Good Morning! DBA the whole point of the FAC is so we can post pictures and talk about our non-fiber life. Sadly there is a life beyond fibers . Beautiful veggies, good luck at the farmer's market.

Lexierowsell, sorry you have had such a bad run of things. Life is NOT convenient . Hopefully your subscribers will be understanding and your second go around of the gardens will be successful. Kudos to you for holding up and giving it your best shot.

Steamy here too. It isn't raining but it's so humid I think everything is just as wet. I need to do laundry but I won't be able to gang my laundry outside, it would never dry. I find it incredibly irritating to have to use the dryer to dry my clothes in the summer


----------



## hercsmama

Having a really crappy morning so far...
Suffice it to say, sometimes I just wish I was a perfect person, with a perfect life, and perfect kids.
But I'm not, and it's not, and they are not.


----------



## MDKatie

Sorry about your farm troubles, Lexie, and even sorrier about your FIL. It sounds like TON of work for one person to do, so don't be hard on yourself about anything! 


I'm just plugging along here. I'm waiting for my lye shipment so I can get back to soap making. I get irritated when it takes a company 5 days to even *ship* an order once I place it...then I have to wait the shipping time! I guess things happen and companies get busy. I'm just chomping at the bit to get back to soaping. I've got about 450+ bars curing, but I would feel so much more relaxed if I had at least another 300 made. 

I bought some stuff to make new soap curing shelves, so I'm hoping to get that installed this weekend!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Hang in there Debi, noone and nothing is perfect, not even me, believe it or not


----------



## Marchwind

:grouphug: (((((((((((((((((((Hercsmama)))))))))))))))))


----------



## MDKatie

hercsmama said:


> Having a really crappy morning so far...
> Suffice it to say, sometimes I just wish I was a perfect person, with a perfect life, and perfect kids.
> But I'm not, and it's not, and they are not.


Perfect is boring. :happy2:


----------



## hercsmama

MDKatie said:


> Perfect is boring. :happy2:


I could really use some boring right about now, lol.
Drama is highly over rated.


----------



## MDKatie

hercsmama said:


> I could really use some boring right about now, lol.
> Drama is highly over rated.


I'm sorry. I wish we could help you out some how! Can you find a little time during the day to just be alone and have some down time? Maybe a cup of coffee or tea and just sit and have quiet? 

And I agree with you, about needing some boring now and then!


----------



## hercsmama

Eh, it is what it is, and this too shall pass.
Nothing for anyone to do, but grow the heck up.
I'm going to go sit in the middle of my pasture with my Sheep, and just "BE", for a bit.
I'll get over it. Dh on the other hand, well it all may take him a bit longer...
Sorry to be so vague, I come here to vent, but tell ya'll nothing.

Suffice it to say, our oldest son, can be a challenge., and at 24, with a wife and a 2yo, he just needs to grow up. As of this morning, I am done enabling his bad behavior, and I may lose my Grandson, for a little while, because of it.


----------



## Miz Mary

Sorry folks are having hard times today .... maybe this weekend will be better !! 

FIL is going downhill ..... has to have help getting from his lift chair to the potty in front of him ..... home health nurse said yesterday she will talk to Dr and get him to ok a visit from hospice to see if he qualifies .....um .....duh .... 

Garden is loving its new spot ...raised beds , garden soil and full sun !!! Most tomatoes I've EVER grown !! Wish I planted more zucchini plants ... weird that 6 were not enough -- wonder if the ph is wrong for them .... 

Our deck stairs fell apart last week .... now us 2 musicians are playing carpenter ..hahaaaaa ..... just when we get this angle cutting figured out ---- we are now playing plumbers , as a water pipe under the house rotted out ... about 12 feet of digging, through the foundation ...and no kitchen sink use ..... 

I dont mind, I love DIY projects , especially when it's your own home your fixin up ! DH, he gets frustrated when he cant understand how to do something .... 

Today may rain a bit , sure can feel FALL in the air !! Crispy cool mornings , greenery growing back in ..... cooling off quicker in the evenings .... I just love this time of year !! 


TRY to have a blessed day y'all , "this too shall pass" , and " it could be worse " !!!


----------



## Taylor R.

Hugs, Debi. I hope he comes around.

lexie, sorry about the farm issues  I hope the re-planting goes well.

Mary, keeping FIL in my thoughts. 

I couldn't sleep last night, then slept through the alarm this morning that my husband set for me before he left for work (since I didn't get up when he did). Kids were late to school, my routine got all funky, and then I got stung by a dang wasp trying to power wash the back deck. I'll be having a nap after the benadryl I just took and hope the weakness and nausea that accompany my allergy subside..and hopefully it doesn't swell too much more. I'm typing one handed right now because, though I was stung on the forearm, my whole hand is swollen. I have to work tomorrow and I need both hands!!!!

Sounds like we've got some bad juju in the FA forum today!


----------



## 7thswan

Ya sorry about the troubles. I guess I better go see if a full moon is comeing. Dh was crabby last night, poor guy is a Union rep.has to listen to all the full grown men whine. I tell him they sound like a bunch of beauty shop women. Sometimes he comes home wanten to be Mr. Drill Seargent arround here. Ya all know I ain't takeing that nonsense, the farm is MY Job.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Well, no farmers market today. Our local one is only fridays on the courthouse lawn. Supposed to ne from 4-7pm, but we are usually set up and selling by 3:00.
It just quit raining within the last 20 minutes or so, and judging by the weather radar, it will ne raining again by 4:30-5:00. I don't have a tent, just a couple tables.
Now I have to figure out what to do with everything I picked yesterday, guess it means more canning and freezing. Wife bought a few bunches of cilantro yesterday at the grocery, so I might need to make a batch of salsa.


----------



## Taylor R.

I have an entire bed dedicated to cilantro, DBA. My husband is a salsa addict and I use it all the time when cooking, so I gave in and turned the bed to one side of the front porch into the cilantro bed. I had an argument with the code inspector this summer because he thought I had 'weeds taller than 1 ft'. :lonergr:<<I'm obviously an outlaw.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I wish I could grow it, every time I try, it ends in miserable failure, same with dill, anise, basil, oregano, and sage.


----------



## MDKatie

I can't grow cilantro either. I buy a gorgeous plant, and then within 2 weeks of planting it wants to bolt and die. Same with dill. I even pinch them back, and they still die. I've tried more sun, less sun, more water, less water, etc. Darn it!


----------



## Taylor R.

Crazy..I haven't had issues with any of those. Cucumbers (that are supposed to be stupid easy, of course) are my gardening kryptonite.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Well, it quit raining, so I ended up packing up the truck and went to the market, big waste of time.
Sold maybe $35 worth.
Oh well, that's 3 bags of pig feed.

How is everyone else this evening?


----------



## Lythrum

I got really surprised by my cilantro last year. I had planted it in the spring and it shot up and started flowering. I got tired of pinching it back and it finally died back mid-summer. I was wandering out in the garden about November, looked over and saw that the cilantro was growing again. It stayed growing all winter, even through some pretty heavy frosts and cold weather. So it actually did better for me here in the fall/winter than it did in the summer.


----------



## Kasota

Sure sounds like folks have had a rough day of things. :grouphug:

Debi, it may take some time but it's surprising how often people come around after a bit. Sure can be hard, though, and I know it about breaks your heart to think you would have less grandkid time.  

DBA, bummer about the farmers market. You sure do have beautiful produce! If I were close I would be there waiting every farmer's market day just to get the best of the best! 

Lexie, hope your customers understand and you can get rockin' and rollin' again before too long. Sure keeping you and yours in thoughts and prayers with the loss of your FIL. 

Oh, Miz Mary - I am so sorry things are going downhill. End of life is so precious and so darn difficult. And in the midst of it all all the DIY stuff. Sure keeping you in my thoughts and prayers as well! 

It's been damp and drizzly here, too. Blech. I could so love a day of sunshine. We should be running low humidity now and it's just dripping outside. 

I am glad that it's Friday. Thankful for the cup of coffee in my hand. The two storage drawer units I ordered came in. I already have a few of these and I just love them. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilite-4-Drawer-Cabinet/8206252 I have them in the basement and keep all sorts of things in them. I need to move some stuff from my room to make space for fibery things.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, the convention is going well, but the hotel is SOOOO dang cold! All our meetings and everything are in the hotel. I packed for warm and sunny Florida. I don't have anything with sleeves here, and it's 65 in most rooms. 
I guess I get to wear my folk drÃ¤kt tomorrow. It has sleeves. Nothing else has sleeves.


----------



## Marchwind

We'll I can't say I'm having a bad day. It's just too hot for me and that fort of makes me grumpy and I don't feel like doing anything really productive. So there!

Hercsmama I can't stand drama except in the movies. The older I get the less tolerant of it I am, I've worked too hard to allow my life to fill up with someone else's mess. Then again I'm not dealing with drama in my family . Be strong, he will be angry but you can't change him you can only change how you choose to act and deal with his crap (for lack of a better word).

DBA glad you tried for the farmer's market. $35 is better than nothing I suppose.

Taylor I hate when my days get thrown off kilter.

MizMary keeping you and your FIL in my thoughts.

SvenskaFlicka it's crazy isn't it. You go down there expecting warm weather and end up indoors freezing instead. I guess the answer would be a sweater or sweatshirt. Have fun!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I didn't bring a sweater or sweatshirt either. ..


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

ah, life. 

As frustrating as all this is- all these roadbumps- 'tis all a part of life. And experiencing all of "THIS" _IS_ living.

It's not the fun part- but it is certainly a part of it. :shrug: 

I always tell myself "if we never had storms (and gloom and setbacks and illness and chaos and sadness and loss), we'd never appreciate the sunshine". 

I am striving to recognize and to acknowledge the sunshine more than I dwell on the storms in my life. Doesn't mean that will make it all go away, but it does somehow make it altogether more tolerable.  

Look, I can see the sun coming up right now! :dance: :bouncy: :nanner:

:grouphug: for all of you going through rough stretches

:kiss: :buds:


----------



## 7thswan

Good Morning! Hope today is a Great one. Just wakeing up here. Had to take my one Rottie, Shady and sleep out in my camper last night,Dh was snoreing up a storm-I never need an excuse to do that The dew is so heavy the dripping woke me up. My alpaca I had put out to dry finaly did and I brought it in last night,beautiful fluff.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning all.
Rather a lazy day for me, it seems. I just feel lazy today, perhaps its the allergy and sinus medicines.
I think sometime today I'm going to go out to the garage and make a few lucets, will give me something productive to do anyway. Partly cloudy right now, but once again, a chance of rain on and off today.
I could, and probably should be making more tomato sauce to can, possibly some salsa, but to be honest, I'm burned out on canning for a couple days.

I hope you all have a wonderful day, and to those of you who seem to have gloomy clouds hanging over you right now, I hope you can find some sunshine.


----------



## Woodpecker

Taylor R. said:


> Crazy..I haven't had issues with any of those. Cucumbers (that are supposed to be stupid easy, of course) are my gardening kryptonite.


Your not alone in that. My whole garden this year is coming in late. I still have green tomatoes while my neighbors have red ones. My cucumbers are just forming now too.

MizMARY your FIL remains in my daily prayers.


----------



## BlueberryChick

I am so out of the loop around here! I've just spent the past few minutes getting caught up on August FAC and goodness, everybody! Bless you all, I hope things settle into a good routine for you soon.

It's been a busy week here too. We started school (we homeschool) on Monday and things are going fairly well. We have Greek and Latin, loads of reading and my son is starting pre-algebra this year. Let's hope I can keep up!

And I'm pretty sure I don't deserve my friends. They are the best people ever. One of them grew a huge garden this year. Her husband is an amazing farmer. Well, she showed up at my house for a homeschool get-together on Thursday with two of her boys. They brought in six BOXES of canned vegetables to share! She spent the summer putting up field peas, butter beans, and gorgeous tomatoes. If we had to, I think my family could survive the winter on a 50# bag of rice and the vegetables she gave us. I an having trouble finding room for it all!

This afternoon we are going to a wedding reception for my niece. The wedding is just immediate family and couple of very close friends of the bride and groom. Extended family and friends are invited to the reception afterward. I just hope I can get most of my chores done in time to get cleaned up before we need to leave.


----------



## Kasota

BBC, what a great neighbor! 

Today I slept in until 9am. I haven't done that in forever. Must have been tired. I woke up at 5 and started a pot of coffee...figured I would lay down for just another 30 minutes or so and I was out like a light bulb. I almost feel human now. Watch out, world!

Going to see if I can figure out what to do with the left overs from the garage sale. I'm not even sure what all is there. Then I'm off to re-organize my room and move things into the new storage drawers/dressers. I need to build a closet in my basement but I need my brother to haul the supplies for me in his truck and he is off fishing. Oh, the nerve! LOL! I hope he brings me back some Walleye! Yummy!


----------



## Marchwind

BbC great friend!

Kasota are you familiar with Freecycle.org? It's a wonderful thing. Also consider The Restore, I'm sure they have one in Duluth. If you have large items they will pick them up.

I went to the farmer's market this morning. Normally I got every Saturday morning but I've been so busy I have been able to go in about a month. The first apples of the season are picked, Zeastar and they are yummy, sweet and tart. Fresh local peaches ripened to perfection, loads and loads of tomatoes, melons, blue and raspberries. The sights, sounds and smells are a wonderous thing to behold. It is ungodly hot here, the sun is out and I've been planting things in my garden tha were supposed to be planted a month ago. I still have others to plant but they will have to wait for another day, I'm pooped.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Marchwind, our thermometer is stuck at 68ÂºF today and I am THRILLED. it could be a bit less humid, but I can live with it. 

Cabin Fever is actually starting on his "summer to-do" list now that car shows season is past. :dance: :bouncy: :nanner:

He made me breakfast :kiss: and now he just finished insulating and closing up those drafty basement window casings! And he is building some sort of a wine box for his youngest daughter- and he just asked me to get some venison roasts from the freezer together to take to the butcher to have it made into breakfast sausage. He is on a roll!

I have a summer garden casserolle in the oven- rice, tomatoes, squash, onion, peppers, brown sugar, butter, salt pepper. MMM mmmmm. I can hardly wait- all the veggie juices soak into the rice - do some people call this a rat ta too ie? 

I have no idea- it is just something I remember that ladies from church made for potlucks.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I hadn't made a lucet in a long time, and couldn't locate my pattern for one so I did an internet search for a pattern, and came across a picture of a 4 horned lucet. Hmmm, never seen one of those before, so, I drew up a pattern and made one, I must say, its pretty cool.
Daughter is using it right now, so I will take a pic or two later and post on here.


----------



## Kasota

Marchwind, I am familiar with Freecycle but had forgotten about them. Thank you for the reminder! 

WIHH, sounds like the two of you have been busy as bees! The casserole sounds yummy! 

DBA, looking forward to the pictures of your latest project. You do such nice work! 

I went grocery shopping so that is out of the way for the weekend. Yay! Went over to my sisters and collected the shelving that I will use to dry my fleece. We went through the stuff left over from the garage sale and we do not have near as much left over as I thought we did. The clothing we will send down to Damiano Center, nick knacks will go to Savers or Good Will. I have a bin left of electric pieces and parts and will see if my brother wants those. Some things I will re-purpose as planters for the craft sale. Still have the genny, but I will take a picture and put that up on Craig's list or else maybe just leave it at my sister's place. She said I could keep it in her garage if I wanted and I may just take her up on that. I have a bunch of books that I will put on here on the barter board and I have a whole series of Western Horsemen books on training (reining, starting colts, team penning, etc) that I'm sure someone would enjoy.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Kas, something you might try that I see a lot of around here, post a CL ad, yard sale leftovers, several pictures, then a price of something like $100 takes it all.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Lucet pics, made from 1/4 inch thick red oak. It was the only 1/4 inch wood
I had, will never make one from red oak again. 3 coats aerosol satin poly.


----------



## 7thswan

Well, dh needed to go to the bank,so I said I'll go, there might be some garage sales. So we ended up at Zilingers in Frankenmuth. I needed some white wool to mix with Angora. They have a picture on their wall, I have the same one,but it is a lithograph on silk,signed in pencil. A woman knitting with sheep all arround her. I bought it maybe 1982. One of the few things I grabbed when I left my ex-kinda like one of those items you'd grab if the house was on fire.She pulled it down for me and we were able to make out the name of the artist-now I can look it up. I only bought 1 lb of finished wool. I also learned that my friend Liz Cowdry had been sick. I haven't seen her in quite awhile,but had called her yesterday to ask about a Angora Buck,because I had seen that she was still a vendor at the Allagen fest. She called and left a message today. She still sounds like the sweetest person that I know she is. I will be calling her back. A most wounderful Person, I miss being able to see and talk with her now that I've moved so far from her.
OH Ya, you should see the cool pair of shoes and the tinyest canning jar I've ever seen- I'll take a pic. cause only the peeps here could appreciate them(besidesDH


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Most of my State Fair results are in!
Best of show, best costume, and best sewn garment award on my blue silk dress.
Third place and best garment made from quilting cotton on my brown cotton dress.
Best knitted sweater (but I don't know which one that was.)
Best bobbin lace motif.
Third place woven scarf.
Third place woven scarf of hand spun.
Second place novelty yarn.
My socks didn't place so far as I know. Neither did one of my sweaters.

Philip got first place on his basket he made at SH, and first place amulet for one of his bone pendants. His scarf didn't place, and neither did his wine.

Yay for a good fair!


----------



## Marchwind

Congratulations all around SvenskaFlicka!

DBA I have never used a Lucet, there were Lucet classes at MFF though. The one you made is beautiful!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

MW, thank you. Using one is a skill that takes about 2 minutes to learn and 4 minutes to master.
Actually, in my experience anyway, a 4 horn is easier to maintain consistent tension than a 2 horn.
To use one, think e wrap process on a knitting loom to start, then continue with loop over knitting ( without e wrapping)

To expand on that a bit, I have used regular, flat lucets before and never have been able to get a good looking even cord. After making this 4 horn yesterday, I gave it a go, within a few rounds I was able to easily produce a nice even cord. It kind of resembles a square braid.


----------



## Kasota

Congratulations to Kelsey and Philip! Sounds like a great fair! Woot!  

DBA, that sure is a beautiful Lucet! I will have to find a vid to see how it's done. 

7thSwan, looking forward to the pictures! 

I feel decidedly lazy today.


----------



## hercsmama

Kelsey, as dh and I are heading over there this afternoon, I'll let you know which sweater! Can't wait to see "The Dress" in person.:grin:

DBA, that is very cool! I think I might need to find one of those...

Well, oldest son and DIL came by yesterday. He had our other work truck, and we needed it back. Our other 2 boys were here, and it was strained, but all around ok.
Oldest son and dh walked off for a bit and had a chat, so I have my fingers crossed that all will be alright, eventually.

We got another 2 inches of rain last night, I'm afraid all my tomatoes are done for. They are splitting, and rotting, on the vines like crazy, from all the rain, and there is just no saving them at this point.:flame:
100 tomato plants, fully loaded, and I might get a bowl or two out of them, I'm so looking forward to getting that High Tunnel next year, you have no idea!
On the fiber front, might get a bit of knitting time in today, but the fair is the big thing on the agenda, so probably not..


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Been picking tomatoes today myself. Have a wheel barrow full of bad ones and so far 7 flats full of good ones, that's from 1 1/2 of my 5 rows.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I am coring and freezing a gallon of tomatoes a day. My counters are covered with green ones I have knocked off when tieing up or weeding, I am eating caprese salad every night for dinner and I am sooooooooooo tomato happy!

I will be for making salsa when it cools off (I hate to heat the house up to cook tomatoes down so I wait until we have at least our first really cool spell and the house needs a bit of heat to warm it up)

Funny thing is, when I lived in Texas and ran the ac full tilt 24/7, it never occured to me to NOT can in the heat of the day. :doh:

We had big thunderstorms in the wee hours this morning, with BIG lightning like we used to have in Texas- not common in these parts at all- kinda spooky, actually. 

Heard lightning hit something out there and nearby- I got up when it started and I unplugged the computer, modem, etc in case of a lightning strike. Cabin Fever got up and closed the windows. 

So much for sleeping in.

I tinked the end of one mitten this morning and will rework it- the bindoff is a little unclear- okay, it wasn't really unclear, apparently I am just a doofus and I over think things. Okay, stop laughing. :grin:

I made biscuits while waiting for the lightning to subside- they were delicious with my chokecherry and peach jam. Mmmm mmm. 

We had a monsoon so our outdoors plans are dashed- the varnish we put on a wine box yesterday is still tacky and I cannot even imagine getting out to the garden in this humidity. :yuck: That can wait. 

So I plan on doing NOTHING (okay, I snuck in doing a washload of clothes) and I might make a rhubarb cobbler later . And cut up spoe watermelon. And bake some cookies for sending to my Granny in the nursing home in Oklahoma. But NOTHING else. 

But I am caught up, ready for the workweek and my knitting is demanding I get to it. 

(Oh, and I am spinning some targhee/mohair on my "Vrombisassantes vieux grincheaux du Ste. Hyacinthe avec un poulet l&#8217;ecrou" in between errands and tasks.)

I have a couple of dumb old movies to watch/listen to as I knit, we just did a consumer survey/taste test for King Oscar sardines, now Cabin Fever is in the shop playing with his Willy's Jeep- all is right with the world. I _*was*_ hoping for some campfire time- but ah, well. (sigh) There is always next weekend.


----------



## Marchwind

Is a Lucet cord just an I-cord? Or like what we used to make on the spool knitters? It looks like it to me.

Hercsmama, what if you ran out and picked dome in the rain? You could can what you picked. I'd just be in tears watching it all go to waste. My plants have all barely produced enough for me. It was an experimental year. None of my squash survived, not even the zucchini . My eggplant look beautiful and I have two good ones set on. Tomatoes are okay, as are the green beans, cucumber and the basil.

I was figuring this morning that with our highs are in the mid to high-80's and our lows in the mid to high -60's. Mornings are glorious but humid then it heats up. I wonder if there is any place where the summers never get above 80 and humidity is low but there is a lot of snow in the winter? Actually, this is a pretty decent summer, I haven't even needed to bring the AC units up from the basement.


----------



## IowaLez

I just want to let all you guys know I made it out on Friday evening, and I am safe now. My wonderful son was awesome to come get me. So glad to have that episode of my life over with.

At least I got my spinning wheels and some of my fiber with me. I have to get a court order to go back and get the rest of my property. If we had had another hour to load the trailer I could have gotten a lot more fiber tossed in the U-haul. It was in the 90's, sunny and very humid, so Friday afternoon was brutal to load up in.

But it is done and I am feeling so relieved to be gone. As soon as I can think again I will figure out the next steps I need to take. I slept like the dead last night, when I had my own bed to sleep in. Yesterday afternoon I hit a wall, and couldn't function any more. Too tired out. Still need a few more nights of sleep to recover. Between Wednesday and yesterday I had about 10 hours of sleep. I only ate one real meal in about 6 days until lunchtime today.

My nightmares have stopped and I feel so much better now! I am free, free at last!


----------



## Woodpecker

Still praying for you Lez.

I saw an orange Roma on one of my plants today!


----------



## 7thswan

Well here's the shoes and tiny jar. The shoes are black velvet and white patent leather,unworn. That tiny jar actualy had a sealable canning lid, course it's way too old. I many blue/teal canning jars,so I could not pass it up.I have never seen one like this and the old lady that owns the antique store had never seen one eather. Ha, the jar makes the shoes look HUGE!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Dang you must have some big feet!


----------



## hercsmama

7th, absolutely love, love, love the shoes!!!! The jar is also very adorable, but those shoes are awesome!! I have a serious shoe thing, can't even wear most of mine anymore, just don't have the occasion to out here. But I will say that at 5'8" tall, I used to hit just at or just over 6 ft. in most of mine.:grin:
Ok, so we went to the fair, and I saw all of Kelsey's entries, and I found Phillips scarf!
The dress is AMAZING!!!! The older couple that was sitting with the exhibits, even commented on how amazing it is. Just stunning.
I can tell you Kels, that the sweater was the blue one, very nice!
I took pics, but don't want to steal your thunder, so I'll wait until you say it's ok to post them...
We also had a wonderful time in the Sheep Barn. Met a very nice young man, and his mom. He raises Columbias' and Columbia crosses.
He happened to be showing his prize ram today, and did very well.
Well we all got to talking, and guess what?
We are trading him, 2 of our wethers for the Father of this particular Ram. We will also be purchasing another ram from him, and 8 ewe's lambs. 3 Corriedales, and 5 Columbias. I'm so excited!!
Here is a pic of the yearling Ram he was showing today. He weighs 450 pounds, and the young man holding him is 6'4"!1 This big boy is HUGE!!


----------



## Kasota

Wow...folks have sure been busy. 

Debi, that is a fine looking ram. Good for you for snapping up his sire. And more ewes. I just love reading about your adventures! They just make my heart glad. I hope things are working out better on the family issues. Nothing like a few nice sheep to cheer a person up! I want to get in line for fleeces to be. LOL!  

DBA, do you ever sell your lucets? 

I have seen PearlB a few times online but have not seen a post from her. PearlB, I do so hope you are okay! Sure would love to have an update from you! 

Lez, prayers continue. 

7thSwan, that jar is so cute! I would kill myself in those shoes, but they sure are pretty! 

WP, congrats on the tomato! I don't think I will get one red tomato this year. They had a horrible year. My cool weather crops did well and I've got some squash coming. Beans did great and so did the peas, but my heat lovers just failed. Good think I like beans. LOL!


----------



## betty modin

As the sun came up over Dead Mountain Sunday morning, 
I watched last year's elk calves stretch up on dancer's legs to nibble apples off the neighbor's tree. The rest of the herd was out of sight, yelping and calling to this year's calves-
runner ducks splashed in the water bucket-throwing water sparkles in the dappled light- 
little silver laced wyandotts chased early bugs-
....this, with a cup of good coffee, is the way every morning should start.

What seemed like a very short summer break ends in the morning as I go back to school-the students start on the 2nd. I'm still trying to coax the garden into production; I still want to go to Odell lake one more time...


I hope you all have the chance to do that one more thing that will make your summer complete-and do it with the gentle grace of appreciation.

betty


----------



## Marchwind

Always good to read your musings Betty. Best wishes for a successful school year 

Hercsmama you are becoming quite the rancher . What is Columbia fleece like? Are they considered a doWn breed? That is one huge ram, hope his sire is manageable. I didn't know you were 5'8" :rock: in my minds eye I had you at about 5'4" or shorter, sorry. Now I have to re-image you


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning all.
Coffee going in, sausage and eggs cooked, wife off to work, kids just getting up.
It's break time.
Looks like another hot and very humid day today, fun fun.
Need to make a quick run to the feed mill, then a funfilled day of cleaning, coring, cutting and juicing tomatoes. Possibly a batch of salsa.

What is on the agenda for your Monday?


----------



## Kasota

GM, all!

DBA, I just love how you start the morning off here.  Hope you enjoy your day!

It's a time-card Monday for me so I have those to approve. That always takes a chunk of time. There is an emergency meeting of sorts related to a program/platform that we are having built. The use-cases were built around certain premises for a new product that we are now not certain are true. If they are not true it creates all sorts of issues that will have to go to compliance to sign off on. UGH!!! The designers are less than happy and the folks building the code are even less so, but at least it was caught before going into production. The person I need to verify function with was out of office all last week. She's going to have a busy Monday which means I am going to have a busy Monday. Weeeeeeeeeeeeee. 

I would rather stay home and knit.  

Kas


----------



## hercsmama

Morning all!
Kas have a good day at work!
Dixie, I wish I was doing tomato chores today..
March, Columbias are dual purpose, not super amazing fleeces though, but we are going to cross breed with the Corriedales, and throw some Rambulets in there as well. So hopefully in a generation or two, we will have something wonderful! The young man we are getting them from explained how he does it, his mom is a spinner,a nd she showed me what the Columbia/Rambulet X fleece looks like, really nice!
He was saying that his fleeces generally average 20+ pounds per animal! Amazing!!
Well, more rain today, as a mater of fact, rain all week.:stars:
I'm going to go out this morning and pull every single tomato plant. I'm going to try hanging them, upside down, and hoping there is enough energy in the vines to finish ripening the tomatoes, without any added water. Maybe they won't all split then..I figure I have nothing to lose at this point.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I'm sorry you are having bad issues, I know all to well how tempermental tomatoes can be.
Mine took forever to start ripening, now they are exploding. And with all of our rain, many are splitting and many are feeding wild critters before I can get them.
Of every tomato I keep, I am throwing up to 3 to the pigs and chickens.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Sitting here on my front porch watching the chilluns get on the school bus and having a cup of coffee.
I am noticing how loaded my persimmon tree is. It made me think, fall is coming. One thing i love about fall is persimmons. My grandma always said, you don't pick persimmons, you pick up persimmons. The greatest thing about them, their scent. I love to pick up a handful of freshly dropped persimmons, cup them in my hands, tight to my face and inhale them, and their spicy and sweet aroma.

Years ago my wife and I made soy wax candles, when soy wax was still a fairly new thing (2000-2002). There was never a persimmon fragrance oil available. Since then, I have still never seen a persimmon scented candle. I'm not one to usually burn candles, but my wife loves them.
I wish someone would develop a good persimmon scented candle, that one I likely would burn.


----------



## MDKatie

Great job at the fair, SvenskaPhilip (Brangelina?)!!! 

Hercs, my jaw dropped when I saw that ram. Gorgeous boy. I've always wanted Columbias, but I'm not sure I could afford to feed them!


We had a super busy weekend, but got a lot done. I set up some new shelves for my soap, but ran out of space way too quickly! I could use at least double the space that I thought I'd need! 

My garden was crap this year. Seriously, crap. I'm not worried at all anymore...I used to feel guilty, but oh well. One can only do so much! It's freeing, when you finally realize it doesn't really matter. I can buy what I didn't grow, but honestly our freezers are still very full from last year, so we'll be just fine. Life doesn't always go according to plan! 

I also need to start knitting again in the evenings. I've missed it. I picked out a really cute hat to cast on. I need to make one for an infant and one for a 2 year old (both girls). I also found a really cute sweater for my cousin's son. He'll be a year old next month, so I need to get my needles flying!


----------



## hercsmama

It's raining, it's pouring, the old man is snoring. Bumped his head and went to bed and couldn't get it up in the morning!!
At least that's how we sang it! LOL!!
My mother was so embarrassed when I'd sing it at the top of my lungs, LOL!!!ound:
But I was 4, so she just pretty much ignored it.ound:

ANYWHO! So I've had 2 showers today, just came back in from feeding everyone, and pulling 56 tomato plants. I hung them all upside down, from the bean trellises. So they are still outside, on the vines, and hopefully this'll work.:goodjob:
I did pick 3 20 qt. bowls of them also, just starting to get a blush to them, so they are inside, and I hope won't split.
I'm going to tuck in for the rest of the day, and knit.
Until 6 anyway, then I'll go back out and do the 2nd feeding, and maybe pull a few more vines.....


----------



## Taylor R.

We had a great weekend; busy, but great. I worked Friday night, Saturday morning, and Sunday morning, we went to the lake and out on the boat for a bit and then to a birthday party out there, and we went to dinner at my mom's house last night.

The big kids are now off to school and we have meet the teacher night for the youngest tonight. She's so very excited to start preschool. Hubs is off work until Friday, so we'll be trying to get some projects done while we're both off work (doesn't happen often!).

Have a wonderful week, everyone!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Hercsmama, the Brown Sheep Company makes their yarn from a blend of Columbian and Rambouillet. Maybe you could sell your excess wool to them? 
Huh, so it was my blue sweater? Did you see my bright neon hand knit cardi?
Go ahead and post some pictures, as many as you like! It will likely be Saturday when I finally get to the fair. We're still driving through Alabama right now. (We'll be in Mississippi soon though! )


----------



## hercsmama

I had no idea that's the blend BSC used, interesting....

We did see the bright one, it's darling!
Actually, dh liked it better than the blue one,lol.:happy:
Ok, let's see if these come out right side up or sideways...

First is THE DRESS, fabulous!
Then the very sweet Brown dress, so cute!
Finally, the winning Blue sweater....The other pics haven't come through to my email yet...

Sideways it is!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Ok, a gallon of tiny diced tomato pieces, a very large onion diced, 4 large bell peppers diced, about 20-25 jalepenos diced ( yes, I washed my hands after chopping those), a little tomato sauce and a splash of vinegar, little salt, about 3/4 cup chopped cilantro.
It's on the stove now, canner is heating up, jars are in dishwasher.

Bring on the tortilla chips.


----------



## Taylor R.

So I'm apparently doing this spinning demo...the problem? I know NOTHING about the period clothes. Off to do research on the fashions of the mid 1800s and try to find something that will work and that will not require too terribly much sewing as my machine just broke.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

When is this Taylor? And do you know what decade? I can help!


----------



## Taylor R.

It's September 14th, though it kind of sounds like they want me do it every other month if I'm willing. 1840s-1860s is the period they're looking for. They definitely want me to bring my wheel. I'm freaking out a little as they had 200 people come through last time, and there's another major event in the park it's in this time so they're anticipating way more than that.


----------



## Kasota

> It's raining, it's pouring, the old man is snoring. Bumped his head and went to bed and couldn't get it up in the morning!


! Hahaha! I remember that one! 

Kids are so funny. My son was on an overnight once at a rather conservative traditional home when he was very little. They asked him to say evening prayers. He bowed his little head and said, "From goblins and ghosties and looooooong legged beasties...and things that go BUMP in the night...Oh, Lord save us!!" He flung his little hands up in the air at the very last part. I wonder who taught him that? :teehee:

Debi, even if the fleece is not 'super amazing' just think of the rugs that could be made from that fleece in the interim while you improve the flock! Twenty pounds from one critter. I can just see some nicely felted rugs...and the fun colors that could be made. Oh, I have more ideas than time or good sense, but still... Hope you can salvage some maters. 

DBA, I have no idea what a persimmon is like. Oh, I could just DREAM of tortilla chips. No longer allowed for me, although I do sneak one every now and then. I could eat myself silly sick on some good salsa and tortilla chips. I have a friend in Texas who gave me a recipe for some "real" salsa and I made up a huge batch of it - canned it up and my oh my it would about take the hide off an elephant. Another friend swore they loved hot salsa so I gave them some. He called me up an hour later and asked if I was trying to kill him. hahahaha I couldn't actually eat it unless I cut it with some diced tomatos. :hysterical:

MDKatie, sounds like you've got a lot of soap!  I would love to see some pictures. Bummer about your garden but some years are like that. There is always next year and your dirt isn't going anywhere. 

Taylor, I'm so glad you had a great weekend! Woot! Hope you can get your sewing machine fixed. 

Kelsey, we are all so proud of you!  

Today was a totally awesome day at work. I have not had a really good day at work for some long time. I usually come home utterly exhausted and stressed. But today was fantastic. I had several "asks" of my director about a part of a policy we have in the call center. Pieces parts of it were simply unfair to the people on the phones and it was causing them a lot of stress. He agreed to take them up the ladder and today I found out my suggestions were adopted by the VP and the policy was changed! Woot!! Time for a happy dance! Then I solved the issues we were having with a program we're building. Easy fixes and everyone is happy. Plus I found out we are hiring in our department - another 20 permanent people plus 15 contractors. That's on top of the 190 we are hiring in Houston and the 20 we are hiring in California! I guess I get to keep my job.  

I wish PearlB would give us an update. 

Now I have a blessed hour for knitting. I am so thankful for this good day!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning everyone.

Kas, it soumds as if things are going good for you at work, good deal, Congrats.


----------



## Kasota

GM, all! What a beautiful morning it is! I can sure tell the season has changed, though. It's no longer light out at this time of the day and there's an Autumn-crispness to the air. 

The tree outside my window is back-lit by the rising sun. Tiny bits of blue and gold and rose-gray clouds make the tree look like black lace.


----------



## Marchwind

Good Morning to you all too! It's been stormy and hot and humid. The storms keep going all around us but never quite hit Kalamazoo. We could use the rain but I swear that the plants could drink their water from the air it is so humid. Have I told you all how much I don't like the heat :yawn: Sorry but my body just cannot handle it. I just go into a torpor, blah.

Kasota don't you love when work is fun and you go home energized rather than drained? I have far more days like that since I moved here. Lately we have had a lot of new employees so we are stretched a bit thin normally and even thinner since they are I doing all their OJT here and we have to be their OJT monitors. BTW, is anyone wants a job with TSA, if you are a female you will almost always be able to get a job. Right now my airport and our whole hub and spoke system is hiring females, and quite a few of them. If anyone wants more info feel free to send me a PM.

DBA I have never had a persimmon either. I've seen them but have no clue what they taste like. Did you say that you make your own tortilla chips? Yummy! I love salsa too, it's one of my favorite summer snack foods. I suppose I should make some, normally I just buy jar salsa at Trader Joes when I go.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

MW, no, I don't make my own tortilla chips, I have tried in the past, no good results, and at $1 a bag, its just cheaper and way easier (read lazier) for me to buy them, lol

I wish I could accurately describe a persimmon flavor, semi-sweet, spicy....i don't know.
But, I can say, bite into one that isn't fully ripe, and it is like a teaspoon of alum powder, tart and bitter. They drop from the tree when ready, if you have to pick them, they arent ready.
I make a very tasty baked pudding with them. Fresh from the oven with a scoop of vanilla ice cream melting on top....mm-mmmmm


----------



## MDKatie

Morning everyone! 

Kas, I'm glad you had a great day at work! And it's great the higher-ups listened to your suggestions and changed policy! I work for the govt, and that never happens! :happy2:

I'm working at our state fair after work today..I'll get some good comp time. I can't wait to go and see all the sights. I love fairs. 

I counted my soap last night...595 bars! I'd like to make a few more batches, then I'll switch my focus to lip balms and lotion bars. :gaptooth:

Marchie, I totally feel you on the hot weather!! Humidity makes me absolutely crazy. It doesn't bother DH at all....I, on the other hand, turn into an evil witch! My mom and sister and I all feel the same way, and we all hate August. August is the summer doldrums month...just slow and boring and miserable. Same with February, but with winter doldrums. Those two months are my least favorite!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I built my chicken coop in Texas beneath a persimmon tree. The chickens loved them. 

If you bit into an "unripened" one, you would make a terrible face - all puckered up from the alum - worse than any lemon pucker. It completely dries you up - your tongue, your mouth, your throat and you think you might never ever be able to swallow ever again. Horrible. :yuck: Piiiittttttttoooooooeeeeeyyyyy

Thankfully, our weather has "turned" and the hint of autumn crispness is in the air. Alright, I realize that as far as summers go, we have it pretty easy up here - in fact, we have not had even ONE day up to 90ÂºF. Not one. 

We have a beautiful bluebird sky and we might break 70ÂºF this afternoon! On the drive into work this morning it was 48ÂºF on the truck thermometer. I guess summer really is over this weekend. Enjoy!

We had the annual migration of nighthawks the other evening - hummingbirds will be leaving in about 2 weeks, and already loons have grown really quiet. 

The wetlands are starting to "golden up" as the larch (tamarack) trees and poplars and aspen (birch) trees start to turn. Even maples have started. 

LOVE LOVE LOVE this time of year!

Kasota is over there to the right where it says "Duluth" and we are about where the R in Grand Rapids is or the 0 in the 70ÂºF just above the word "Brainerd". (Those are HIGHS, people. HIGHS. :grin: )


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Ok, I just finished producing just over 11.5 gallons of tomato juice. Kettle outside on turkey fryer now boiling it down to sauce. I should end up with between 12-13 quarts of sauce.

Im done with tomatoes.....for today.


----------



## 7thswan

The black Alpaca I washed last night is still outside soaking wet. I went to get the hose to wash off Tomatoes,stopped at a raised bed to pull a few weeds before I gave the lettuce some water. There by my foot was a furry thing. I thought one of the cats must have gotten a mole. I sprayed it to make sure it was dead before picking up. It was a newborn Kitten. It cryed, picked it up and put it to my chest,like all little babys.Came in put my glasses on-it was covered with fly eggs. It took me about 20 minuets to wash it with soap and get all of them off. Change shirt and feed kitten. Today is one week , same time, I had to euthanize my kitten that I saved this spring. Torn diafram(sp), I cryed so hard. I have to keep it in my head that this kitten will probably not survive, but I simply have to try anyway, I just can't not. Now I need to get back out, and the sweat is pouring off me each time I go out!


----------



## Marchwind

7thSwan if you need newborn kitten bottle baby info. I can get you all you need. The best place to keep that kitten in between your breasts, it's the perfect temp and it will be right there for you to feed and watch over. Sending strong kitty thoughts. Do you have any idea where it came from? I've been fostering and nursing along a sick kitten all week and I think she has finally turned the corner 

DBA where do you live again? Maybe I can make it to your place for desert . WIHH would biting an unripe persimmon be like eating a chokecherry? I love lemons and used to eat them all the time as a child. I'm weird I know :teehee: we have a large Hispanic community here and at the farmers market there are lots of people selling homemade tortilla chips, salsa, guacamole, tamales, and other yummy things. There was a good Mexican market up the road but it closed


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

MW, I'm in Indiana, come on down.
Course persimmons generally don't start dropping till after first frost.

What I wouldn't do for some good guacamole right now, love that stuff.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Go figure, yet another thunderstorm coming through. So turkey fryer and kettle are on front porch now. I really am tired of this almost constant rain.


----------



## 7thswan

Marchwind said:


> 7thSwan if you need newborn kitten bottle baby info. I can get you all you need. The best place to keep that kitten in between your breasts, it's the perfect temp and it will be right there for you to feed and watch over. Sending strong kitty thoughts. Do you have any idea where it came from? I've been fostering and nursing along a sick kitten all week and I think she has finally turned the corner
> 
> DBA where do you live again? Maybe I can make it to your place for desert . WIHH would biting an unripe persimmon be like eating a chokecherry? I love lemons and used to eat them all the time as a child. I'm weird I know :teehee: we have a large Hispanic community here and at the farmers market there are lots of people selling homemade tortilla chips, salsa, guacamole, tamales, and other yummy things. There was a good Mexican market up the road but it closed


I might need some info. I'm feeding it a form of Dog Insure, I ran out of the stuff for cats. I usally put everything between the girls, but I've been going in and out, cold, hot all day. So I put it in a box with warm bottles of water and some towels. I had gone outside to call Mom because dh's phone alerted him to bad weather on the way to her house, heard my pet cow mooing and mooing. Well, she wasen't a pet until last year I had to save her from having birth(too large calf dead) and she got a pinched nerve in her spine,couldn't walk for about 10 days. I had to cover with sheets and keep her wet because she was insisting on getting to the stream where she would have died, anyhow- she is standing near my clothsline anouncing to the world her new heifer calf! Ohy, when it rains...I was just getting off the phone with a Dentist, an appt. 2;oo tomorrow-I need someone to take care OF ME-I'm terrified of them,I have horror stories...


----------



## Woodpecker

It's getting hot here now. I picked my tomato today and will let it ripen in the window, I was worried an animal would get it first. I hope my cucumbers have the time to get much bigger. We didn't have a bad summer all in all and I am kind of wishing it continues until the fall. 

I saw the farmers almanacs prediction for our area yesterday. Looks like more of the same as last year cold, wet with lots of snow. Ugh!


----------



## Kasota

Hello, everyone! 

Oh, it surely is Fall - just around the corner. I swear I am going to wash fleece this three day weekend. I just swear that I am. It was just in the 60's today. Beautiful weather - just my temps. I do NOT like heat or humidity. I either get witchy or lethargic. Autumn is my kind of weather! 

My brothers will be back from their fishing trip tomorrow. One brother said he would help me put up a shed. I have my fingers crossed. Sometimes he promises more than he can deliver because his life is so busy, too. But I have hope and I have enough money from the garage sale to build one. Yay! 

Then I was thinking...it would be so much fun to have a little shed made up for gardening things and processing fleece. A dual purpose spot with a little covered porch. I can dream...


----------



## Pearl B

Hi All,

Thanks Kas!, I saw your note.

Im still here. Recovery is just taking its time.
The leg is healing very well. I somehow just cant 
seem to recover much of my energy. 
Major surgery just isnt for me! 

Its too bad the surgeon couldnt do the hip replacement I need while
he was in there. They told me my insurance said no.
I suspect it was also due to the fact it was an emergency & they
couldnt do both, nor were prepped to, do both at the same time.
The surgeon did brace it up as best he could. I gotta admit
the bone on bone grinding pain is gone. I dont know
that I would go through another major surgery again, 
less its life or death. And he said the replacement still needs to be done :nono:

I left rehab way too early, after 8 days
I felt they wanted to make sure it took as long as
it possibly could to recover. Empty beds dont bring in much insurance money, nor do patients that recover too quickly.

What energy I do have gets expended trying to get 
around & get things done in a walker. Times like these 
I do wish I had someone living with me.
The one good thing about the rehab is they did feed ya good.
Im not able to cook at this point. Im surviving on ensures & tv dinners.

On the fiber front Ive managed to keep project's on 
the 8" heddle going. Ive just fallen in love with
looms. I picked up a couple for beads too.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning all.

Pearl, I wish you lived close to me, I would make sure you had good food every day.


----------



## Marchwind

PearlB. So glad to hear from you. They say it can take up to 6 months for your brain and body to recover from a general anesthetic. Take it easy and don't push yourself too much. Are you doing PT? Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## MDKatie

Thinking about you, Pearl and Woodpecker. 

7thswan, lucky little kitty that you found him! I hope he (or she) does well. I put baby animals between the girls, too. Especially little chicks when one is cold. There were 5 kittens brought in to our local shelter that needed a foster, and I really, really wanted to foster them, but DH said no. It's not the best timing right now with so much stuff going on...but some day I will! 

I worked at our state fair yesterday, for my work's booth. It was HOT in that building, with no air movement. I used a good old fashioned paper fan and it worked pretty well. I got some good food, and bought some alfalfa honey from our state beekeeper's assn, and also got a 1 lb block of beeswax. The honey is SO good. I tried buckwheat honey, alfalfa, wildflower/clover, orange blossom, and blueberry honeys. The alfalfa was my favorite, just about tied with orange blossom. Since we don't have any orange groves up here in MD, I decided to go with the local alfalfa honey. :happy2:


----------



## Kasota

((((PearlB!!!!))))) Oh, I am so glad you posted and gave us an update! Sure have been thinking about you! Having nursed a number of folks through major surgery (and having a few myself) I can sure understand and I do so wish I were closer and could help. Sometimes it is little things that just wore me out when I was living alone and recovering, like wanting a cup of coffee but it just takes so darn much energy to make it happen. Or doing laundry. A real exercise in determination when one is recovering and doing it solo. Hang in there and I sure am keeping you in prayers. 

So glad you are enjoying your loom! Yay!


----------



## 7thswan

PearlB, My Mom had spinal surgery last Nov. she was unable to walk anymore due to scar tissue crushing her spinal cord. She stayed in rehab for 2 months and still goes to outpaient rehab. She can walk and even drive. Keep up the working out, it will continue to get better.

I now have 3 newborn kittens to tend, they all made themselves out into the yard from somewhere,I cannot figure out where the "nest" is. They sure tiny , and they still have their umbimical cords, so they might be just a day old from how moist the cord is.I am worried about them this morning, so I have just fed them some plain milk.
The Alpaca is still not dry, maybe today. It is supposed to be cooler here today. I will take some knitting with me to the Dentist, I can't stand to be just sitting doing nothing esp. when I'm nervous. I warned them of what has happened to me and that I'm a pathetic mess.


----------



## MDKatie

7thswan said:


> I now have 3 newborn kittens to tend, they all made themselves out into the yard from somewhere,I cannot figure out where the "nest" is. They sure are strong, and they still have their umbimical cords, so they might be just a day old from how moist the cord is.


Aww! I wonder if the momma is a 1st timer and really not very good at it. Perhaps she had them scattered around the yard?


----------



## 7thswan

MDKatie said:


> Aww! I wonder if the momma is a 1st timer and really not very good at it. Perhaps she had them scattered around the yard?


Yes, we have so many ferals,people drop them off "at the farm". These are striped with calico spots. I've seen a striped cat arround, but not a calico. Dh feeds them, they are all wild. A yellow male hangs out,but he is mean to me. Jerk.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

It's my baby's 29th birthday - oh my stars. 

:sob: :sob: :sob: Where did the time go? :sob: :sob: :sob:


----------



## weever

Can hardly keep up with you all! (That's northern slang for y'all.) I love to read about all the goings-on, but sometimes feel like stalker, as I don't contribute much. 

Just came in from setting up fence for the sheep. We're grazing the Suffolk sheep in buffer strips. Lots of tall weeds for them to knock down and nibble on. Today's variety was people-tall ragweed, in full pollen. I came in yellow, with a sore throat, runny nose and itchy eyes and arms. Showered right away, and took a benadryl. I think I will beg off the ragweed detail. There's plenty other chores to do around here--hubby can do the ragweed fencing, and I will do something else for him.


----------



## Forerunner

So.....they are finally letting out a few sneak peeks from the shoot as they get closer to turning loose the full online lookbook.

Don't say I didn' warn yuhz.....


----------



## Miz Mary

OOBER FANTASTIC Forerunner !!! You should be proud !!!!!!


----------



## Woodpecker

Congrats FR!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Wow, that sweater all but swallows that model. For her sake I hope it was air conditioned for that photo shoot.


----------



## Kasota

GM, everyone! 

FR, awesome picture of your sweater!! When do we get to see more?? We need MORE PICTURES! 

Weever, I hope you are feeling better! Ragweed can sure make a person feel miserable. 

Two more days and then I have 4 glorious days off. I took the Tuesday after Labor Day off. Yay!  Oh, do I have projects lined up! My Kasota-do list is growing and growing. LOL!


----------



## hercsmama

Morning, busy people!!
Been a bit MIA, nothing exciting, just a lot to get done right now.
We keep having to bump our trip to Minnesota, which is really stressing me out. I simply MUST get Mom and Daddy tended too....
But jobs keep coming up, and being as we are so new to the business out here, it seems like professional suicide to turn them down..
We also have a trip planned to take a couple Ewe's down to Missouri.. but that keeps getting bumped as well...driving me nuts.
Monday would have been Daddies 84th birthday..put me into a bit of a funk when I remembered...Ahh well...
BTW, my trick with the tomato's worked!! I have all the vines hanging up, and all the fruit is ripening perfectly!! No more splitting!
In the last several days I have gotten 6 gallon bags of the buggers cored and halved and into the freezer. I'll process it all as soon as they are all done producing. So relieved I managed to save most of them.:goodjob:

As far as fibery pursuits, working on my hat, and a couple pairs of socks. As soon as this is all done, I'm going to pick that color work sweater back up that I started awhile back..I'd really like to finish it, this year! LOL!!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning folks.

Kasota, if your list gets too short, come on over, I have plenty needing done.
Today will find me making another large batch of salsa and picking for tomorrow's farmers market.
Our garden is all but done. I hoped it would last longer but cuckes and zukes are drying and dying, green beans are done, tomato plants are dying. Peppers are all still doing good as are melons, but pumpkins are dying.
To me, that means its time to buckle down and get end of summer projects done, things that need done before winter.

One thing I want to do is build a small greenhouse of sorts onto one end of my chicken coop, to give the birds a little "outside" space to move around in durring winter.

Might need to start stock piling some yarn and craft type wood to keep me occupied this winter. I have been looking at a series of patterns for wooden Christmas ornaments that I would like to make.

I love fall, but hate it at the same time, its the time of year that things start slowing down, yet its also the rush to get things done time of year.


----------



## Forerunner

It was air conditioned, and not too hot a day, besides......and they had fans on the girls during the shoot, but still.......
That sweater only weighs about 8 pounds.
However, the model was very enthusiastic about THAT sweater, the first day we all met.
But...... just wait 'til you see what they done with the pink/coral ...........


*shudders involuntary*


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I certainly hope this turns into bigger, better, and more exciting things for you FR.


----------



## Forerunner

Got to love a cell phone with a mind of its own.....

Dixie, your priority list sounds painfully familiar.


----------



## hercsmama

FR!! It's so nice to "see" you back on here!:bouncy:
That sweater is just wonderful, and I can't wait to see what they did to the others.:goodjob:


----------



## Taylor R.

Hubs and I have had an awesome week getting things done and just getting to spend a little time together. This is the longest amount of time we've had with both of us not working in a LONG time. I'm working every weekend day that I haven't already told them I can't work (and sometimes they're trying desperately to get me to work the ones I can't). This is a great time for us to have extra money, though, so I've been taking whatever hours I'm able so that we can be putting money into the 'house fund' and not just regular savings. We'll be officially shopping next week, which is so EXCITING!! Our poor real estate agent doesn't know what she's in for!


----------



## Forerunner

Here we go.

Shadia had this on her FB page.....a shot from in the make-up booth....and a much better representation of the product, (imo).


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Love the press release, FR - and so happy that the Peoria fashion-scene has "discovered " what we already knew. 

For those of you that have ordered DyakCraft needles and are waiting for DyakCraft needles - terrible news. :sob: :sob: :sob:*Rutland Plywood Fire*
Yesterday the unthinkable happened. Rutland Plywood, makers of DymondWood, burned to the ground. There was a small fire Wednesday afternoon which was readily extinguished, but a second fire began late Wednesday night/early Thursday morning that leveled the plant. Thankfully there were no injuries or loss of life. Today, however, 170 people are without jobs, many of whom have been with the company for decades. The state of Vermont is already on site, working to assist the employees, and is ready and willing to assist Rutland Plywood as it recovers from this tragedy.
The impact of the fire extends far beyond Rutland, Vermont. Rutland Plywood supplies the laminates for everything from guns to guitars, to large companies in the US and overseas and to craftsmen everywhere. Here at DyakCraft, it was stunning news.
We have no doubt Rutland Plywood will be up and running much sooner than one would expect after such a disastrous event. However, we have no way of knowing at this time when that will be. We have inventoried our DymondWood stock and have purchased or reserved as much as we were able to from other sources that have stock in their shops. We are confident we have more than enough material to fulfill our present orders. For those who recently ordered crochet hooks, all the bodies are made and Tom is carving away! The only bump in the road might come in the Autumn colorway, as we had just received notification Wednesday morning that our next order of Autumn stock would be ready soon.
As we do not know how long to expect before production of their wood products resumes, we are removing the option to pre-pay orders. Email requests for wood sets will be processed with the understanding that these are requests and we do not have an expected production date. Depending on how rapidly Rutland Plywood rebounds, the time blip may not be that much of an issue considering our wait time. We cannot, however, place any kind of time estimate on new wood orders at present. The website will reflect this change. Shopping cart links for our wood products will be removed. Heavy Metal needles remain available for immediate shipping, as do cables and connectors.
This is a difficult time for us and for many people in our region, but we are stubborn. And creative. Before long, Rutland Plywood will have a shiny new plant and we&#8217;ll have shiny new products to offer you! In the meantime, we cannot thank you enough for your patronage, your patience and your understanding as we work through this time.

​I called on my order and Linda assured me that my order (dpns) would be completed with wood that is already "in stock". Whew. 

Anyone that has ordered these needles knows that a LONG wait is necessary - but with this setback, who KNOWS how long sets will take. :sob::sob::sob:

I am so glad I have my (ahem) four sets of interchangeables and several fixed ones, too, as well as dpns here already. I just need these dpns to "flesh out" my stash of needles. You know, "just in case". :teehee:

This factory fire goes to show that anything can happen. I wonder if Knit Picks buys its laminated plywood stock from Rutland, too????




​​ ​


----------



## MDKatie

Oh no!! Fires are terrible. I hope they are up and running again soon!! All those people out of work....


FR, how totally awesome!!!!! I LOVE her hair, too. And I can't wait to see more pics!

I'm going to go browsing online and look for some packaging for some gift sets for soap and stuff. Fun!


----------



## Marchwind

FR you ROCK. :rock:

WIHH would that fire only effect the lamented wood needles, the ones with the multiple colors? That is sad, I'm sure it was a heck of a fire.

Weever do you think you will be making it to Northern Lamb and Wool?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

yes, Marchwind - the fire would only affect the Darn Pretty needle wood stock. 

Hopefully the Diaks have plenty of DymonWood _in stock_ to fill their outstanding orders and get them through until Rutland is back to producing DymondWood blanks.


----------



## Marchwind

That is a huge loss and a huge set back for them.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I'm sure, until they get rebuilt, the company will be able to hire out their production to another factory. Diamond wood is nothing more than a very high grade plywood, with some of the plied dyed different colors.


----------



## Pearl B

Thank you All!!

DBA, thats so sweet! I found a few brands that arent too bad, taste wise.
Im going to keep drinking the ensure too. I love the dark chocolate.
Goes great for a late night chocolate fix &/or with morning coffee.
I ususally take spirulina too.I just need to find a decent all around vitamin.

I still get PT. They come to the house 2 a week now :rock:
They say Im healing & doing fantastic. I ususally go out with
my neighbor whenever she goes too, at least 3x's a week.

I get to see the surgeon tommorow too, & see how well things
are healing inside. I am loooking forward to that. I can put up to
50% bodyweight on the leg, per the surgeons orders. Im hoping
I can ditch the walker occasionally & use my cane again.

Yesterday I finished putting my 32 loom together & on the stand.
All I had to do was get & melt some paracord from walmart for 
the apron bars. I couldnt do anything with the paracord they sent.

I have a bad feeling Im working up to a floor loom. Im already looking
at models & Diy plans. :teehee:

I hope everyone has a good weekend. Im going to be playing with the 32 loom, & the warping board/warps. :sing:


FR, Thats wonderful your work is starting to get the exposure it rightly deserves! You have an immense talent for making some of the most exquisite knitwear Ive ever seen. :bow: :rock:

I hope Dyak Craft gets back to biz as soon as possible. Unexpected setbacks like that are a total drag :sob:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

JUST TO BE CLEAR, Dyakcraft is still in business - busy as ever - it is their _plywood supplier_ - Rutland (that makes their unique DymondWood dyed and laminated plywood that the Diaks use for their lines of wooden needles) that is down and out. IF Rutland stays down - THAT could cause a terrible disruption in the production chain for the Dyaks.


----------



## BlueberryChick

WIHH, I got an email from DyakCraft about the fire a few days ago. I'm so sorry for the disruption for them as well as Rutland. I have an interchangeable set on order, from March. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I'm still on track to get them this fall. I have some from various destashes, so it's not TOO agonizing a wait.

Andy came home with some papers to sign from our real estate agent this week. We have a firm offer on my childhood home. I'm an only child and both my parents passed away some years ago, so I've had the house in my "custody" since 2007. We tried a couple of years ago to sell, but no luck, and it's been rented for a while. It's time to let it go and I'm confident we are doing the right thing, but I'm still a little sad.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

TAYLOR!!!

I plumb forgot. I was going to give you advice on a costume!

If you can borrow a machine or get yours fixed, this is a VERY easy pattern to make. http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m9423-products-7182.php?page_id=915 I have made it many times, and the first time I put it together back when I was 15 it only took me 6 hours. It is easy and the instructions are clear. If you sew one, pick a two-color calico that looks old-fashioned, not with frilly flowers. Think slightly geometric flowers. 

If you can't, well, for 1840's to 1860's, a white cotton blouse with fluffy sleeves and a long full skirt would be appropriate. Even like a broomstick skirt would work. And for heavens sakes wear a petticoat or another skirt under your skirt so it doesn't cling to your legs. Scandalous! :teehee: Plain shoes or lace-up boots, and tall white socks, and a straw hat if you want. 

 

I just know however you dress up you're gonna be adorable!


----------



## Kasota

Oh, that is such sad news for Dyak! Egads. I guess I will be waiting quite a while. 

FR, what fun to see the pictures! Oh, to be young and thin enough for such a creation! We are all so proud of you!

PearlB, it sounds like you are making great progress! Yay! I hope the doc lets you ditch the walker for a cane. That would surely make things a lot easier. 

Taylor, keep us posted on the house-hunt! What exciting times!! 

BBC, I can well imagine that it is hard to let go of the childhood home. I can well imagine whomever buys it will be all excited and thinking of their own hopes and dreams for a place of their own. ((((hugs)))) I have sometimes looked at other houses that are for sale in the area. I would love to have a bit more space. But when it gets down to it, I really don't want to leave here. This is home. How strange to think that I will end up growing old in the house I grew up in. 

Debi, you sure do sound busy! Egads! Glad the trick with the maters worked!

DBA, of COURSE you need to stockpile yarn! Egads! You must ALWAYS stockpile yarn.  

MDKatie, are you going to share some pictures of your soaps? I would love to see what you have been up to! 

One more day...just one more day...and then 4 glorious days off.  Work continues to grow. Found out today they added another 35 new positions in our California location, there is a ton of work coming to my location and we are likely going to have to hire three more supervisors. Never dull. 

So I keep dreaming and dreaming and sketching out a little building for my yard. Something set up so that I could process my wool. I keep adding to it. Last night I woke up in the middle of the night and thought, "A woodstove! My little hidaway needs a woodstove!" LOL!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

good morning, DBA

coffee, good

this starts my run of FOUR DAYS OFF!!!! I can scarce believe it -although I am a phone call away from being called in- but that's how I roll. 

It is a drizzly morning, so mowing and work in the garden will have to wait. Errands in town are the plan B for today. I need to run by a buddy's and pick up some size 35 needles for a special quickie project for a daughter-in-law, first. 

Then it's off to the big city 40 miles away to buy supplies that have LONG been on the "list". 

Y'all have an awesome day!


----------



## Taylor R.

Kelsey, I went to Goodwill to search out an outfit since I couldn't find a machine to borrow. I found a black and white checkered floor length (silk thank goodness, that amount of polyester gives me the heebeejeebees) skirt that's pretty full because it's six sizes too big, but I moved the hook for clasp over about 8 inches and it stays up well and I threw my slip from my wedding dress under it. I found a cotton blouse (not white, but green..beggars can't be choosers ) that I'm going to do some hand sewn alterations on. I also found a ruffly table cloth that I may make an apron out of if I can get it dyed to a more muted color. It's presently bubble gum pink :spinsmiley:. I may sew a bonnet as well if I get the opportunity, though I'll be inside the cabin so it's not strictly necessary. I decided I'll be barefoot to spin anyways so I'm not even going to worry about stockings or shoes. No one will see my feet if I'm up walking about anyhow.

Pearl, it sounds like you're on the road to recovery. Remember not to over-do it!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Oh, Taylor, that skirt sounds lovely! I think your outfit sounds just fine.  Green will be a nice color with that skirt. (I just suggested wore because it is easier to find generally. )
Make sure you post pictures! 
Take care of yourself Pearl! 
I hope you have fun on you time of WIHH!
And Kasota, your hideaway DEFINITELY needs a woodstove!
Today, I'm starting a big order of Viking clothes for a TV show that's gonna be filmed next weekend. This is crazy. They want nÃ¥lbound socks and mittens too! :teehee:
Then Saturday, we're going to the state fair! Yippee! Then I can find out what happened to my socks!
Sunday, we have a family gathering with my dad's side of the family. I'm really looking forward to that. It's mostly my great aunts and uncles, and they are all the most wonderful people! 
Busy-busy-busy! :sing:


----------



## Marchwind

Good morning everyone! I hope you all have a safe and fun weekend. I'm sort of getting a long weekend too. Yesterday I only worked the first 3 hours of my shift, I did a shift trade with a coworker who needed next Friday off. When I got home yesterday morning at 7:30 I went back to bed  slept a few hours then got up and deep cleaned my kitchen. Boy did it need it, yuck! I've been so busy the best I've been able to do for the last month or so was to do dishes and wipe down counters. I think I'm also finally learning to use my storage space more effectively, I'm a little slow getting these things figured out :teehee:

I was looking through some of my stash yesterday. I can't go to the basement to do anything without looking . It's sort of like Christmas since I always find something I had forgot about. I have some really beautiful stuff down there, wow! Does anyone else have a problem using the beautiful stuff? I love looking at it and petting it and smelling it. I want to spin it and make beautiful yarn. But I'm afraid to use it :shocked: I don't want it yo go away. I think I have a serious problem. I NEED to just use it! Akkk!

My foster kitten is doing better. I think she has put on a lot of weight, which us good. She still has really loose stools but they have more consistency than they did. It's been a long time since I've had a very young kitten in the house. I had forgotten how much fun they can be. The dogs love her too especially my a Collie, Tucker. He followers her around I'm sure to make sure she remains safe 

I started spinning a bump of Coopworth roving I bought at the MFF. For some reason I've been needing red, what's with that? Red has never been one of my favorite colors, I like it but never done much with it. Maybe it's an old age thing, lol! I bought a few bumps of roving with red as the predominant color. It's over cast here or I would take picture . Sorry to talk about all this stuff without photos. I'll try and see how they come out.


----------



## Taylor R.

Marchie, I have that problem. Any time I buy anything really nice, I can't bring myself to use it, because then it will be gone. I have 3 skeins of silk that I bought (on sale, even!) that I just keep looking at. I can't imagine anything I could do with them that would make me happier than they do as just yarn and not a finished product. Jeez, we're all weirdos.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Well, its Friday, meaning farmers market day.
Truck is loaded with my tables, the last 13 zucchini we will have this year, about 40 cucumbers, around 75 pounds of tomatoes, approximately 60 bell peppers, 2 ice cream buckets of jalepenos, half bucket of habaneros, about 150 banana peppers, and about 100 sweet peppers.
Also two large (30+ pound) pumpkins, 4 or 5 regular pumpkins (8-20 pound), and about 50 jack-be-little pumpkins.

I really hope to sell out. I still have at least 80-100 pounds of tomatoes on my front porch. I pick through them, only taking the best of the best to market, juicing the rest later.

Y'all have a great afternoon!


----------



## IowaLez

Good morning my friends; 

I hope all of you get to enjoy the long weekend. I hope you all have nice weather, if you are going to be outside.

Tonight will mark one week here at my son's house. Actually it is the gf's house, and my son is doing many repairs to it. It is a dump, really. They are gone now, so I have 3 hours to myself. She is bi-polar, and anorexic, and she has the Munchausen's syndrome going, so one never knows which way the wind is blowing from day to day. I am trying to be a good house guest, cleaning and repairing the room that will be my refuge.

You know it's bad when you pull out a bottle of PineSol, and you get asked "What is THAT stuff?" I said "it's what you clean things with". So I cleaned the ENTIRE kitchen, did 6 loads of laundry and dried and folded 7, and I swept and vacuumed the livingroom and kitchen floors, and made my space smaller by putting some boxes of bathroom things on an empty shelf, and I use my own coffee beans for my son's breakfast cup of Joe. I've bought food for the household, took them to lunch last Saturday, and cooked two suppers for them. I ran three loads of filthy dishes in the dishwasher, and washed more by hand just to get it all done. Tonight I am cooking fried chicken and cornbread.

yesterday I was working fast and all she managed to do was wipe conditioner of the leather couch. Oh, I also scrubbed the kitchen trash can, it was so filthy I didn't want to touch the swinging lid. So this morning I slept later than usual, and she was getting ready to go to an appointment, rushing around,and going to be late for it, and she blew up about my cleaning and the house was her's (her Mom paid the $12,500 - her folks gave her $20,000 last fall for a house and she went thru that in 3 months, she has no impulse control at all) and she could have it filthy if she wants to. And she's going to kick my son out if she wants to. She said that to him, not me, but I still heard it said.

Well, the roof is falling apart, the electrics are the the old tube and knob and shorting out in places, and it needs exterior repair and painting, and more and more and more things. So without him here, it will be uninhabitable in short order. The worst part is that she never shuts up, she babbles on and on and on, and my ears hurt and I want to stick pencils and needles in my eyes by bedtime. I'm a quiet person for the most part, and I enjoy periods of silence.

One problem is that they have 4 cats, one of them is really gross. over 16 pounds and can't clean her rear end, and she carps on the carpet in the nasty stinky bedroom the litter boxes are in, and they only get cleaned when she feels like it, so their cats want to use my box with the expensive crystal litter in it. She accused my cats of carping outside their box, but it is the gross cat doing that, mine don't carp outside their box at all. But they are all getting along pretty well.

I am working with Legal Aid now, I have to have a court order to return for the rest of my things, and reviewing my legal rights.

I got a new pair of glasses ordered at the Walmart in Ames,and paid for last Tuesday, and the vision center lady is having them be a rush order to help me out. She called me earlier to say they are ready now. It seems wherever I go the women all know about having to flee and the men always doing the "everything is mine" stuff. 

Today I scrubbed the floor of what will be my room, my refuge, so I can put down the 8x10 carpet I bought for it, and then my bed and some of the things I unpack can go in the closet and a chest of drawers. And when I leave and move out and onward, they will have one room redone and nicer than when I came. I have told both her and my son that I will be sure to give them alone time, without me in the main space, too. I'm really trying to be good and thoughtful while here.

So, onward and upward, I just ate a ham sandwich, and the lady from Hjman Services called a while ago, to finalize my online application for food assistance. I don't have very much money at all, just $185 dollars to my name, and that is really scary for me. I've gone through 3 months of having almost no food to eat, you dream about food, you think of it every waking moment, and that was 30 years ago, but you never forget that experience if you've gone through it. At least I am FREE to eat and think and do so many things that used to be totally controlled in every way..

So bye for now and all of you have a good day today! I do have to thank WIHH and Frazzle for holding my hand and giving me the support to continue my new life!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

so glad you got on and updated everyone, Lez! Despite how difficult and tenuous your current situation is, remember, it is just temporary and soon, you will be beginning a new chapter in your life. 

I am so thankful you are safe and finding your footing. No thanks needed, my friend. Just listening and being there for one another- that's what friends are for! :kiss:

Speaking of stashes, Marchie, today I got a bargain on some Sterilite containers for my fleece but since it is raining and humid and overcast- I don't think I will be getting any fleece washed this weekend,  boo.

I will post some pics when I get things in order!


----------



## Kasota

> Does anyone else have a problem using the beautiful stuff? I love looking at it and petting it and smelling it.


Oh, boy, can I relate to that. I have a 1/2 dozen skeins of some really pretty alpaca that a friend gave me - hand-spun from her own critters, too. I love touching it. I knew each and every one of those alpacas. I've had it for about 6 years now...

I have never been a real fan of red, either. And yet the older I get the more it seems kinda cheery. My mom said the same thing happened to her. She thinks old peeps like red because it perks them up and gives them energy.  

DBA, I sure wish I were closer. I would buy out all your maters. Mine just simply failed this year. 

Lez, hang in there. Life will get better. Sounds like you are taking charge of the things you do have under your control. It's always hard to live under someone else's roof. Even here with my mom - and we get along great and are like two little peas in a pod in many ways - there are things I would do so, so differently. 

WIHH, bummer if you don't get to wash any fleece. Maybe the weather will clear a bit on another day. It's pea-soup fog here but at least one of these 4 days off is supposed to be perfect weather. I am determined to wash at least a couple fleece.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Kas, I would give you some. Dropped my price to 50 cents a pound, way too low, but i sold a lot, and as i was packing up to come home I gave several to another vendor, but still brought home several pounds.


----------



## IowaLez

I did want to say that I got my three spinning wheels along with me, and 5 big bags of fibers, the alpace I just got, and some carded romney/mohair, and some stuff in my cedar chest i can play with. I have my Pat Greeme drum carder, and my Pat Greene picker with me, too. And my wicker basket of hand cards, and skein weights, and a box of cotton threads to use for art yarns, my Gaywool dyes, and the 4 pounds of alum I had just gotten for natural dyeing. So as soon as my room is arranged I will have one or two wheels in it, and i can sit in my Gramma's rocking chair and spin to my heart's content! I knew I would want to have that with me, spinning is like meditation, and will do me some good!

Happy long weekend, guys!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Goober morning everyone.
Yet another drizly rainy day, of course, I have to make a run to the geed mill, and we cant let feed sacks get home dry.
After that, it looks like another day of cleaning, coring, and cutting tomatoes.
I can't remember off the top of my head how much i have now, but i think 24 more quarts of sauce and a dozen or two quarts of juice should do us for the year.
Add a dozen or two pints of salsa, and I should be done with tomato product. Although, I have yet to can any roasted tomatoes yet either. Guess I need to get off my butt and get it done.

Winter is coming quick, and I refuse to let my family go without good hearty meals.

On the more positive note, i have made enough $$ from farmers market the past few weeks that i am able to put a new chainsaw on lay away. I'm tired of my two cheap junk saws constantly breaking down. Big R has a lay away plan, so for the stihl I picked out, I am putting it on lay away and should be able to pay it off in less than a month.
Wife has been after me to just go buy it, but I refused to do so out of the household budget. My sales of extra produce over the past couple of months has paid for all of our animal feed, most of the gas for my truck, several new cases of canning jars, and now my $500 chainsaw.
Nope, I'm not getting rich from the farmers market, but, right now the "farm" stuff is paying for itself. Beings this is my first year selling any produce, I am confident that, with some improvements next year, and the experience I gained this year, that by next fall, not only will the farm stuff pay for itself and feed us, it may also put a little $$ in the bank.......I can dream, right?

Well, off to do my do, y'all have a great day.


----------



## Forerunner

Geed mill.

:huh:

That one is new to me......

What do they process at a heed mill ?


----------



## Marchwind

FR I think DBA meant feed mill. The 'f' and the 'g' are right next to each other. After all, I am the queen of typos :happy: who better to understand the true meaning of a word.

Lezlie, keeping you in my thoughts. Maybe the serenity prayer should be your mantra for now. One day at a time. You can chunk that down to one hour, or one minute at a time to suit the situation.

It is rainy here today too. My dogs let me sleep until 8 this morning . WIHH I gave several bins sitting empty but those are intended for clothes. I need to get things out of boxes and garbage bags so I can see what I have when it is time for a season change in clothes. I really need more shelving but those (stand alone) are expensive and I want to avoid putting too many holes in the walls. This isn't my house after all.  I may be able to put more in down in the basement and screw them into the studs. Why is it that in order to clean and organize you gave to make a bigger mess in order to get to your end goal? At least that seems to be what happens yo me every time 

I gave a knit grocery bag I'm working on. I tried that circular caston where you crochet into a circle then slip those stitches into 4 dpn's, pull the circle closed via the end string. It's pretty slick but fiddly. Short dpns would be a benefit for this caston. I have always wanted to try to make one of these string market bags. I'll let you know how it turns out.

Have a great weekend, stay safe. Off to eat breakfast, knit and spin.


----------



## Kasota

FR - heed mill? You can't type either. LOL! 

Oh, we all need more coffeeeeeeeeee!

DBA, I've no doubt you will be an even bigger success next year. This was just your first year? Wow! Ya done good! 

I had nightmares all night long. Strange dreams. I had bought this farm and all the sheep were leaping 100 feet in the air and escaping and having babies while walking from point A to point B. There was this enormous cat that kept talking to me and then the whole area got bought and there were zillions of tiny farms that ended controlled by these mafia types who were skunking about in suits making a mess of things and terrorizing the poor kids who were running an ice cream truck.

Marchie we were posting at the same time. I sure know what you mean about how projects just seem to make a mess before you get to the "clean and organized" part! LOL!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Thank you Kasota.
In your dream, you mentioned a big cat talking to you, all I could think about were little tags saying "eat me" and "drink me", lol.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Forerunner said:


> Geed mill.
> 
> :huh:
> 
> That one is new to me......
> 
> What do they process at a heed mill ?


 :facepalm:
Feed mill

My thumb is proving to be too big for my phone


----------



## Forerunner

Oj no.....you, toi?

Oh cam tu tipe om microscopic keebeard, Kasito.....

:indif:


----------



## Woodpecker

Yay the summer is over! Thank God, I really couldn't take it anymore. I have to work 2 hours tomorrow and then I go back on nights. I'm so happy!


----------



## Kasota

Oh, I wish the sun would come out!!!!! 

I am tired of gray drizzly days. 

At least I got all a few things out of the way so I can enjoy the next day. Paid bills, got the oil changed in my car and replaced a light bulb for one turn indicator. I'm still shredding old paperwork. Stopped and picked up some yarn at Michael's and got my registration in for the November craft fair. Now to go fix the vacuum cleaner....


----------



## Woodpecker

I finally went fishing today, the first time since I was diagnosed. The Snapper's are biting and I caught 24 but threw most of them back as the legal limit is 10. I had a fun day.


----------



## Forerunner

Fishin'.

Now there's God's intended therapy for any ailment that Satan'll ever send your way.....


----------



## weever

Marchwind, we will be at Northern Michigan Lamb and Wool. Time to get working toward that! So busy with farming that we don't get much time to play with wool anymore. 

But I did wind new warp on one of my rug looms yesterday. Have to thread it, yet, but I'll be weaving again soon...


----------



## Woodpecker

Forerunner said:


> Fishin'.
> 
> Now there's God's intended therapy for any ailment that Satan'll ever send your way.....


You got that right FR!


----------



## lexierowsell

Ugh, what I wouldn't do for a week of grey, drizzly days! 

Today was a hard hard day. Went to work planting 1500' of beans, and as I started planting I found eleventy billion irrigation leaks in my (bedded, buried and weed-cloth covered) rows! DH and I spent the entire miserable day trying to save the weed cloth ($150/roll!!) and solve the machining issues causing the leaks in the tape. 

Ugh.

On a high note, Wednesday brought a new addition to my home! Meet Guiness, a 110lb 18mo Doberman pup. 









Guinny comes with a hand basket full of his own issues (extreme fear aggression that may or may not have been mishandled...), but so far he fits into my pack like a dream. He'll finish his days here, I'm quite in love. 









And so is my 18mo girl, Zanna. 








Even my crotchety old Boston Terrorists like him (or at least his bed...)


----------



## Marchwind

Congratulations on your new addition Lexierowsell! He is quite handsome. How wonderful that he fits in with the rest of your pack so well. I'm glad to see that you don't crop ears. Sorry to hear about your irrigation problems. I don't think I would know where to begin fixing it. What a mess.

DBA for a first year at the farmer's market you did great! I bet you will have people looking for you next year. I have certain vendors I will always shop at. There are some that are listed as retail, I will hardly ever shop with them, if ever. I prefer the growers, then I know who is growing the food and where it comes from. One of our farmer's markets is a one day only and it is called the 100 mile market. Everything sold there has to come from a 100 mile radius of Kalamazoo.

Kasota your dress am sounds really interesting. I'm not sure I'd call it a night mare but it sure would be an anxiety dream. Wow! Don't you wonder where all those bits and pieces came from? Giant talking cat, mobster farmers, sheep that seemingly fly, lol! I hope you enjoy your day today and spend time with your wheel.

WP sounds like a great day on the water. As a child fishing for blue fish was my favorite and I was good at it too.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Good morning everyone.
Lots to do today, run to town for a few grocery items, and a few odds and ends we need, then off to my dads property to cut firewood.
My neighbor went there with me yesterday and dropped four good sized trees, trees that I didn't have enough guts to try cutting down. He works part time as a logger, in the time it took him to cut down the four, I might have been able to get one down....maybe. 
So now I need to cut them up into firewood sized pieces. None of the wood can be used this winter, but its a great jumpstart on next winter. Guessing by looking, I can probably get 2.5-3 cords maybe more out of those four.


So, what's on the agenda for y'all?


----------



## kandmcockrell

Fixing Bacon, pancakes and eggs for breakfast, then canning some pears i got yesterday. Went to pick figs from a friend yesterday, but there were not many figs. But his pear trees were loaded! Got all i could reach. Will go back with a truck, ladder and picker later this week. Bartlett pears. Love them to can. Going to do some in simple syrup and some in spiced wine. I will also grab some apples from his tree and see what they do. Might end up being apple pie filling or applesauce, depending on how firm they stay while cooking.


----------



## Woodpecker

I 'm planning on getting of work and catching that Cocktail Bluefish I lost yesterday!:flame: The Snapper's we have are actually baby Blue's. They are tons of fun to catch well until you lose one like I did.


----------



## Kasota

Good morning, everyone! 

Lexie - your new pooch looks so happy... Congratulations! 

I feel decidedly lazy today. "I could go back to bed" kinda lazy. Must have more coffee......


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yesterday we went to the state fair! I saw all my entries, and Philip's too! 
Here are a few of them:
First, Philip's basket! Blue ribbon!
Next, my yarn that WIHH helped me learn how to Navajo ply! It got second in art yarns. (I still can't believe some of my yarn placed! )
Next, the handspun Polwarth scarf I made for Philip. Third in woven scarves. 
Then, my didn't-place socks. First and second in the sock category were plain socks with ribbing cuffs. :shrug:
I also saw my sweater that didn't place. Yikes, I should have blocked that better! 
My bobbin lace got second. .. 
My brown dress got third.
My bonnet got second in "Sewing: Other".
Philip got first for his bone pendant. 
And of course, here's my dress again. I like this dress.  My dad days it makes me look fat! ound:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Towards the end of the day, I found this pretty thing. It reminded me of WIHH. 
Hercsmama, next year you definitely need to enter some things in the fair. There were no lace shawls that could touch yours! Also, I learned the next Prairie Fibers Spinners and Weavers Guild meeting is in Kearney! 
Woodpecker, I wish Icould go fishing with you! That sounds like a lot of fun! I used to do a lot of catfishing.I still tell Philip I want to try to break the state record, lol!


----------



## Kasota

Kelsey and Philip, congratulations on a very successful fair! Woooot! :clap:


----------



## Woodpecker

Congrats Sven! If your ever in the area you are more than welcome to come fishing we me. I even have an extra pole waiting.


----------



## hercsmama

Kelsey, I thought about entering this year, but I guess I am just to critical of my own work...maybe next year...
What is this Spinners and Weavers Guild you speak of????????????

Lexie, Gunny is just beautiful! I'm also glad to see you don't crop. Just wonderful he is fitting in so well.

WP, glad to hear you are having a nice run of good days. How's Mom?

Kas, I hear you on the need coffee issue , how's your Mom doing, haven't had an update in a bit...

Dixe, you're always so busy, have fun chopping wood! LOL!
Everyone I missed, know ya'll are always in my fondest thoughts.

Today I finally sat down and made a map of the property.
I did a current one, and a future one.
All fencing, future barns, paddocks and storage building in place.
It's going to be awesome!
But this will allow us to work on one thing at a time, and build for the future. Rather than just throw things up willy-nilly, and waste fencing, and other materials.
Each new thing is going to build off of an existing one. I'm so tired of putting up something and then realizing it would have been better "over there", and "oh yea, that fence is running right through where the Ram pen should go", and so on..
I've got about 20 pounds of the mst lovely beets I want to pickle today. But I'm just not totally thrilled with the recipes I've used in the past..anyone have a good one?
As far as the weather, simply beautiful!!!
No rain the last few days, about 80* with a nice breeze out of the south.
The humidity is down as well, thank goodness.

We went for a ride yesterday, poor neglected Harley, anyway, I noticed quite a few of the trees are already starting to turn,:hrm:, Winter is slowly creeping up on us.
BTW, Went to Menards yesterday as well, WTH is up with all the Hallowen decorations? Seriously???
Can't they at least wait until the end of September?
I expect Christmas stuff will be out within the week.:hohum:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Well, home from town, things put away.
Getting ready to head to my dads place to cut wood, but guess what????
Yup, starting to rain. Can hardly imagine that.....
So, I guess I can do tomatoes today.

Hercs, I have really good pickled beet recipe, will post it for you in a couple minutes.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Wash beets, leave short stem on them. Bring them to a boil in a large pot.
Remove from boiling water, peel, save two cups of the beet water.

In large sauce pan mix
2 cups vinegar
2 cups beet water 
2 cups sugar 
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp each: ground allspice, cinnamon, ground cloves.
Bring to a boil 

Slice peeled beets and pack into prepared jars.
Pour boiling liquid over beets leaving 1/2 inch headspace.
Put on lids and rings
Process pints in BWB for 10 minutes.


----------



## hercsmama

:goodjob:
Thanks DBA!!!
How many beets does the liquid cover?
I have quite a few, maybe not quite 20 pounds.....


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Oh, gee, I don't know. I made 4 batches or so this year of that. One time I ran short so i started doubling the recipe.

I liked pickled beers as a kid, but grew to not care for them at all, but grew them and pixkled them cause my wife loves them. After making these, I tried one...... I eat them pretty regularly now.


----------



## hercsmama

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> I liked pickled *beers* as a kid.....


Do you have a recipe for these as well? LOL!!!
:happy:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Haha, dang autocorrect....
But, hmmm, pickled beers.....sounds tempting to try, lol.


----------



## Woodpecker

Mom is doing a lot better, she is even going on her daily walks again, thanks for asking! I went fishing this evening and caught another 8 snappers not too bad. I like fishing in the evening beter because I can't stand the hot sun especially over the water.


----------



## Marchwind

The new FAC is up. Please post there form now on. Here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...23582-fac-~-september-2014-a.html#post7202205


----------

